# September testers (24) - lets wait it out together!



## Annie77

Ok - august never worked out for me either!!

On previous threads, people have posted the date they were starting to test - which for some people was 6dpo and 20dpo for others! 

This time let's try posting the DATE AF IS DUE and then when you get BFP I can put what dpo you got it afterwards - does this sound okay? If AF gets you then you get hugs :hugs:

I haven't got a clue when I ovulated, thought it should be today but pains and ewcm were last thur/fri so I will put down the earlier date

1/9 - 
emz1200
annie77
cairn
ElleT613

2/9 - 
luna_19

3/9-
moomette
shellyt

4/9-
Louppey
liztastic

6/9-
echo

7/9 - 
missbx

8/9 - 
fezzie
tink80
sholi
JLC91
megan1986

9/9
mexx

10/9
genki

15/9
DSemcho

18/9
xxfatmummaxx

24/9
mrs 2010

30/9
tammy012

TBC - minuet, lorojavonos

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hey Im not due Af til 22-24th aug but don't think I'll get bfp this month so my Af should be due 18-20th sept!! I'll defo wait with you
Xxx


----------



## Annie77

I would love to add you XxFatMummaxX but hey - where's your positive mental attitude? How abouts we wait to see how things go for you later this week?????


----------



## echo

Hellllloo...

So I don't have a date yet, but I'm here. Hopefully I o soon (I'm on CD38)....


----------



## Tammy012

Hey just bumped over from the August thread. AF due around Sept 16th and I will test September 30th... Actually, I just had a 15 day late AF so I might wait until very early October to test if AF isn't on time :) But here I am and hopefully this is our month!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

September 16 is when AF is due again so I test on the 24th fx.


----------



## luna_19

Sept 2 for me :D


----------



## Mexx

Hi, Still waiting to O - am due to start AF on September 9th. 
Taken Soy and EPO this month. TMI but had LOTS of EWCM but a negative on the ov test test today. My chart says I'm not meant to O until the weekend, but not sure if I might early. We shall see. 

Good luck ladies. 
xxx


----------



## Fezzie

Sept 8th for me. I am so confused because I thought I had EWCM yesterday but now it just seems blobby, non stretchy and gross. No positive OPK (except for the one I thought I saw on cd8 or so) and no temp rise. Also no more ovulation pain since cd8 or so. Maybe my body IS broken. All those sperm sacrificed for nothing, and still not sure what time of day to test for OPKs. I tried at 11am today but I think it was too dilute. Ho hum. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> Hellllloo...
> 
> So I don't have a date yet, but I'm here. Hopefully I o soon (I'm on CD38)....

:hugs: that is a long time to wait! You must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## Tink80

AF due Sept 8th over here :)


----------



## Sholi

Sept 8th please, 5 days before our i year ttc anniversary


----------



## Annie77

Fingers crossed this is our month girls! I'm not sure what is happening with me this month. I had blood-stained ewcm on day 9 then some mild ov type pain Friday so dragged DH off to bed! I usually ov day 12/13 so planned on some bd'ing whilst camping over weekend but DH not up for it, or last night. I am feeling so frustrated and angry at him :-( but I guess he isn't psychic - I don't want to freak him out with telling him I am fertile etc.
I normally only get ewcm for one day before I ov so last week is looking likely.

Think I have a 5% chance or something this month :-(


----------



## kaykay

I dont have a date yet. but ill be joinining you lovelty ladies. Im cd29 today. lets all stay positive for september and hoepfully get out :bfp:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Af started today!! BOOOO to the :witch:
Xxxx


----------



## Fezzie

Annie77 said:


> Fingers crossed this is our month girls! I'm not sure what is happening with me this month. I had blood-stained ewcm on day 9 then some mild ov type pain Friday so dragged DH off to bed! I usually ov day 12/13 so planned on some bd'ing whilst camping over weekend but DH not up for it, or last night. I am feeling so frustrated and angry at him :-( but I guess he isn't psychic - I don't want to freak him out with telling him I am fertile etc.
> I normally only get ewcm for one day before I ov so last week is looking likely.
> 
> Think I have a 5% chance or something this month :-(

Oh Annie :hugs: It's so hard to understand sometimes how our DH can NOT be up for it, given that everything we've learned about males revolves around their willingness to jump in the sack! My DH is nearing 40 and his testosterone levels have definitely plummeted as his sex drive is quite low :( 

Just remember, that 5% might be the lucky 5%!


----------



## momof1angle

hey there ladies, may i join you, i mc in may, and have been wacky in june had a normal period in july, and waiting for af Sept 3rd. was suppose to O on the 20, on the 18th had brownish spotting, and now its light red only when i wipe, so not sure whats going on, i feel sick at time threw out the day and light cramping


----------



## Annie77

XxFatMummaxX said:


> Af started today!! BOOOO to the :witch:
> Xxxx

Sorry to hear that - if there was ever a bright side though - you get to spend the next month with us!

:hugs:


----------



## emz1200

Hiya can i join in? I'm due on around 1st Sept, this will be out 18th cycle so fingers crossed x


----------



## Genki

AF due 9th or 10th September if I get my usual 27/28 day cycle. It was 25 days the month just gone though, so who knows. Trying ovulation sticks this month to see if it can clue me in as to when it's all going on. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Annie and fatmumma


----------



## Cairn

AF due Sept 1 if my short luteal phase follows its usual pattern.


----------



## ElleT613

Can I join you girls?! AF is due 9/1 if it's the usual 28/29 day cycle. Hoping for that BFP :dust:


----------



## minuet

Hopping on over from the August thread. I don't have a date yet either, still waiting to confirm ovulation. 
Keep getting a drop in temp and fertile fluid, but then the temp won't go back up again. 
On a side note, I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility last night ( yes the whole thing except for a couple chapters!), and it was so encouraging. I recommend everyone check it out of the library and give it a browse. :)


----------



## Moomette

I would also like to join you. I'm still breastfeeding DD1 and AF only returned back in June, and have so far had two AFs. I don't really chart and only started NTNP this past weekend, but if the last cycle's anything to go by, AF is due around 2nd Sept on CD44? DH and i BDd on Sat 18th, so if AF hasn't shown by 3/9 I will test, if I can hold on for that long:winkwink:

No symptoms really so far except the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped this morning, but would've thought it too early to be anything to do with implantation?

Good luck to everyone:dust:


----------



## JLC91

af is due sometime around sept 8 for me, maybe sooner? just coming back from a wacky 39 day cycle, hoping im back on track this month, just got a positive opk today...fingers crossed!


----------



## minuet

Moomette said:


> I would also like to join you. I'm still breastfeeding DD1 and AF only returned back in June, and have so far had two AFs. I don't really chart and only started NTNP this past weekend, but if the last cycle's anything to go by, AF is due around 2nd Sept on CD44? DH and i BDd on Sat 19th, so if AF hasn't shown by 3/9 I will test, if I can hold on for that long:winkwink:
> 
> No symptoms really so far except the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped this morning, but would've thought it too early to be anything to do with implantation?
> 
> Good luck to everyone:dust:

Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase is? If it's 12 days long, that would put your ovulation for tomorrow the 22nd, or if 13 days long, would be today, 14 days long would be yesterday. 
So it sounds like it'd be ovulation spotting.


----------



## Megan1986

I will be testing Sept. 8, please add me!! :)


----------



## Moomette

minuet said:


> Moomette said:
> 
> 
> I would also like to join you. I'm still breastfeeding DD1 and AF only returned back in June, and have so far had two AFs. I don't really chart and only started NTNP this past weekend, but if the last cycle's anything to go by, AF is due around 2nd Sept on CD44? DH and i BDd on Sat 19th, so if AF hasn't shown by 3/9 I will test, if I can hold on for that long:winkwink:
> 
> No symptoms really so far except the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped this morning, but would've thought it too early to be anything to do with implantation?
> 
> Good luck to everyone:dust:
> 
> Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase is? If it's 12 days long, that would put your ovulation for tomorrow the 22nd, or if 13 days long, would be today, 14 days long would be yesterday.
> So it sounds like it'd be ovulation spotting.Click to expand...

No idea really; sorry I'm a bit of a novice with it all:haha:. I was on the pill for 10 years before conceiving DD and she caught on my first cycle while we were also NTNP, and I don't even really know about my cycles now with them only recently having returned PP, so I've never really paid any attention to possible O.

That's interesting to know about the ovulation spotting though as I'd never heard of it before and can't remember ever having it either. I did get an implantation bleed with DD, which I mistook for AF, but it was later on.


----------



## minuet

Moomette said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moomette said:
> 
> 
> I would also like to join you. I'm still breastfeeding DD1 and AF only returned back in June, and have so far had two AFs. I don't really chart and only started NTNP this past weekend, but if the last cycle's anything to go by, AF is due around 2nd Sept on CD44? DH and i BDd on Sat 19th, so if AF hasn't shown by 3/9 I will test, if I can hold on for that long:winkwink:
> 
> No symptoms really so far except the tiniest bit of pink when I wiped this morning, but would've thought it too early to be anything to do with implantation?
> 
> Good luck to everyone:dust:
> 
> Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase is? If it's 12 days long, that would put your ovulation for tomorrow the 22nd, or if 13 days long, would be today, 14 days long would be yesterday.
> So it sounds like it'd be ovulation spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> No idea really; sorry I'm a bit of a novice with it all:haha:. I was on the pill for 10 years before conceiving DD and she caught on my first cycle while we were also NTNP, and I don't even really know about my cycles now with them only recently having returned PP, so I've never really paid any attention to possible O.
> 
> That's interesting to know about the ovulation spotting though as I'd never heard of it before and can't remember ever having it either. I did get an implantation bleed with DD, which I mistook for AF, but it was later on.Click to expand...

Yes not everyone gets ovulation bleeding, but it does happen sometimes.

Depending on how seriously you are NTNP, you could take up charting. It's really simple and helps you figure out whats going on in your cycles, even if all you want to know is the few days you are fertile. :)


----------



## Fezzie

I need opinions urgently! I tested first morning urine and got a positive OPK, but as this happened on cd8 as well I suspected it might just be super concentrated and not real. So, I peed at 8am, had a tea, then peed at 11:30 and its still positive. My question is:
1. Am I really surging, or is it because I'm dehydrated?

I really hope I'm surging. I'm feeling excited; we're going to catch that egg this time. We're going to have sex tonight, then tomorrow morning, then tomorrow night. Well, guess I should worry about depleting sperm. But I don't want to miss it!


----------



## Louppey

Can I join you ladies? AF is due 4th September although I am planning on testing on 2nd September.

This is my first month TTC so I am a strange mixture of excited/nervous :wacko:


----------



## echo

:coffee:

Still waiting to o....cd40.


----------



## minuet

Frustrated over here. I wanted to see if my temperature shot up this morning, in the hopes that it would signal that I'd finally O'd.
Wouldn't you know it I was woken up @ 6:45am - my normal testing time is 8am. So I temped anyway, it was 96.6. Then tested again when I woke up @ 9:30 and it was 97.2! :wacko:
I'm going off the earlier temp, but really wish I could have got the 8am temp. 
Going to wait again until tomorrow morning and see what it is. :coffee:


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> :coffee:
> 
> Still waiting to o....cd40.

I'm sorry, thats frustrating. Do you have anovulatory cycles? Maybe that's whats going on this month. Waiting with you. :coffee:


----------



## echo

I've never had an anovulatory cycle, but I have ovulated as late as cd55. Stress related, I think. So I'm just trying to relax and wait it out. No point in opk's, as I would need too many and I don't have any.


----------



## Missbx

Please can u put me down for testing on the 7th :) thanks


----------



## Fezzie

I got excited when my temp shot up to 99.5, then I realized I had a fever and was sick, lol


----------



## echo

Fezzie, that stinks. I hope it continues to go up, anyway. :)


----------



## echo

I *think* I am ovulating (yay-finally). So, going with this, Annie can you please put me down for September 6th? 

(please please please be ovulating)


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> I *think* I am ovulating (yay-finally). So, going with this, Annie can you please put me down for September 6th?
> 
> (please please please be ovulating)

Who-hoo!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I have a question for anyone who is using opk when do you start them after AF and what time of the day? CD4 I was thinking right after AF.


----------



## Liztastic

9/4/12 my AF is due


----------



## shellyt

3/09/2012 by AF is due  think I ovulated earlier than expected tho xxx


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo echo!

Wow fezzie that is quite the spike, hopefully it was a combination of o and fever.

Mrs2010 it depends on the length of your cycle, cd4 is super early you only get a positive 12-36 hours before o


----------



## Annie77

Have got myself in a right muddle this month. My last period started wednesday 8th (day 1). The following Thursday (cd9) I got ewcm then on fri (cd10) got slight ov pains. My luteal is nearly always 14 days so realistically I should be getting AF a week tomorrow! I thought it was the next again week! I am guessing I am about 6 dpo but may officially be an August 31st tester!


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- I *think* I am ovulating as well... fingers crossed and we can wait it out again this month:)

Saying that ladies, if you look at my chart, what do you think? I took soy this cycle for the first time it gave me erratic temps. I didnt temp for 2 weeks as i was on vacation, with my temp drops, i thought AF was coming, but two days of EWCM and a temp spike?!?!


----------



## Fezzie

Fezzie said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Hellllloo...
> 
> So I don't have a date yet, but I'm here. Hopefully I o soon (I'm on CD38)....
> 
> :hugs: that is a long time to wait! You must have the patience of a saint!Click to expand...




lorojovanos said:


> ECHO- I *think* I am ovulating as well... fingers crossed and we can wait it out again this month:)
> 
> Saying that ladies, if you look at my chart, what do you think? I took soy this cycle for the first time it gave me erratic temps. I didnt temp for 2 weeks as i was on vacation, with my temp drops, i thought AF was coming, but two days of EWCM and a temp spike?!?!

Sorry, your chart is beyond my comprehension, lol. Who knew charting was so complicated!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> ECHO- I *think* I am ovulating as well... fingers crossed and we can wait it out again this month:)
> 
> Saying that ladies, if you look at my chart, what do you think? I took soy this cycle for the first time it gave me erratic temps. I didnt temp for 2 weeks as i was on vacation, with my temp drops, i thought AF was coming, but two days of EWCM and a temp spike?!?!


I think it looks promising. But with your previous temperatures so high, it's hard to say where FF would draw a coverline to give you crosshairs. Staying up beyond today's temp for the next 2 or 3 should give you crosshairs, so I hope it stays up for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks, I messed around with it already! putting in higher temps for the next few days and it puts my CH's at today. I don't really remember where the CL is. 
I was just coming on to update and say my cm is abundent and very EWCM. So, now just to wait for hubby to come in from golf...:)
Only time will tell


----------



## echo

Good luck loro!


----------



## Megan1986

Pretty sure I O yesterday so now I wait....bring it on Sept 8!


----------



## Annie77

Ok - off the ttc subject I just wanted to share with you guys that I have lost half a stone/ 7lbs over the last 10 days and am so chuffed 

I was 9st 9 just 12 weeks after having my 2nd baby but following my wedding & 30th birthday I started to pile on weight and now weigh 3 stone more. Tried weight watchers, slimming world etc but didn't work (even put in weight with ww). TTC made me look more at what I was eating and have stopped all processed foods, diet coke, pasta etc. I feel south better & tbh if not being pregnant this cycle means I can lose another half stone or so then I am fine with that.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm due between the 15th and the 18th. (this past cycle was 29 days, but my cycles are normally 32 days).


----------



## Fezzie

Annie77 said:


> Ok - off the ttc subject I just wanted to share with you guys that I have lost half a stone/ 7lbs over the last 10 days and am so chuffed
> 
> I was 9st 9 just 12 weeks after having my 2nd baby but following my wedding & 30th birthday I started to pile on weight and now weigh 3 stone more. Tried weight watchers, slimming world etc but didn't work (even put in weight with ww). TTC made me look more at what I was eating and have stopped all processed foods, diet coke, pasta etc. I feel south better & tbh if not being pregnant this cycle means I can lose another half stone or so then I am fine with that.

Congratulations on the weight loss AND your happiness! I bet you look fab :)


----------



## Fezzie

I took Tylenol at 3:30am for my cold, and I temp at 7am. Do you think that will affect my temp? Im surprised it wasn't higher as I thought I ovulated. I felt too ill to BD yesterday and now I'm worried we missed the egg :(


----------



## echo

Yay Annie! That's great!


----------



## luna_19

That's awesome Annie!

Fezzie I'm not sure if that would effect it or not

Looks like I o'ed 2 days later than usual so I guess af is now due on the 4th


----------



## Annie77

Fezzie said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok - off the ttc subject I just wanted to share with you guys that I have lost half a stone/ 7lbs over the last 10 days and am so chuffed
> 
> I was 9st 9 just 12 weeks after having my 2nd baby but following my wedding & 30th birthday I started to pile on weight and now weigh 3 stone more. Tried weight watchers, slimming world etc but didn't work (even put in weight with ww). TTC made me look more at what I was eating and have stopped all processed foods, diet coke, pasta etc. I feel south better & tbh if not being pregnant this cycle means I can lose another half stone or so then I am fine with that.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss AND your happiness! I bet you look fab :)Click to expand...

Well no - I still think I look quite crap! Mind you it took 6 years to pile on the weight so it won't come off overnight (though 7lb every ten days would be nice!)

Just about to update 1st page - Loro, have you got an expected AF date yet?


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Have got myself in a right muddle this month. My last period started wednesday 8th (day 1). The following Thursday (cd9) I got ewcm then on fri (cd10) got slight ov pains. My luteal is nearly always 14 days so realistically I should be getting AF a week tomorrow! I thought it was the next again week! I am guessing I am about 6 dpo but may officially be an August 31st tester!

but you got it just before i did and I'm due the 8th Sept?????


----------



## DSemcho

Sholi said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Have got myself in a right muddle this month. My last period started wednesday 8th (day 1). The following Thursday (cd9) I got ewcm then on fri (cd10) got slight ov pains. My luteal is nearly always 14 days so realistically I should be getting AF a week tomorrow! I thought it was the next again week! I am guessing I am about 6 dpo but may officially be an August 31st tester!
> 
> but you got it just before i did and I'm due the 8th Sept?????Click to expand...


You cycle length's/ LP's could vary and that's why instead of testing on August 31st your testing on September 8th.


----------



## Sholi

annie, i wish i had your will power, but with ttc I just get so stressed that I can't even begin to think about exercising, unfortunately cutting down alone doesn't work for me.

DH and I have been regularly having sex and now around ov time we have sort of lost interest. I don't want to miss the day because it would mean we are wasting our time with the chlomid, but it's just so hard to get in the mood. We are quite sick of it at the moment, approaching the one year mark is perhaps putting more pressure on than we realise. 

I realised the other day that since we now know I'm low in hormones and have to take meds, it's absolutely impossible for me to switch off ever. I have to be on top of cycle days in the first week for the chlomid, then aware of ov time and then cycle days again for the progesterone. When am i supposed to switch off!!! 

sorry ladies i needed to rant a bit because DH seems to be in denial lately and doesn't want to listen or understand. don't get me wrong, i understand he feels fed up too, but i'm the one who has to be on top of things.


----------



## Annie77

Sholi - I hear you, dh isn't really into TTC but is doing so to help me cope with aftermath of ectopic and mc in march.

I am exercising very little and cutting back on my normal foods never seems to work. Cutting out wheat, wine, pasta, dairy 6 days per week seems to be working AND making me feel more energised. To keep me motivated I just think that if eating this way makes me feel good then maybe it is good for my eggs!!!

Told hubby tonight if he doesn't get me pregnant before nov I will be pregnant over next summer holidays and spending a week in a static caravan with a potentially pregnant woman is not appealing! Fingers crossed he may step up to his part of the job


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sholi


----------



## lorojovanos

Annie77 said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok - off the ttc subject I just wanted to share with you guys that I have lost half a stone/ 7lbs over the last 10 days and am so chuffed
> 
> I was 9st 9 just 12 weeks after having my 2nd baby but following my wedding & 30th birthday I started to pile on weight and now weigh 3 stone more. Tried weight watchers, slimming world etc but didn't work (even put in weight with ww). TTC made me look more at what I was eating and have stopped all processed foods, diet coke, pasta etc. I feel south better & tbh if not being pregnant this cycle means I can lose another half stone or so then I am fine with that.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss AND your happiness! I bet you look fab :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well no - I still think I look quite crap! Mind you it took 6 years to pile on the weight so it won't come off overnight (though 7lb every ten days would be nice!)
> 
> Just about to update 1st page - Loro, have you got an expected AF date yet?Click to expand...

ANNIE, I'm not too sure yet. I thought I'd have it like 30 days ago!!!! But with my temps and CM, I will say I'll have CH's tomorrow or the day after, depending on how high my temps go up. Lets say the 6th of September. That's pretty safe:)


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Sholi - I hear you, dh isn't really into TTC but is doing so to help me cope with aftermath of ectopic and mc in march.
> 
> I am exercising very little and cutting back on my normal foods never seems to work. Cutting out wheat, wine, pasta, dairy 6 days per week seems to be working AND making me feel more energised. To keep me motivated I just think that if eating this way makes me feel good then maybe it is good for my eggs!!!
> 
> Told hubby tonight if he doesn't get me pregnant before nov I will be pregnant over next summer holidays and spending a week in a static caravan with a potentially pregnant woman is not appealing! Fingers crossed he may step up to his part of the job

Dh wants to be a daddy more than anything in the world but he was probably as naive as i was and is now just disilusioned. Most of our friends are on baby number 2 and it's hard.


----------



## Mexx

If I got a positive opk on Thursday evening and again Friday am .... Which day is 1dpo? Friday or Saturday? 
Sorry im just feeling confused! 
Thanks xx


----------



## luna_19

There's no way to know for sure if you don't temp, you could just count it as Saturday to be safe


----------



## minuet

Really impatient to see what my temp is tomorrow! If it stays high, tomorrow will be 3 DPO.
:munch:


----------



## Fezzie

Sholi said:
 

> annie, i wish i had your will power, but with ttc I just get so stressed that I can't even begin to think about exercising, unfortunately cutting down alone doesn't work for me.
> 
> DH and I have been regularly having sex and now around ov time we have sort of lost interest. I don't want to miss the day because it would mean we are wasting our time with the chlomid, but it's just so hard to get in the mood. We are quite sick of it at the moment, approaching the one year mark is perhaps putting more pressure on than we realise.
> 
> I realised the other day that since we now know I'm low in hormones and have to take meds, it's absolutely impossible for me to switch off ever. I have to be on top of cycle days in the first week for the chlomid, then aware of ov time and then cycle days again for the progesterone. When am i supposed to switch off!!!
> 
> sorry ladies i needed to rant a bit because DH seems to be in denial lately and doesn't want to listen or understand. don't get me wrong, i understand he feels fed up too, but i'm the one who has to be on top of things.




Annie77 said:


> Sholi - I hear you, dh isn't really into TTC but is doing so to help me cope with aftermath of ectopic and mc in march.
> 
> I am exercising very little and cutting back on my normal foods never seems to work. Cutting out wheat, wine, pasta, dairy 6 days per week seems to be working AND making me feel more energised. To keep me motivated I just think that if eating this way makes me feel good then maybe it is good for my eggs!!!
> 
> Told hubby tonight if he doesn't get me pregnant before nov I will be pregnant over next summer holidays and spending a week in a static caravan with a potentially pregnant woman is not appealing! Fingers crossed he may step up to his part of the job

Big hugs to Sholi and Annie77:hugs:


----------



## echo

Definitely ovulating! A big glob of ewcm today, with sore nips and cramps. We bd'd 2 days ago and hubby was too tired tonight, so hopefully if I o overnight the bd from 2 days ago is good enough! Hopefully O will be confirmed with temp dip tomorrow, followed by a steady rise.


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Definitely ovulating! A big glob of ewcm today, with sore nips and cramps. We bd'd 2 days ago and hubby was too tired tonight, so hopefully if I o overnight the bd from 2 days ago is good enough! Hopefully O will be confirmed with temp dip tomorrow, followed by a steady rise.

excited for you!


----------



## echo

Thanks Minuet! I did ovulate when I thought I did, got my crosshairs this morning. I was starting to think this cycle would never end!

I hope September is our month!


----------



## DSemcho

Today got a darker (not yet positive) OPK, and also slimy, semi-stretchy, wet ewcm today! As well as cramping in my lower right area (right at the top of pubic area). Not sure if this means I'm OVing today, tomorrow or the day after. Any ideas?


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> Today got a darker (not yet positive) OPK, and also slimy, semi-stretchy, wet ewcm today! As well as cramping in my lower right area (right at the top of pubic area). Not sure if this means I'm OVing today, tomorrow or the day after. Any ideas?

It could be any of those days! Are you temping?


----------



## DSemcho

Nah I can't temp right now. When the alarm goes off on my hubby's days off he just turns it off and doesn't wake me up... >_<


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Nah I can't temp right now. When the alarm goes off on my hubby's days off he just turns it off and doesn't wake me up... >_<

You could use an alarm on your phone on your side of the bed, thats what I do. That way I can turn it off right away, and he doesn't seem bothered.

Btw, in reference to your previous post, based on your symptoms I think you should do a lot of BD in the next few days, and hope you catch that egg! :)


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Thanks Minuet! I did ovulate when I thought I did, got my crosshairs this morning. I was starting to think this cycle would never end!
> 
> I hope September is our month!

Yay :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

minuet said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Nah I can't temp right now. When the alarm goes off on my hubby's days off he just turns it off and doesn't wake me up... >_<
> 
> You could use an alarm on your phone on your side of the bed, thats what I do. That way I can turn it off right away, and he doesn't seem bothered.
> 
> Btw, in reference to your previous post, based on your symptoms I think you should do a lot of BD in the next few days, and hope you catch that egg! :)Click to expand...

Our bed is pushed with one side completely against the wall - and I sleep against the wall. And we use a phone as our alarm clock because we can't use regular wall plug alarm clocks here because they will change their time on us because of the electrical currents in the walls. I do actually have pictures of the past 2 days' worth of OPK's - here is where I posted them, tell me what ya'll think:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/wtt-journals/1128801-wtt-ntnp-dsemchos-journal-2.html


----------



## oneday87

Hi can i join?
Af is due on the 8th and im sticking with that although i am a little confused this month. :shrug:

I was getting darker ov tests last weekend which was an almost positive on Monday. which was early for me as i thought i was due to ov this weekend. but i ran out of ov test (annoying) and when i got more Wednesday my line started to get lighter so that leads me tho think i ov'ed monday or tuesday. but then yesterday i got a lot of ewcm. so now i wonder if i am ov'ing now....

If only my body could talk to me... that would be helpful. a little voice upon waking up saying ... 'today is the day! get on it with the husband i have an egg waiting here' lol 

Oh well. i'm keeping my af due date as the 8th as hopefully that will stop me testing too early.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies either waiting to O or that have O'ed x


----------



## mummy2jj

Hi,
Im new so don't have a signature sorted or anything yet.
I am due 6th September
Fingers crossed for everybody this month!


----------



## DSemcho

Omg... I just want to smack this guy I just talked to!! He's the same age as me, but he thinks a woman's fertility is affected by how much she has sex! >_< And when I said no, I'm a woman so I'm pretty sure I know about the fertility of women he said no, you know about one woman's fertility. Seriously!? Sorry but that makes me angry that he thinks he knows more about it than I do. And he thought I was crazy when I said a woman's fertility starts to decline at 27 - and even had the nerve to say me and my husband shouldn't be thinking about having kids!


----------



## oneday87

DSemcho said:


> Omg... I just want to smack this guy I just talked to!! He's the same age as me, but he thinks a woman's fertility is affected by how much she has sex! >_< And when I said no, I'm a woman so I'm pretty sure I know about the fertility of women he said no, you know about one woman's fertility. Seriously!? Sorry but that makes me angry that he thinks he knows more about it than I do. And he thought I was crazy when I said a woman's fertility starts to decline at 27 - and even had the nerve to say me and my husband shouldn't be thinking about having kids!



:wacko: some people make me laugh they always have to be right never listening to someone else opinion. 
Did he mean the more sex a woman has the more it affects her fertility? negatively? now that's a new one to me.


----------



## DSemcho

Idk I think he was trying to put me down honestly because of another comment he had made about 5 minutes before.


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies,
I'd like to join if I could. I had my period 8/12-8/17, Clomid days 3-7, HCG Trigger Thursday 8/23, IUI #2 yesterday at noon. AF should be coming around 9/14, but I am impatient and will be testing before that I am sure :winkwink:

DSemcho-Ignorant people drive me crazy. I work in a place where a lot of customers are older, and with all men. I hear a lot of similar comments.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
So this morning was a bit messed up. I woke up 2 hours early and tested. My temp was quite a bit lower, went back to sleep, woke up and hour and a half later, and my temp was way up. So I havent put in any temps cause they are both messed up...
BUT, I had major EWCM again today, all day, more than previous days so I jumped my hubby, even though he was miserable:) Perhaps my lower temp today was accurate...Have to see what tomorrow brings. At least I know I've had sex every other day all during my EWCM:)


----------



## jessandaj

af should be due by sept first ! not planning to test until sept 2nd which is 16dpo :) babydust to everyone !!!


----------



## momof1angle

good evening ladies, 
here for another update, i was spotting from cd 13- cd 16, started brownish to light pink then to brownish, i have still been cramping lightly, and threw out the day feel sick, i keep wondering if i o'ed early, and am pregnant, ill be testing soon af due sept 3rd


----------



## minuet

momof1angle said:


> good evening ladies,
> here for another update, i was spotting from cd 13- cd 16, started brownish to light pink then to brownish, i have still been cramping lightly, and threw out the day feel sick, i keep wondering if i o'ed early, and am pregnant, ill be testing soon af due sept 3rd

hopeful along with you :)


----------



## DSemcho

GL Momof! :dust: :thumbup:

I'm almost at a positive OPK. Been having sharp cramps in my lower right abdomen. I also took a wondfo tip stick OPK and used a cheapie Exchange (military version of Equate). The Wondfo is was darker then the Exchange one so I'm gonna go with the Wondfo results :blush:.....

Hopefully I can get the husband to BD tonight - since he owes me from last night. (To much whiskey lol).


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> So this morning was a bit messed up. I woke up 2 hours early and tested. My temp was quite a bit lower, went back to sleep, woke up and hour and a half later, and my temp was way up. So I havent put in any temps cause they are both messed up...
> BUT, I had major EWCM again today, all day, more than previous days so I jumped my hubby, even though he was miserable:) Perhaps my lower temp today was accurate...Have to see what tomorrow brings. At least I know I've had sex every other day all during my EWCM:)

I would go with the lower temp, as I think its better than leaving the space. My temps are not always at a consistent time, but FF always recognizes the pattern anyway. Looks a bit erratic sometimes, but as long as you put under the specifics any pertinent info like disrupted sleep, alcohol, etc, it should be fine. If I've had less than 3 hours of consistent sleep (I sometimes have insomnia), or drank too much (ugh) I skip temping all together. But I still temp if I have a cold or something. If I have a fever, I disregard.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping to start officially temping next cycle - but only if I get lucky! It's hard to do that every morning because sometimes I wake up and move around before I realize "shit I was supposed to temp." What do ya'll do to remind yourself (other than an alarm) when you wake up that your supposed to take your temperature?


----------



## echo

It just takes practice. I tend to have to pee around 6, 6:30am, so I make myself take my temp before (sometimes this is utter and complete torture holding it), then I just go back to bed. I work nights, so there is no reason to be up early. If I oversleep, I still temp. I have experimented taking my temp at different times. Def lower earlier. I don't use the temp adjuster, it seems way too off. I keep the thermometer on the nightstand, and a piece of paper and pen so I can write it down and then pass out again.


----------



## DSemcho

My waking time definitely varies - especially since my manager has me flip flopping between night and day shift. Last night I worked til 11:30pm and then I had to be back at work at 6:40am. Ugh.

And I have a blonde question (my blonde moments are infamous here). I know the OPKs predict ovulation - but how far in advance? Does the + on the test mean my egg will be released in 24hrs or that my egg is currently being released and will be in the proper spot to meet the :spermy: in 24hrs? And doesn't it also take the :spermy: 24hrs to get to the fallopian tube?


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> My waking time definitely varies - especially since my manager has me flip flopping between night and day shift. Last night I worked til 11:30pm and then I had to be back at work at 6:40am. Ugh.
> 
> And I have a blonde question (my blonde moments are infamous here). I know the OPKs predict ovulation - but how far in advance? Does the + on the test mean my egg will be released in 24hrs or that my egg is currently being released and will be in the proper spot to meet the :spermy: in 24hrs? And doesn't it also take the :spermy: 24hrs to get to the fallopian tube?

Ok that has to be wrong. Where I used to work, the laws said there had to be at least 12 hours between shifts. 
Yours was just 7 hours, that isn't even 7 hours sleep!! What is WRONG with your manager? That's just wrong. *frowns* You should protest.


----------



## DSemcho

Yea it's supposed to be 8 hours between shifts minimum - BUT they only schedule me til 11pm at night and have me on the schedule for 7am. Problem is our facility doesn't close it's doors til 11pm and I still have to count the safe, do the closing audits (with my safe deposit of money) and clean up. And then our facility opens at 7am, so I have to get here slightly early to feed the fish, count the safe (again) and open my drawers and count the money in each drawer as well as unlock the doors and stock anything necessary. That's what happens when your a government employee (I work for NAF)


----------



## nzjade

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? I'll be testing on 5th September, which will be CD28.

A little bit about me, I'm 29 and from New Zealand. NTNP since January 2012. BFP in May but sadly m/c on 5th June :( Cycles are an average of 30 days. I don't chart or use OPKs etc, I just use the ovulation calculators/calendars on the internet to guide me. Think I am 2 DPO today based on dates. We bd'ed on CD12, CD15 and CD17. A bit worried because I had NO EWCM this month, absolutely none. I think it's because we were on holiday in Samoa and were told not to drink the water, so were relying on bottled water and I must have been quite dehydrated. Hoping this won't affect my chances too much - staying positive :) :flow: :flow:


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome Jade! I'm sorry about your m/c it's a very hard thing to deal with. Hopefully next time your bean is extra sticky!!!


I think I got my positive on my OPK this morning (10am)!!! But can't :sex: til I get home from work at 2pm and that's if my husband is even willing to!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/wtt-journals/1128801-wtt-ntnp-dsemchos-journal-2.html


----------



## nzjade

Thanks DSemcho - my stepsister just announced she's pregnant yesterday (this will be the first baby in the family apart from my m/c baby which most of the family don't know about) so I'm trying very hard to stay positive and be happy for her. Sorry for your M/C's too. 

Good luck with convincing your DH to BD. My DB often needs convincing, he doesn't have the highest libido in the world which suits me fine when I'm tired, but gets frustrating when it's O time :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Can I join, AF is due on September 9th. It's my first cycle of TTC so I'm keeping an open mind as to whether I'd conceive first time round! We've BD'd every other day before O and on both the day before and on the day I O'd! 
Goo luck girls xx


----------



## Ellerick

Hi Everyone...

What a great idea lets wait together. 

I have just gone through a early m/c at 6 weeks :angel: and we are TTC straight away. Not sure where my cycle is upto entirely however given that my HCG levels went back down within a few days and if my system has returned back to normal then.............
AF is due Sept 5th for me.

All this waiting to test is trying my patience :( I just want that BFP
Good luck to all Sept testers :thumbup:


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> My waking time definitely varies - especially since my manager has me flip flopping between night and day shift. Last night I worked til 11:30pm and then I had to be back at work at 6:40am. Ugh.
> 
> And I have a blonde question (my blonde moments are infamous here). I know the OPKs predict ovulation - but how far in advance? Does the + on the test mean my egg will be released in 24hrs or that my egg is currently being released and will be in the proper spot to meet the :spermy: in 24hrs? And doesn't it also take the :spermy: 24hrs to get to the fallopian tube?

It predicts the LH surge of your body trying to ovulate. You egg will be released from the ovary 12-36 hours after the surge. However, you can get a positive opk and not ovulate and some people get positives for days, while others have to test multiple times a day to catch the surge. I think it takes sperm a minimum of 6 hours to get to the fallopian tubes, which is why you can still catch the egg on o day.


----------



## Annie77

Ookay - I explained earlier that i am a bit confused about when I ovulated this month as I only got a little low abdo pain instead of really bad ov pain as normal.
Well - it's just occured to me that i am now 9dpo and having no symptoms. Past few months I have had symptoms and not been pregnant so wouldn't it be lovely to have no symptoms but get my BFP! One of my boobs feels tender on the outside but that is it...


----------



## echo

Annie77 said:


> Ookay - I explained earlier that i am a bit confused about when I ovulated this month as I only got a little low abdo pain instead of really bad ov pain as normal.
> Well - it's just occured to me that i am now 9dpo and having no symptoms. Past few months I have had symptoms and not been pregnant so wouldn't it be lovely to have no symptoms but get my BFP! One of my boobs feels tender on the outside but that is it...

I hope your no symptoms are a good sign! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks for the clarification echo! I have gotten 3 positive OPKs since 10am (almost 8pm now) but DH said there is no chance of us :sex: tonight - that he's to hung over. And also he didn't want to know when I was OVing because it would put pressure on him - and he found out by asking me what those "strip things were". Since I never lie to him I told him and explained it to him. He made a joke that I was trying to "trick him into getting me pregnant" - which made me cry. He felt bad and apologized and said he was only kidding.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Annie77 said:


> Ok - august never worked out for me either!!
> 
> On previous threads, people have posted the date they were starting to test - which for some people was 6dpo and 20dpo for others!
> 
> This time let's try posting the DATE AF IS DUE and then when you get BFP I can put what dpo you got it afterwards - does this sound okay? If AF gets you then you get hugs :hugs:
> 
> I haven't got a clue when I ovulated, thought it should be today but pains and ewcm were last thur/fri so I will put down the earlier date
> 
> 1/9 -
> emz1200
> annie77
> cairn
> ElleT613
> 
> 2/9 -
> luna_19
> 
> 3/9-
> moomette
> shellyt
> 
> 4/9-
> Louppey
> liztastic
> 
> 6/9-
> echo
> 
> 7/9 -
> missbx
> 
> 8/9 -
> fezzie
> tink80
> sholi
> JLC91
> megan1986
> 
> 9/9
> mexx
> 
> 10/9
> genki
> 
> 15/9
> DSemcho
> 
> 18/9
> xxfatmummaxx
> 
> 24/9
> mrs 2010
> 
> 30/9
> tammy012
> 
> TBC - minuet, lorojavonos
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hey all - cd12 here, think I got my darker test line on my opk this morning seo yesterday and today we :sex: This is our 2nd month ttc, last month I had a 28dc if I don't count the 2 days of dark brown spotting that we thought was IB. So if it's a 28dc AF is due 9/12 or 9/10 on a 26dc. I hope we all get our BFPs!!!


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> Thanks for the clarification echo! I have gotten 3 positive OPKs since 10am (almost 8pm now) but DH said there is no chance of us :sex: tonight - that he's to hung over. And also he didn't want to know when I was OVing because it would put pressure on him - and he found out by asking me what those "strip things were". Since I never lie to him I told him and explained it to him. He made a joke that I was trying to "trick him into getting me pregnant" - which made me cry. He felt bad and apologized and said he was only kidding.

What a jerk! I hope you hid all the pain relievers and turned up the tv real loud! Men.


----------



## lorojovanos

Men do suck. I just said last night, "what 30 year old man, turns down sex, seriously?" 
It's not like its a lot of work here, guys!


----------



## msp_teen

Hi everyone, I'm due to test on the 5th of Sept. Very excited to join you all!


----------



## minuet

nzjade said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? I'll be testing on 5th September, which will be CD28.
> 
> A little bit about me, I'm 29 and from New Zealand. NTNP since January 2012. BFP in May but sadly m/c on 5th June :( Cycles are an average of 30 days. I don't chart or use OPKs etc, I just use the ovulation calculators/calendars on the internet to guide me. Think I am 2 DPO today based on dates. We bd'ed on CD12, CD15 and CD17. A bit worried because I had NO EWCM this month, absolutely none. I think it's because we were on holiday in Samoa and were told not to drink the water, so were relying on bottled water and I must have been quite dehydrated. Hoping this won't affect my chances too much - staying positive :) :flow: :flow:


So sorry to hear you had a mc. :hugs:

I would suggest that you might consider charting. 
Ovulation calculators and calendars are often wrong because they run off the assumption that women always ovulate on day 14. 
If you have 30 day cycles and have a shorter luteal phase, say 10-12 days, you could ovulate as late as day 19 or day 21! Charting would tell you exactly when you ovulate, and it's super easy. 
We are TTC ( have been NTNP for 2 1/2 years) and I have just started charting again. It is comforting to chart because I can look at it and know that I haven't ovulated yet, instead of wondering if I have or not. 
I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Men do suck. I just said last night, "what 30 year old man, turns down sex, seriously?"
> It's not like its a lot of work here, guys!

My hubby is 36 (almost 37). He turns down sex quite regularly. Our libido's are on opposite schedules, actually. When I want it (or have to have it to make a baby!), he is 'too tired' or 'too stressed' or whatever. When he wants it, I'm like, 'what, _now_?' :dohh:
I don't know if anyone knows it, but Dunkin Donuts used to have a commercial with this guy getting up and saying, 'time to make the donuts'. Sometimes I think we all have moments when we feel like 'time to make the babies'. LOL.


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Hi ladies! Can I join? AF is due 9/5. Few more days until all of our BFPs come shining!!! Dust all around!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good call Echo. 
My hubby runs his owns business and he has to bid the jobs, do all of the blueprints, organize his guys, order the product, etc etc etc. His guys, just get told what to do, and go do it. I said it is just like that. I said "Matt you know all the hard work you put into your jobs? And how all your guys have to do is show up at 6am, load their vans and leave? Thats me, doing all of this planning and all you have to do is show up!"
Maybe its just me, but for us, after trying for over two years, after having all of the sex trying to make a baby, we are BOTH wiped for quite some time after that:)


----------



## echo

Yeah. Its a tough road.

If I don't get my BFP by December, it will mark 4 years trying. Now that's exhausting (although we took a few ntnp breaks). And I know a LOT of this time its been a timing issue. Its only been the past year that I've used any resources to help track ovulation besides cm. 

Baby dust to you for your much deserved BFP.


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Yeah. Its a tough road.
> 
> If I don't get my BFP by December, it will mark 4 years trying. Now that's exhausting (although we took a few ntnp breaks). And I know a LOT of this time its been a timing issue. Its only been the past year that I've used any resources to help track ovulation besides cm.
> 
> Baby dust to you for your much deserved BFP.

Aww well if its mostly been a timing issue you should get a BFP soon, based on the fact that most couples get a BFP after a year of actively trying!


----------



## nzjade

minuet said:


> nzjade said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? I'll be testing on 5th September, which will be CD28.
> 
> A little bit about me, I'm 29 and from New Zealand. NTNP since January 2012. BFP in May but sadly m/c on 5th June :( Cycles are an average of 30 days. I don't chart or use OPKs etc, I just use the ovulation calculators/calendars on the internet to guide me. Think I am 2 DPO today based on dates. We bd'ed on CD12, CD15 and CD17. A bit worried because I had NO EWCM this month, absolutely none. I think it's because we were on holiday in Samoa and were told not to drink the water, so were relying on bottled water and I must have been quite dehydrated. Hoping this won't affect my chances too much - staying positive :) :flow: :flow:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you had a mc. :hugs:
> 
> I would suggest that you might consider charting.
> Ovulation calculators and calendars are often wrong because they run off the assumption that women always ovulate on day 14.
> If you have 30 day cycles and have a shorter luteal phase, say 10-12 days, you could ovulate as late as day 19 or day 21! Charting would tell you exactly when you ovulate, and it's super easy.
> We are TTC ( have been NTNP for 2 1/2 years) and I have just started charting again. It is comforting to chart because I can look at it and know that I haven't ovulated yet, instead of wondering if I have or not.
> I hope you get your BFP soon!Click to expand...

Thanks Minuet, and thanks for the advice too. I think if I haven't got my BFP by Christmas I will consider charting etc. I just don't want DB to think I'm becoming obsessed by it all (which he probably would if I pulled out a thermometer every day - he already thinks I make too many lists and spreadsheets as it is - lol!). Hope you get your BFP this month xx


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> Men do suck. I just said last night, "what 30 year old man, turns down sex, seriously?"
> It's not like its a lot of work here, guys!

My husband is 27 and he turns down sex A LOT. We :sex: on CD14 but that was the first time we had been intimate since CD3.


----------



## CakeCottage

I suppose I've been quite lucky this cycle with my OH, we generally don't BD a lot normally but I sat and explained that we only have a few days where I'm fertile and showed him the intercourse planner tool on countdown to pregnancy and we've done it every other day and on both if the most fertile days. 
It's not been acrobatic BD'ing, just your standard quickie so to speak ha! 
FXed ladies x


----------



## Mexx

Confused! 

Got a productive opk the other day using clear blue smiley face. And I thought I was 3dpo yesterday. But due to strange cramping yesterday (some of which were really painful!) I just did another and got a second positive test.... Confused!!!! 

When will I start my dpo count from ? Back to 1dpo today or continue at 4dpo ?! 

Looks like I ovulated twice this month... :/


----------



## LilyPea

:witch: due Sept 6th. GL ladies xx :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

I got my AF day wrong - I'm due on the 11th of September.. I don't know how I messed up lol.


----------



## Fezzie

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Hi ladies may I join? TTC AFTER 3 LOSSES.. I have an 8 year old daughter. My wish is to give her a sibling, and for OH and I to complete our quest for a family. My last AF was 8/9, I think I o'd later than normal this cycle, not til like 8/23..so we are in the 2ww..Af due around the 6th or 7th so the earliest I will test is Sept 3rd, can you ad me in?? Thanks ladies and best wishes for all of us! :happydance::flower:


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Hey guys! My BBs stopped aching today...were somewhat sore yesterday but not much today. Can't remember from my last pg if the soreness came & went...makes me feel less than optimistic today. What is everyone else feeling in the symptom watch category?


----------



## lorojovanos

ILovedUFirst said:


> Hey guys! My BBs stopped aching today...were somewhat sore yesterday but not much today. Can't remember from my last pg if the soreness came & went...makes me feel less than optimistic today. What is everyone else feeling in the symptom watch category?

I've kind of stopped symptom spotting. I'll think to myself, this hurts or that hurts, but I *try* to not put that in the possible pregnancy category. Thats what I tell myself! I'm 2 dpo today, waiting on getting my CH's tomorrow but ever since ovulation, my boobs have been CRAZY sore. I need to always wear a bra, 24/7. That's me, just sore boobs:thumbup:


----------



## momof1angle

i,ve tried the no symptom spotting thing, but this month feels weird, i was cramping off and on for a few days about a week and a half after my last period 8/6-8/9, around the 15th i felt o pain, and i started cramping again off and on again a few days later and its still there off and on, af is suppose to be sept 3rd but so ready to find out now if i am preg or not


----------



## torrie118

AF due for me on Sep. 5th. I'm thinking I won't be able to wait any longer then that day to test! lol


----------



## Annie77

Well I was feeling very Pessimistic and pretty convinced I'd be out this month. Last night I went to bed and felt my boobs a bit tender. The feeling has come and gone but also a little crampy. Maybe just normal PMS signs though?
The month I was pg I had to take painkillers for breast pain so kinda hoping for some more pain - bring it on!


----------



## ILovedUFirst

I hear ya Annie77! I like that bring it on mentality! I have never before hoped for boob tenderness & cramping like I am hoping now! :winkwink:


----------



## DSemcho

I know I'm gonna be out this cycle already. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Moomette

Well AF caught me yesterday, so I'm out for this cycle. Guess it would've been too good to be true to have got lucky on first try and not even really knowing my cycles, but stupidly I had let myself convince myself that I was pregnant, so did feel a bit gutted really. Oh well, at least it's made up my mind once and for all that maybe I really am ready for #2.

Good luck to everyone, and I hope to see lots of BFPs from all you ladies.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Moomette said:


> Well AF caught me yesterday, so I'm out for this cycle. Guess it would've been too good to be true to have got lucky on first try and not even really knowing my cycles, but stupidly I had let myself convince myself that I was pregnant, so did feel a bit gutted really. Oh well, at least it's made up my mind once and for all that maybe I really am ready for #2.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, and I hope to see lots of BFPs from all you ladies.

Moomette, I feel you pain. That was me last month, it was our 1st ttc our first and I had nausea, headaches, back pain, crazy fatigue...all signs pointing towards a bfp. Try and stay positive and hopefully next cycle will be your BFP!!! Get to know your body and cycles, try charting (I haven't yet) or an opk which I used this month...turns out I ovu earlier than I thought. FX'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## torrie118

Moomette, I feel you pain. That was me last month, it was our 1st ttc our first and I had nausea, headaches, back pain, crazy fatigue...all signs pointing towards a bfp. Try and stay positive and hopefully next cycle will be your BFP!!! Get to know your body and cycles, try charting (I haven't yet) or an opk which I used this month...turns out I ovu earlier than I thought. FX'd for you!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Did you ever have a positive OPK?


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: moomette

I'm pretty sure everyone is completely convinced they succeeded on their first try, I know I was


----------



## Babywhisperer

torrie118 said:


> Moomette, I feel you pain. That was me last month, it was our 1st ttc our first and I had nausea, headaches, back pain, crazy fatigue...all signs pointing towards a bfp. Try and stay positive and hopefully next cycle will be your BFP!!! Get to know your body and cycles, try charting (I haven't yet) or an opk which I used this month...turns out I ovu earlier than I thought. FX'd for you!! :hugs:

Did you ever have a positive OPK?[/QUOTE]

Ok so I fail at opk's. I forgot to test on Friday cd10, period ended Wed cd8. I tested Saturday cd11 and the line was as dark if not darker than reference line so we bd in the morning and later that night. I tested again on Sunday cd12 and I think the line was the same as the reference line so we bd again. I tested later that night and the line looked slightly lighter, and today just now, same thing...line is only a tad lighter but we bd this morning for good measure. I felt some pinching in my right ovary yesterday and today, so maybe I ovu yesterday? Is the dark line on the opk 12-36hrs before ovu? I'm wondering if I missed my window by not bd'ing on Friday and only doing it Sat/Sun/Mon. Also, now that line isn't as dark should we bd again tonight or tomorrow? :dohh: I'm confused.


----------



## ElleT613

Moomette said:


> Well AF caught me yesterday, so I'm out for this cycle. Guess it would've been too good to be true to have got lucky on first try and not even really knowing my cycles, but stupidly I had let myself convince myself that I was pregnant, so did feel a bit gutted really. Oh well, at least it's made up my mind once and for all that maybe I really am ready for #2.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, and I hope to see lots of BFPs from all you ladies.

Don't worry, I think everyone does that their first cycle.... if not each cycle, lol!! You will get that BFP!! :dust:


----------



## torrie118

Babywhisperer said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> Moomette, I feel you pain. That was me last month, it was our 1st ttc our first and I had nausea, headaches, back pain, crazy fatigue...all signs pointing towards a bfp. Try and stay positive and hopefully next cycle will be your BFP!!! Get to know your body and cycles, try charting (I haven't yet) or an opk which I used this month...turns out I ovu earlier than I thought. FX'd for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Did you ever have a positive OPK?Click to expand...

Ok so I fail at opk's. I forgot to test on Friday cd10, period ended Wed cd8. I tested Saturday cd11 and the line was as dark if not darker than reference line so we bd in the morning and later that night. I tested again on Sunday cd12 and I think the line was the same as the reference line so we bd again. I tested later that night and the line looked slightly lighter, and today just now, same thing...line is only a tad lighter but we bd this morning for good measure. I felt some pinching in my right ovary yesterday and today, so maybe I ovu yesterday? Is the dark line on the opk 12-36hrs before ovu? I'm wondering if I missed my window by not bd'ing on Friday and only doing it Sat/Sun/Mon. Also, now that line isn't as dark should we bd again tonight or tomorrow? :dohh: I'm confused.[/QUOTE]

I think you got it right on. You would have ovulated 12-36 hrs after the positive OPK. You had that on Saturday. If it were me I would try again tonight just to be safe!! Good luck!


----------



## Babywhisperer

torrie118 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> Moomette, I feel you pain. That was me last month, it was our 1st ttc our first and I had nausea, headaches, back pain, crazy fatigue...all signs pointing towards a bfp. Try and stay positive and hopefully next cycle will be your BFP!!! Get to know your body and cycles, try charting (I haven't yet) or an opk which I used this month...turns out I ovu earlier than I thought. FX'd for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Did you ever have a positive OPK?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I fail at opk's. I forgot to test on Friday cd10, period ended Wed cd8. I tested Saturday cd11 and the line was as dark if not darker than reference line so we bd in the morning and later that night. I tested again on Sunday cd12 and I think the line was the same as the reference line so we bd again. I tested later that night and the line looked slightly lighter, and today just now, same thing...line is only a tad lighter but we bd this morning for good measure. I felt some pinching in my right ovary yesterday and today, so maybe I ovu yesterday? Is the dark line on the opk 12-36hrs before ovu? I'm wondering if I missed my window by not bd'ing on Friday and only doing it Sat/Sun/Mon. Also, now that line isn't as dark should we bd again tonight or tomorrow? :dohh: I'm confused.Click to expand...

I think you got it right on. You would have ovulated 12-36 hrs after the positive OPK. You had that on Saturday. If it were me I would try again tonight just to be safe!! Good luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks luv, I hope this morning's session is enough b/c hubbs is working late and he'll be wiped when he gets home. Besides, all this :sex: my hips are sore!


----------



## minuet

Still waiting to O. :coffee:

Temp has dropped lower and lower the past three days and this evening I have lots of watery/ewcm, so maybe it'll finally happen?!

Still, I kept thinking I was about to O the other days when I had lots of fertile fluid and it didn't happen, so most likely that's whats going on again. 

Should BD for good measure, but hubby is exhausted so that probably won't happen.


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> Still waiting to O. :coffee:
> 
> Temp has dropped lower and lower the past three days and this evening I have lots of watery/ewcm, so maybe it'll finally happen?!
> 
> Still, I kept thinking I was about to O the other days when I had lots of fertile fluid and it didn't happen, so most likely that's whats going on again.
> 
> Should BD for good measure, but hubby is exhausted so that probably won't happen.

:coffee: waiting with you. I hope you O soon too! I know everyone is different, but after it drops, my temp then goes up a bit, and then drops again for o.


----------



## babyface15

hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af. 
good luck xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

babyface15 said:


> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx

FX'd for you! It's our 2nd month ttc our first. Are you using opk's, charts...:dust: to you!


----------



## DSemcho

Moomette I'm sorry about AF getting you this cycle - but there is always next cycle! And definitely learn you cycles that way you'll know prime baby making time.

Babyface - Good lucky on your first cycle ttc! I'm currently on our first (official) cycle of NTNP.


As for me, guess I'm not out this cycle after all! I got my first positive OPK Sunday morning at 10am and they were positive until 8am yesterday. Took another at 8pm and it was slightly fainter and I was pretty sure me and the DH weren't gonna BD last night but surprise surprise he was feeling frisky and we did!! :) So I got my one chance for this cycle, and actually on the night of OV.


----------



## nzjade

DSemcho said:


> Moomette I'm sorry about AF getting you this cycle - but there is always next cycle! And definitely learn you cycles that way you'll know prime baby making time.
> 
> Babyface - Good lucky on your first cycle ttc! I'm currently on our first (official) cycle of NTNP.
> 
> 
> As for me, guess I'm not out this cycle after all! I got my first positive OPK Sunday morning at 10am and they were positive until 8am yesterday. Took another at 8pm and it was slightly fainter and I was pretty sure me and the DH weren't gonna BD last night but surprise surprise he was feeling frisky and we did!! :) So I got my one chance for this cycle, and actually on the night of OV.

:happydance::happydance: Yay - that's awesome DSemcho!! Yay for DH feeling frisky :)

I think I O'ed on CD17 which is about normal for me. BD'ed on CD12, CD15, CD17 and CD19 so hopefully in with at least a little chance this month.

I'm trying desperately not to symptom spot, but I can't help it (OK, I admit, actually I'm not trying that hard) - I think it is 4dpo for me today. I have a sore lower back and strange feeling little sharp cramps which don't hurt at all, but are enough for me to notice them. Also a bit of bloating. I know it's waaay too early and I'm probably just imagining it though! :blush:


----------



## DSemcho

I hate that the 2ww is JUST beginning for me. It's gonna drive me nutters!! I am officially 1DPO today with 13 more to go. My ticker is set with US times (sigh).


----------



## babyface15

Babywhisperer said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> FX'd for you! It's our 2nd month ttc our first. Are you using opk's, charts...:dust: to you!Click to expand...

Ooh congrats! It is a very exciting time!! :) Were you waiting long?
I am not using any. I might try OPKS next month, but they are so expensive where I am!! I mostly monitor CM. Will probably try charting too. I honestly am not counting on it too much this month. We decided last minute to go ahead and try before I went away for work so we only fit in one BD! But you never know. Baby dust to you love and best wishes!!! xxxx


----------



## babyface15

DSemcho said:


> Moomette I'm sorry about AF getting you this cycle - but there is always next cycle! And definitely learn you cycles that way you'll know prime baby making time.
> 
> Babyface - Good lucky on your first cycle ttc! I'm currently on our first (official) cycle of NTNP.
> 
> 
> As for me, guess I'm not out this cycle after all! I got my first positive OPK Sunday morning at 10am and they were positive until 8am yesterday. Took another at 8pm and it was slightly fainter and I was pretty sure me and the DH weren't gonna BD last night but surprise surprise he was feeling frisky and we did!! :) So I got my one chance for this cycle, and actually on the night of OV.

Congrats!!!! xxxx baby dust!!


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls can I join you for the dreaded 2ww!?

My story in brief is that i started trying for a baby last Nov - got pregnant straight away and then miscarried at 6.5 weeks........I then got pregnant again in March but lost my angel at 5 weeks........I had all the tests done privately as I panicked but all came back clear. I am now starting to try again and used the CBFM monitor this month.....

I am CD 17 and I ovulated on CD 12..........I will test on 6th September - seems like a lifetime away! xxxx Babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## CakeCottage

babyface15 said:


> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx

Welcome Hun,
I could have written that ha!! I'm on my first month of TTC our first LO, I'm 2 DPO and I'm due for AF on the 8th September haha!! X


----------



## babyface15

CakeCottage said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> Welcome Hun,
> I could have written that ha!! I'm on my first month of TTC our first LO, I'm 2 DPO and I'm due for AF on the 8th September haha!! XClick to expand...

That's awesome, good luck love we should keep track of each other :)
xxxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

babyface15 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> FX'd for you! It's our 2nd month ttc our first. Are you using opk's, charts...:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh congrats! It is a very exciting time!! :) Were you waiting long?
> I am not using any. I might try OPKS next month, but they are so expensive where I am!! I mostly monitor CM. Will probably try charting too. I honestly am not counting on it too much this month. We decided last minute to go ahead and try before I went away for work so we only fit in one BD! But you never know. Baby dust to you love and best wishes!!! xxxxClick to expand...

We got married in Dec and decided to enjoy being married and have our last Summer together since we had only met Aug '10, got engaged 7mos later and married 8mos later. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## babyface15

babyface15 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> Welcome Hun,
> I could have written that ha!! I'm on my first month of TTC our first LO, I'm 2 DPO and I'm due for AF on the 8th September haha!! XClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, good luck love we should keep track of each other :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

How are you finding your first TWW


----------



## CakeCottage

babyface15 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> Welcome Hun,
> I could have written that ha!! I'm on my first month of TTC our first LO, I'm 2 DPO and I'm due for AF on the 8th September haha!! XClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, good luck love we should keep track of each other :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah definitely  how are you finding it? I'm feeling impatient!! X


----------



## babyface15

Babywhisperer said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> FX'd for you! It's our 2nd month ttc our first. Are you using opk's, charts...:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh congrats! It is a very exciting time!! :) Were you waiting long?
> I am not using any. I might try OPKS next month, but they are so expensive where I am!! I mostly monitor CM. Will probably try charting too. I honestly am not counting on it too much this month. We decided last minute to go ahead and try before I went away for work so we only fit in one BD! But you never know. Baby dust to you love and best wishes!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We got married in Dec and decided to enjoy being married and have our last Summer together since we had only met Aug '10, got engaged 7mos later and married 8mos later. Hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...

Aww how nice! We moved pretty quick too, well to get engaged, then we had to wait two years to actually get married because we had to save up! :)
But not quite as quick as you, you must have known you were meant to be together <3
I hope you get your bfp too hun! Here's to hoping we don't have to endure too many TWW's xxxx


----------



## babyface15

CakeCottage said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> Welcome Hun,
> I could have written that ha!! I'm on my first month of TTC our first LO, I'm 2 DPO and I'm due for AF on the 8th September haha!! XClick to expand...
> 
> That's awesome, good luck love we should keep track of each other :)
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah definitely  how are you finding it? I'm feeling impatient!! XClick to expand...

Aw, love, me too! So impatient, I have never known time to move so slowly!! I'm here at work on BnB :haha: if this goes on for any length of time I will have to learn some coping strategies!! lol


----------



## DSemcho

Ugh I couldn't help but think about it all day while I was at work. This is driving me nutters and I'm only 1DPO.


----------



## torrie118

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who can't stop thinking about this all day long.


----------



## babyface15

Yup finding it pretty hard to concentrate here, supposed to be reading boring materials!! And I am trying to not drink coffee which is making everything so much worse!!!:haha:


----------



## Babywhisperer

babyface15 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I know I'm late coming in here but I would love to join. I'm 2 dpo on or first month ttc and it feels like it's already been about 2 weeks!! reading about everyones experiences should help pass this hellishly slow time :haha: I'm due around sept 8 for af.
> good luck xxx
> 
> FX'd for you! It's our 2nd month ttc our first. Are you using opk's, charts...:dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh congrats! It is a very exciting time!! :) Were you waiting long?
> I am not using any. I might try OPKS next month, but they are so expensive where I am!! I mostly monitor CM. Will probably try charting too. I honestly am not counting on it too much this month. We decided last minute to go ahead and try before I went away for work so we only fit in one BD! But you never know. Baby dust to you love and best wishes!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We got married in Dec and decided to enjoy being married and have our last Summer together since we had only met Aug '10, got engaged 7mos later and married 8mos later. Hope you get your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww how nice! We moved pretty quick too, well to get engaged, then we had to wait two years to actually get married because we had to save up! :)
> But not quite as quick as you, you must have known you were meant to be together <3
> I hope you get your bfp too hun! Here's to hoping we don't have to endure too many TWW's xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks luv, you too. Yeah we knew pretty much within the first week...never would have believed that after living in NYC for 10yrs and seeing how pathetic the quality of guys was...I consider myself lucky.


----------



## Graceyous

Hi everyone - I hope I'm not too late to join in?! My AF is due on 5th Sept. (will try to hold out until then to test). This is my first official cycle trying for #2 since being diagnosed in Feb with hypothyroidism (hashimotos) after mc in Jan and it's taken until now to get all clear from doc. 
Glad to be back!! :happydance:
Good luck to all...


----------



## babyface15

wow babywhisperer very lucky indeed! :)
I also feel very lucky, when I look at my wonderful husband I can't help but think ...thank god i'm not dating!!! :haha:
I can say this here because there probably aren't many of us TTCers who are still in the dating scene :)


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm with you on that, I couldn't imagine dating again... Im going to sound awful now but I sometimes look at my single friends and feel sorry for them!! X


----------



## messica

AF is due the 17th for me, we are going all out this month and shooting for a May baby!

I really thought we had gotten lucky last month, turned out I had just had a follicular cyst. Quite the cruel trick with how it messed with my hormones (and then my heart when it ruptured with the pain and bleeding!). I hadn't had one do that in years, what crummy timing 

We are very optimistic this go around though!

Charting BBT's, CM and have opk on hand!


----------



## Babywhisperer

messica said:


> AF is due the 17th for me, we are going all out this month and shooting for a May baby!
> 
> I really thought we had gotten lucky last month, turned out I had just had a follicular cyst. Quite the cruel trick with how it messed with my hormones (and then my heart when it ruptured with the pain and bleeding!). I hadn't had one do that in years, what crummy timing
> 
> We are very optimistic this go around though!
> 
> Charting BBT's, CM and have opk on hand!

Good luck! AF is due 9/12 for me, fx'd that we timed it right :sex: Saturday, Sunday, and yesterday after getting darker lines on my opk on Saturday. Might even do it again tonight for good measure...had some serious cramping on my right side last night, dull aches this morning but they've seemed to have subsided. I hope we caught the window right. :dust: to all!


----------



## babyface15

CakeCottage said:


> I'm with you on that, I couldn't imagine dating again... Im going to sound awful now but I sometimes look at my single friends and feel sorry for them!! X

No hun I agree! It must be really stressful! But a few of my girls seem to have snagged a few good men now too so hopefully we'll hear wedding bells soon and they can start having babies too! :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

I GUESS nobody read my previous post. :( good luck ladies..i will unsubscribe.


----------



## New_Wife

Hi all - I have 28-35 day cycles so I'll be testing September 8. If AF still doesn't show by the 15th, I'll test again. If I can hold out that long.
This is our first cycle TTC and we decided to wing it and just have fun. We got lots of BDing in over the weekend and I think I ovulated Sunday or yesterday, not sure. So we will continue with something like EOD until I'm due for AF, just to be sure. I started off feeling very positive, but now I feel like our chances are one in a million, not one in four! I think watching the Great Sperm Race had something to do with it.. lol.
If we don't catch this month, we will try SMEP next month.


----------



## DSemcho

Sibling - just because no one responded specifically to your post doesn't mean it wasn't seen. I even posted that I got my AF due date wrong and it hasn't been changed yet. Cool your rockets and maybe make another post about something rather than getting angry that no on responded. It happens. There are so many ladies in this thread that a post or two are bound to get over looked.


Wifey - Welcome!!!! And hello again!


----------



## asibling4gi04

jUST A LITTLE moody is all..sorry..maybe thats a good sign?? A little girl got taken and murdered at 5 years old in my hometown yesterday so I have been upset and crying for 2 days straight. I apologize for being on edge..Hugs to all!:thumbup::cry::hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Yes being moody can definitely be a good sign! I wish that's what I was dealing with right now. Instead I'm dealing with having to run to the restroom every 5 minutes >_< Hopefully that's a good ovulation sign lol.

And I'm sorry about the little girl - things like that are always sad.


----------



## Annie77

asibling4gi04 said:


> jUST A LITTLE moody is all..sorry..maybe thats a good sign?? A little girl got taken and murdered at 5 years old in my hometown yesterday so I have been upset and crying for 2 days straight. I apologize for being on edge..Hugs to all!:thumbup::cry::hugs:

Hi - sorry you felt ignored, this is such a busy thread, especially on the run up to testing month starting. I need to update page 1 but it takes me ages as there can be 5 new pages in just 24hours!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: asibling

Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh

Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!


----------



## babyface15

New_Wife said:


> Hi all - I have 28-35 day cycles so I'll be testing September 8. If AF still doesn't show by the 15th, I'll test again. If I can hold out that long.
> This is our first cycle TTC and we decided to wing it and just have fun. We got lots of BDing in over the weekend and I think I ovulated Sunday or yesterday, not sure. So we will continue with something like EOD until I'm due for AF, just to be sure. I started off feeling very positive, but now I feel like our chances are one in a million, not one in four! I think watching the Great Sperm Race had something to do with it.. lol.
> If we don't catch this month, we will try SMEP next month.

haha I know the Great Sperm Race makes it seem like it's an absolute miracle anyone gets pg. :hugs: What is SMEP?


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: asibling
> 
> Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh
> 
> Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!

You aren't alone. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: asibling
> 
> Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh
> 
> Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!
> 
> You aren't alone. :)Click to expand...

Def not alone girls:thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

babyface15 said:


> New_Wife said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I have 28-35 day cycles so I'll be testing September 8. If AF still doesn't show by the 15th, I'll test again. If I can hold out that long.
> This is our first cycle TTC and we decided to wing it and just have fun. We got lots of BDing in over the weekend and I think I ovulated Sunday or yesterday, not sure. So we will continue with something like EOD until I'm due for AF, just to be sure. I started off feeling very positive, but now I feel like our chances are one in a million, not one in four! I think watching the Great Sperm Race had something to do with it.. lol.
> If we don't catch this month, we will try SMEP next month.
> 
> haha I know the Great Sperm Race makes it seem like it's an absolute miracle anyone gets pg. :hugs: What is SMEP?Click to expand...

Smep is the sperm meets egg plan hun, here's a lil' more info (too much for me to write ha)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.html


----------



## Fezzie

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: asibling
> 
> Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh
> 
> Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!

That's a lovely BBT graph you have there! Good luck testing :) :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: asibling
> 
> Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh
> 
> Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!

FX'd for you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## babyface15

CakeCottage said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New_Wife said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I have 28-35 day cycles so I'll be testing September 8. If AF still doesn't show by the 15th, I'll test again. If I can hold out that long.
> This is our first cycle TTC and we decided to wing it and just have fun. We got lots of BDing in over the weekend and I think I ovulated Sunday or yesterday, not sure. So we will continue with something like EOD until I'm due for AF, just to be sure. I started off feeling very positive, but now I feel like our chances are one in a million, not one in four! I think watching the Great Sperm Race had something to do with it.. lol.
> If we don't catch this month, we will try SMEP next month.
> 
> haha I know the Great Sperm Race makes it seem like it's an absolute miracle anyone gets pg. :hugs: What is SMEP?Click to expand...
> 
> Smep is the sperm meets egg plan hun, here's a lil' more info (too much for me to write ha)
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/528342-sperm-meets-egg-plan-chart-stats-new-2011-a.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks love, I'm all read up! We will definitely give this a try next month if we don't catch one this time around. xxx


----------



## DSemcho

So what kinda CM do you notice you have 2 DPO? I woke up this morning and I had the creamy milky kind.. Not sure if that is usual for after ovulation.


----------



## nzjade

Annie77 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> jUST A LITTLE moody is all..sorry..maybe thats a good sign?? A little girl got taken and murdered at 5 years old in my hometown yesterday so I have been upset and crying for 2 days straight. I apologize for being on edge..Hugs to all!:thumbup::cry::hugs:
> 
> Hi - sorry you felt ignored, this is such a busy thread, especially on the run up to testing month starting. I need to update page 1 but it takes me ages as there can be 5 new pages in just 24hours!Click to expand...

Hey Annie :)

So sorry, I didn't read the very first post on page 1 properly, and silly me put the date I will be testing, not the date AF is due. So, AF is due on 7th September if you are going to update page 1.

Hope you ladies are all feeling good and positive today. I am so bored with the 2WW already. Still have a sore lower back today, but it's probably due to being back at work sitting at my desk all day after being on holiday, rather than a very very early pg symptom :dohh: Anyone else symptom spotting!!?

Sibling, soooo sorry to hear about the little girl from your hometown. I would be absolutely gutted if that had happened in my hometown, I think we all feel a very special bond with where we came from, and to have something like that happen makes you want to lose faith in humanity doesn't it :( :hug:

:flow: :flow: xx


----------



## DSemcho

I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot since I'm only 2DPO - it'd be to early for symptoms... But I am still gassy from when I ovulated.


----------



## nzjade

DSemcho said:


> I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot since I'm only 2DPO - it'd be to early for symptoms... But I am still gassy from when I ovulated.

I know, it's so ridiculous, as if I would have symptoms at 5DPO! My netball game was cancelled tonight so I'm sitting here playing on the internet which makes me think about it more! Maybe I should get a hobby - lol :flow:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm off from work today so I'm trying to distract myself with TV. But it's hard when you have to download everything cause your overseas lol. Question - what kind of CM do you get right after ovulation? Like the first few days.


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all.

Could i be added? Due to test 4th Sept!  
8dpo today and i have been symptom spotting ha! Was getting cramps 5-7dpo now it seems like everything has calmed down! I do have a stinking cold though :-( blurghhh. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## CakeCottage

3DPO and I'm getting impatient already haha!! Why does time go so slow???


----------



## emz1200

Sadly i think you can count me out this month, :witch: has reared her ugly head :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww I'm sorry EMZ! Maybe next cycle!


----------



## charlieworld

Hi all,

I stumbled on this site when trying to find help on how to deal with this seemingly interminable wait. I have never known time pass so SLOW!

I have 2 children (9&7) and husband and I have decided to start again :) 

This is our first month of TTC and I am going MAD! Our last two were on a basis of "When it happens it happens" so I never really watched the clock. 

My AF is due on 4 September. Anyone got any tips of how to kill time? Will try a test this Friday, even though I know the chances are slim, I can't seem to stop obsessing over every little body change (which depressing seem like the build up to AF).

HELP!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Eh it's hard to suggest things because it's always on my mind. I just read about what I can do to increase my chances next cycle if I don't get my :bfp: that specific cycle. And me and my husband go to the gym almost everyday so that also keeps us distracted. Also I work - less hours for the next month - but generally I work 35 - 45 hours a week. There are also video games.


----------



## charlieworld

Thanks DSemcho. 
Exercise is a great idea, might try to get some swimming in. So wet and dreary here today. Makes you want to climb back into bed.:sleep:


----------



## momof1angle

hey ladies,

i wont be able to update myself or check anyones updates for the next 12 days, 2 days ago i got the worst call i could get, i have to fly out of town tomorrow morning and won;t be bac til the 8th. i was gonna test on the 3rd if af hasn't shown her face but atm i dont think i want to know it'll make what just happen very hard, wishing everyone lots of luck and lots of baby dust. i'll forever miss my mom. chat with you all when i get bac to check updates


----------



## Fezzie

emz1200 said:


> Sadly i think you can count me out this month, :witch: has reared her ugly head :cry:

:hugs: EMZ1200


----------



## Fezzie

momof1angle said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i wont be able to update myself or check anyones updates for the next 12 days, 2 days ago i got the worst call i could get, i have to fly out of town tomorrow morning and won;t be bac til the 8th. i was gonna test on the 3rd if af hasn't shown her face but atm i dont think i want to know it'll make what just happen very hard, wishing everyone lots of luck and lots of baby dust. i'll forever miss my mom. chat with you all when i get bac to check updates

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Fezzie

Look at my chart!! It's my first full month of charting, and yippee, I actually ovulate. So scratch that off the list of possible reasons why we're not preggors yet. 

To the previous poster lamenting about no one responding to their posts...it's true, its whimsicle which posts get attention and which ones don't. I ended up deleting a previous post b/c I felt so silly after no one mentioned it. Ah, hormones! Gotta love em.

Anyways, even if no one responds, its OK because I think my chart looks amazing and I am pumped!


----------



## asibling4gi04

how is everyone doing today? any signs or symptoms? Do share your dpo and symptoms please! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

emz1200 said:


> Sadly i think you can count me out this month, :witch: has reared her ugly head :cry:

Sorry girl, stay positive and relax...try some yoga, meditation or a bath with a glass of wine...it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

momof1angle said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i wont be able to update myself or check anyones updates for the next 12 days, 2 days ago i got the worst call i could get, i have to fly out of town tomorrow morning and won;t be bac til the 8th. i was gonna test on the 3rd if af hasn't shown her face but atm i dont think i want to know it'll make what just happen very hard, wishing everyone lots of luck and lots of baby dust. i'll forever miss my mom. chat with you all when i get bac to check updates

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry for your loss luv...stay strong. Deepest condolences.


----------



## AwesomePossum

Sept 13 for me! :) Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## babyface15

charlieworld said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I stumbled on this site when trying to find help on how to deal with this seemingly interminable wait. I have never known time pass so SLOW!
> 
> I have 2 children (9&7) and husband and I have decided to start again :)
> 
> This is our first month of TTC and I am going MAD! Our last two were on a basis of "When it happens it happens" so I never really watched the clock.
> 
> My AF is due on 4 September. Anyone got any tips of how to kill time? Will try a test this Friday, even though I know the chances are slim, I can't seem to stop obsessing over every little body change (which depressing seem like the build up to AF).
> 
> HELP!!!!!

Uhhh,I feel the same way. time had never moved so slowly for me, it's insane. Good luck love


----------



## babyface15

DSemcho said:


> Eh it's hard to suggest things because it's always on my mind. I just read about what I can do to increase my chances next cycle if I don't get my :bfp: that specific cycle. And me and my husband go to the gym almost everyday so that also keeps us distracted. Also I work - less hours for the next month - but generally I work 35 - 45 hours a week. There are also video games.


hmm never tried video games :haha: i'm finding myself so distracted at work, I'm afraid I won't be able to preform as well if I can't clear my head. I haven't been to the gym in the past two Weeks and am going back today. hopefully that will help. xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

Lookin' good Fezzie) 
What did your other cvharts look like?


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Lookin' good Fezzie)
> What did your other cvharts look like?

Thanks :) This was my first month of charting (last month I had to throw out because I was so inconsistent). I think that the crosshairs should be moved forward by a day though, as its telling me I ovulated on the same day as I had my surge which doesn't seem likely. What do you think?


----------



## lorojovanos

It's hard to tell because you didn't opk the day previous and after your positive. As well, you didn't temp the day after your surge. So I guess it is possible to be a day ahead, but one day wont do much. 
Keep up being consistent, being able to see what your temps do each day, is a good feeling, and very empowering...:)


----------



## babyface15

momof1angel I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

asibling - no symptoms whatsoever here! But I'm only 3dpo. Not counting on much this month as it was our first and we only bd without pull out once before I had to leave for work. It's kind of driving me crazy to think that the TWW is followed by another One to TWW to O - at least after af leaves we get to have some fun !!


----------



## echo

momof1angle said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i wont be able to update myself or check anyones updates for the next 12 days, 2 days ago i got the worst call i could get, i have to fly out of town tomorrow morning and won;t be bac til the 8th. i was gonna test on the 3rd if af hasn't shown her face but atm i dont think i want to know it'll make what just happen very hard, wishing everyone lots of luck and lots of baby dust. i'll forever miss my mom. chat with you all when i get bac to check updates

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## echo

Fezzie, nice chart!

AFM:
7dpo.....nothing much, actually. My breasts a getting a little sore. Temp was real high today. 1st temp I took was 98.15, 2nd was 98.65! For me, that's high!


----------



## DSemcho

Mom I'm sorry for your loss! I hope you will be okay during this hard time.

Symptoms? I'm noticing a little back cramping, abdomen cramping. I'm not expecting a lot of stuff since I'm only 2DPO


----------



## asibling4gi04

Babyface, it only takes one time..lol I have everything crossed for you! 

Echo, sounding very promising! I am holding on to big hope for you!

afm: 5-6dpo (unsure of which)
IRRITABLE! - Yesterday I drove over neighbor's lawn to get into my driveway because a family friend was parked at the end of my driveway and there was no place to park on the street so I had to go around her car to park in my own driveway...OH saw me doing this and peaked her head out the window and said "yep. youre pregnant" lol because she knows I would normally never do anything like that!
Crying alot,
bbs somewhat sore
having vivid dreams
feeling "moist" down there which I normally never do
and wanting chefboyardee raviolis which I NEVER eat! 

I took a FRER AND COMPLETELY BFN but I know its only 5-6 dpo...thanks for reading!


----------



## DSemcho

Wait about 3 - 5 more days and then take another FRER. I've got at least a week before I take my first dip stick. I've written out in my planner I'm only gonna take 3 HPTs.


----------



## asibling4gi04

DESMCHO, Sounds like a good plan! 3hpts!! What kind?? You have will power!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

I have the Wondfo Dipsticks :)

And yes three! 9DPO, 11DPO and 13DPO. But I might take one the day AF is due, and then if I'm late then I'll take 1 more.


----------



## asibling4gi04

fxd hun and here to see the outcome! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: emz

Great looking chart fezzie :thumbup:


----------



## charlieworld

Babyface15. Thanks for responding. So good to hear I'm not alone with this torture.

Guess I'm lucky with a 25-26 day cycle.
Currently on day 19, which I guess is around 7dpo, but only had IUD (Copper only) removed on day 6 so heaven knows if that will affect it at all..... Think I might start charting. Does it really help?


----------



## DSemcho

I've heard you can get pregnant as soon as the IUD is out. My cycles are 32 days which is just excruciating.


----------



## CakeCottage

Ive said it before and I'm going to say it again... TWW is evilllll!!!!
Soooo 3DPO and I keep going dizzy when I stand up, I've also had EWCM for some weird reason... Make what you will of that :shrug: I dunno ha!


----------



## Babywhisperer

CakeCottage said:


> Ive said it before and I'm going to say it again... TWW is evilllll!!!!
> Soooo 3DPO and I keep going dizzy when I stand up, I've also had EWCM for some weird reason... Make what you will of that :shrug: I dunno ha!

I think I'm 2-3dpo, got a darker line on my opk on Sat. No symptoms, finally stopped my ovu cramping today. I wouldn't think I would feel anything before implantation.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping my cramps are a good sign. I usually stop cramping the day after O and I'm still cramping at 2DPO.


----------



## minuet

Still waiting to O over here. :coffee:

I think my temps looked promising the last couple days, so today's temp I was hoping to go high. But wouldn't you know it, I woke up 2 hours before reg temp time and had to temp then, so it's probably lower than it should be. 
Why do I always get woken up early on the days the temps are most important? :wacko: Does this happen to anyone else? Lol


----------



## luna_19

Minuet that happened to me the day after o this cycle, so frustrating! Sometimes I use a bbt corrector just to make myself feel better then change it to the real temp a few days later :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so I'm 4 dpo here, already going nuts just like most of us on here... 
I had a wee bit of EWCM, one time when I went to the bathroom, thats all. I bought one ovulation test at the $store, and the test line is hardly at all visable, just as i thought. I'm a bit more relaxed:) I also bought some preg tests there, I know its way too early to test but I need to pee on something during the TWW. OBV, there was nothing but I figure this will satisfy my urges. I have 3 FRER's and I won't be buying any more. I'll use one on Saturday morning, as I'm the photographer at a wedding with 700 people, open bar and I'm off the clock at 8pm! It'll only be 7dpo, but you never know!
Super sore boobs, but I think I get that all the time after ovulation so not making that into too much...


----------



## gnome86

Hey is this still the thread that Annie took over for MrsMM? 
how is everyone and where is Liz? 
x


----------



## babyface15

charlieworld said:


> Babyface15. Thanks for responding. So good to hear I'm not alone with this torture.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky with a 25-26 day cycle.
> Currently on day 19, which I guess is around 7dpo, but only had IUD (Copper only) removed on day 6 so heaven knows if that will affect it at all..... Think I might start charting. Does it really help?

oohh 7dpo youre getting there! time has been moving so so so slow! I don't even understand!! I'm not sure about the iud, but if outs not hormonal that will probably help. I don't chart either but will probably start next month if I don't fall pg


----------



## luna_19

Loro you're even a crazier early tester than me! ;) did you get the dollarama tests? I used a few last month and got some really convincing evap lines on them.

Gnome yes it's the continuation of mrsmm's threads, haven't seen Liz since the August thread though

8 dpo for me :coffee:


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz has her own thread... I think shes like 8 dpo or something. 
I'm a crazy early tester, I just cant resist urges. They are the dollarama ones, I had a serious convincing evap line last cycle as well. Hence why I bought ten. And have my 3 FRER's as backup. So say if I get an evap line tomorrow for instance, I'll continue to use those on Friday also and then use my FRER on Saturday just cause its more reliable and the chance of me having a few drinks, is possible. 
I've learned from past cycles that if a line is a line, itll get darker over time. An evap will not. So I dont waste $20 every two days on FRER's....anymore:)


----------



## luna_19

Definitely better than wasting tons of money on the expensive ones! I stocked up on tests online...i should be good for a while :haha:


----------



## ElleT613

I used one of my FRER's today at 10dpo and it was negative. I'm mad at myself for testing and wasting one! I couldn't resist. I need to order some cheap ones online. No sign of AF yet but I'm going crazy... guess I will test in a few days if AF is still a no show?


----------



## AwesomePossum

Fezzie said:


> Look at my chart!! It's my first full month of charting, and yippee, I actually ovulate. So scratch that off the list of possible reasons why we're not preggors yet.
> 
> To the previous poster lamenting about no one responding to their posts...it's true, its whimsicle which posts get attention and which ones don't. I ended up deleting a previous post b/c I felt so silly after no one mentioned it. Ah, hormones! Gotta love em.
> 
> Anyways, even if no one responds, its OK because I think my chart looks amazing and I am pumped!

Ha, I've done the same thing ;) and yes, your chart looks great!!


----------



## Lovemypooch

So I tested positive on cycle day 12 and 13 BD with O/H on cycle day 12 and every other day before thatand now the big 2WW! AF should arrive 11 september but I have everything crossed she doesn't!

really hope we have done enough :) x


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lovemypooch said:


> So I tested positive on cycle day 12 and 13 BD with O/H on cycle day 12 and every other day before thatand now the big 2WW! AF should arrive 11 september but I have everything crossed she doesn't!
> 
> really hope we have done enough :) x

You and I al almost exactly the same! I tested positive cd 11 and then early on cd 12. We bd on cd 11 twice, 12 once, and cd 13 once...then not again b/c I was cramping a lot on cd 14. AF is due on the 12th if I am a 28dc again like last month. FX'd for you and the rest of us! :dust:


----------



## minuet

ElleT613 said:


> I used one of my FRER's today at 10dpo and it was negative. I'm mad at myself for testing and wasting one! I couldn't resist. I need to order some cheap ones online. No sign of AF yet but I'm going crazy... guess I will test in a few days if AF is still a no show?

you definitely need some cheap tests so you can test without remorse. :) dollar store tests are pretty good, I have used them before.


----------



## lilyV

please put me down for Sept 16th. ty! If you wanna be buddies, please msg me


----------



## Lilysmom27

Hi all. I'm jumping on board! I am 6 DPO. I believe AF is due September 6th or 7th. Do you all start testing at 12 DPO? I guess that would put me at next Tuesday! Is that too early to test? I'm ready to know now, haha! I've been having a lot of the symptoms: nausea, headaches, fatigue and sore boobs. It's different than it's been in previous months though, so I'm hopeful that is a good sign!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Hey Annie! I just checked the summary list & didn't see myself...I think I was missed. I am due for AF on 9/5. Thanks!
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Lilysmom: 12 dpo isn't too early generally speaking. Each test will tell you what the false negative rate is for so many days before AF. Generally @ 12 dpo, assuming a 28 day cycle, about 10-20% will be false negatives so don't worry if it is not positive that early. With my 1st, I tested Bfp @ 9 dpo. Good luck! Hope this helps!!

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## nzjade

DSemcho said:


> I'm off from work today so I'm trying to distract myself with TV. But it's hard when you have to download everything cause your overseas lol. Question - what kind of CM do you get right after ovulation? Like the first few days.

Good afternoon ladies (or morning/evening/night whatever time it is where you are),

DSemcho - As soon as I O I sort of stop paying attention to CM for a few days so I can't remember exactly, but I think right after O it's sort of milky white, not chunky, if that makes sense? And then turns white and chunky before AF.

:coffee: 6 days til testing!! 

Symptom spotting today @ 6dpo - cramps and still sore lower back. Also felt v emotional and started crying during a presentation I was at (only a few tears, not howling in front of everyone or anything!), someone had showed a video of a car crash - but I work in road safety and see this stuff all the time!


----------



## DSemcho

Still getting lower back crampies, bbs are only very slightly tender... I think AF is gonna hit - I am only 3DPO but still. Also if I don't get pregnant this cycle or next cycle we are taking a break for 3 or 4 months. Since my hubby will be going back stateside for a couple of months in the summer for training.


----------



## emz1200

Thank you ladies for the :hugs: FX for all of you & heres to another month x


----------



## New_Wife

My temp has been high for three days now. I just started temping on what appears to have been my O day so no coverline but a had a .7 rise. It's strange how regular my temps are - 96.1 O day; 96.8, 96.84, 97.0 since then. I had expected more variation! So looks like I'm 3 DPO :)


----------



## kezie

im 1dpo and af due on 12th sept i dont know temps etc as only just ttc so keeping fingers crossed the witch stays away! good luck to all! x


----------



## MrsGards

Hi Ladies!! 
AF has slapped me in the face this morning (not literally) lol but i guess that makes me a late September tester!
FX for everyone for September! x


----------



## charlieworld

ElleT613 said:


> I used one of my FRER's today at 10dpo and it was negative. I'm mad at myself for testing and wasting one! I couldn't resist. I need to order some cheap ones online. No sign of AF yet but I'm going crazy... guess I will test in a few days if AF is still a no show?

Grr, with you there. Have wasted 2 tests so far this month. PFN this morning. Am not going to buy any more until next test day, otherwise they just call to me from the drawer every time I pee. :) Maybe I will try again on Sunday, or maybe Saturday, or maybe tomorrow......

Must stop projecting pregnancy symptoms onto myself......but I do have a pain similar to round ligament pain. There I go again! :dohh:


----------



## charlieworld

DSemcho - As soon as I O I sort of stop paying attention to CM for a few days so I can't remember exactly, but I think right after O it's sort of milky white, not chunky, if that makes sense? And then turns white and chunky before AF.

:coffee: 6 days til testing!! 

Symptom spotting today @ 6dpo - cramps and still sore lower back. Also felt v emotional and started crying during a presentation I was at (only a few tears, not howling in front of everyone or anything!), someone had showed a video of a car crash - but I work in road safety and see this stuff all the time![/QUOTE]


With you Dsemcho. My other half is off to Houston next week for 2 weeks+ which will put September trying out, unless I am extremely lucky.... Guess he'll be glad of the break :wacko:


----------



## tinychellie

I ovulated today!!! So AF due 13th September. Still trying for baby number one but miscarried end of May. So devestated so really keeping my fingers crossed for this time. This two week wait is going to be a killer!! Think i timed sex really well this months, fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone! xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck TINY

I'm starting to feel like I may not have ovulated. With that serious amount of EWCM yesterday, which I still didnt put in my FF chart, and then my temp drop this morning. For supposedly being 5dpo, I've not seen much of a temp rise... :(
But I was so sure with my 3 or 4 days of EWCM last week, I've never had that...


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Good luck TINY
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I may not have ovulated. With that serious amount of EWCM yesterday, which I still didnt put in my FF chart, and then my temp drop this morning. For supposedly being 5dpo, I've not seen much of a temp rise... :(
> But I was so sure with my 3 or 4 days of EWCM last week, I've never had that...

Are you using opks?


----------



## lorojovanos

I stopped, because I have PCOS, I normally have a few super close to positives throughout a cycle. However, yesterday I bought one, and the test line was hardly even visable at all, so def negative.


----------



## luna_19

MrsGards said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> AF has slapped me in the face this morning (not literally) lol but i guess that makes me a late September tester!
> FX for everyone for September! x

:hugs:

9 dpo and bfn for me


----------



## echo

Luna, your chart still looks great, my fingers are crossed for you!

Loro, I don't want to sound negative, but your temps aren't really convincing me that you ovulated either. But, just so you know, I got an unusually large patch of ewcm at 2 dpo (secondary estrogen surge). Have you tried changing the settings on FF to see if it gives you a different perspective on your chart?


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Luna, your chart still looks great, my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> Loro, I don't want to sound negative, but your temps aren't really convincing me that you ovulated either. But, just so you know, I got an unusually large patch of ewcm at 2 dpo (secondary estrogen surge). Have you tried changing the settings on FF to see if it gives you a different perspective on your chart?

I will fart around with the settings and see what happens. Are you thinking I should put in my chart as yesterday's cm EWCM? 
You're not being negative, I need some perspecrtive:thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

K so I messed around with my chart, I put it EWCM for yesterday, and got dotted CH's on Research and advanced, no detection on FAM. O day as cd72, 5 dpo today. 
I leave it as it is, no EWCM yesterday, solid CH's on research and advanced, no detection on FAM, same ovulation day...


----------



## Cairn

I broke and tested early and got my BDP at 9 dpo yesterday (Wed) afternoon. It really should have been negative because I'd had a negative beta on Monday morning. Hoping third time's the charm!

FX for everyone this month.


----------



## echo

Congrats Cairn!

Sometimes its drastically different, at least for me, Loro. Last cycle the 3 different settings gave me 3 different o dates! Advanced turned out to be right (according to LP). This cycle, when I put in FAM it gives me dotted lines in same place as the solid in Advanced. If I do research it gives me dotted lines at cd25, making me 23dpo! And tells me I'm possible triphasic. So I'm leaving it on advanced. Countdown to Pregnancy has my O date at the day after FF for some reason that is beyond me.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hmmmmm, I dont know then. I guess temps over the next couple days will tell...


----------



## lorojovanos

CAIRN- Congratulations hon:)

I was just doing the dishes and I got this horrible pain, really low on my left side, and its shooting right across to my left side. It has been about 10 minutes. I'm starting to wonder if I'm possibly ovulating now...


----------



## luna_19

Congrats cairn!


----------



## gnome86

Sincere congrats on the BFP !!! xxxx :happydance:

i kinda feel out of place now i'm back on B&B, feel like i am in the minority on TWW which is fine but when i posted on a LTTC thread i got told 2 n haf years ent that long?! i mean seriously it is often said to people who ttc under a year coz medically is true even though doesnt make it any better but i am now classed as infertile i think so what the fudge is the deal lol -anyone, any advice?! :haha: xx


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm with ya Gnome. I'm right on 2.5 years and one day! I posted on the LTTC and didnt enjoy it much. I found I didnt get the support. The ladies here, on the TWW, whcih Ive been here for like 4 or 5 months, are wonderful. 
No judgement, great listeners, great help!


----------



## gnome86

i felt like i should move but having tried it, i couldnt agree more, I am gonna stick with you ladies now that i got the internet back if that ok, this always was best thread! x


----------



## Babywhisperer

Cairn said:


> I broke and tested early and got my BDP at 9 dpo yesterday (Wed) afternoon. It really should have been negative because I'd had a negative beta on Monday morning. Hoping third time's the charm!
> 
> FX for everyone this month.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats! Hope it's a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## lilyV

Cairn - Congrats! have you had any symptoms?

gl to all the ladies here trying!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> CAIRN- Congratulations hon:)
> 
> I was just doing the dishes and I got this horrible pain, really low on my left side, and its shooting right across to my left side. It has been about 10 minutes. I'm starting to wonder if I'm possibly ovulating now...

Girls, I just got that pain again...:shrug:


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Loro...did it ever completely go away? Does it worsen when you release pressure? Could be a number of things from normal o to ovarian cyst to something non-gyn at all like appendix or even a gas pain. Sorry...but there are a number of possible explanations. Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

It did go away for a while, yes. It's def not a cyst, I have had cysts before, I've had them burst, and have had them removed. That is not it. Doesn't feel like gas pain, and I dont have an appendix:)


----------



## Fezzie

Gnome- I left the secondary infertility boards for the same reason. Welcome, friend :)

Loro- do the deed!! Could be ovulation.

I am 8 dpo and have started cramping which history tells me is my period coming (starts as spotting for a few days). I dread going to the bathroom now in case AF shows :( thinking I might just have a luteal defect.


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Gnome- I left the secondary infertility boards for the same reason. Welcome, friend :)
> 
> Loro- do the deed!! Could be ovulation.
> 
> I am 8 dpo and have started cramping which history tells me is my period coming (starts as spotting for a few days). I dread going to the bathroom now in case AF shows :( thinking I might just have a luteal defect.

You didnt take your temps this am? I hope it's not AF coming, I really do:flower:
I won't be doing the deed tonight, my hubby golfed this aft and is at his buddies now, picking teams for hockey this season. It's almost 930 pm, my time, and I dont expect him home for a few more hours. But we will see. I may just attack him cause more and more I look at my chart, I think I'm ovulating now. Good thing I got it on last ngiht:thumbup:
Looking at my chart, do you think I could be as well? Tomorrows temp will tell a lot!


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie, are you taking B6? I hear thats a good thing to take with a LPD:)


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> Gnome- I left the secondary infertility boards for the same reason. Welcome, friend :)
> 
> Loro- do the deed!! Could be ovulation.
> 
> I am 8 dpo and have started cramping which history tells me is my period coming (starts as spotting for a few days). I dread going to the bathroom now in case AF shows :( thinking I might just have a luteal defect.
> 
> You didnt take your temps this am? I hope it's not AF coming, I really do:flower:
> I won't be doing the deed tonight, my hubby golfed this aft and is at his buddies now, picking teams for hockey this season. It's almost 930 pm, my time, and I dont expect him home for a few more hours. But we will see. I may just attack him cause more and more I look at my chart, I think I'm ovulating now. Good thing I got it on last ngiht:thumbup:
> Looking at my chart, do you think I could be as well? Tomorrows temp will tell a lot!Click to expand...

Loro- I tried looking at your chart but I am a novice chart reader. However, it's hard to ignore your ovaries if they're screaming at you! I hope your hubby is semi conscious upon his return!

I am away and forgot my thermometer. Sigh. What was supposed to be a simple specialist visit for my son has turned into him being admitted this Monday for a scope Tuesday AND DH is halfway round the world, so PMS would be incredibly bad timing. I don't want to be one of those emotional, hysterical moms. My poor little boy :(


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Fezzie, are you taking B6? I hear thats a good thing to take with a LPD:)

I didn't know that but I will definitely try, thanks :)


----------



## lorojovanos

They appear to be screaming at me! I hope hes semi conscience as well, however last night, he was in a miserable mood, i mean, terrible. I didnt even want to be around him, but I pulled him into bed. Not the most enjoyable for me, but today is 2 years and 6 months of trying, I'm not going to miss a potential opportunity. So, it may be a bit extra work, and not ideal considering a lot of beers will have been consumed I assume, I'll do my best:)
I am so sorry about your son. Although I have no idea whats going on, rest assured, there are people who have you in their thoughts. I'm sure your husband would do anything to be with you guys. 
Last year, my husband was away for work, and my son who was 3, had a seizure. He'd never had one before, and he continued to have them all night, they had to sedate him to have an EEG and MRI. I was completely alone. It is terrifying but stress and worry can wreek havoc on your body, especially TTC so keep that in mind. 
I will keep you guys in my prayers:)


----------



## Fezzie

Thanks for your kind words, it means a lot to me. I hope your son hasn't had any seizures since- husbands always seem to be gone at the wrong times. I know my son will be OK, I just need to be strong for him. 

Yes, sex often seems so clinical lately and by that I mean we're often not in the mood but know its the ideal time. Of course there have been times when a bad mood cancels the whole thing-it can be disappointing, disheartening and frustrating. And for you to be trying for so long, well I send :dust::dust::dust: your way. It is your time for a sticky bean!


----------



## echo

Just wanted to pipe in that I also didn't feel right in the LTTC boards. I felt ignored, actually. And I didn't relate, as much, as sooo much of it is related to treatments and I am still all natural (even after 3 1/2 years...). TWW threads are always friendly. :)


----------



## Lilysmom27

So this morning I went to take my prenatal vitamin, and just drinking the water gave me terrible heartburn!! I was shocked... didn't know that could happen from water. Then I had heartburn and I felt super nauseous most of the day. I've also noticed today that I've had mood swings, or have just been a little more irritable than usual. I could just be tired. I've felt exhausted all week. I don't want to symptom spot, but it seems like a good sign. I also had a single point just above my belly button where I kept feeling pressure tonight around dinner time. Not sure what that was about... Anybody else experienced anything like that?


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Good luck TINY
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I may not have ovulated. With that serious amount of EWCM yesterday, which I still didnt put in my FF chart, and then my temp drop this morning. For supposedly being 5dpo, I've not seen much of a temp rise... :(
> But I was so sure with my 3 or 4 days of EWCM last week, I've never had that...

I don't know, but your chart does should a definite rise. I guess you could always BD just in case, if that would make you feel better. :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My chart is all messed up! I haven't been able to chart because of The dange Hurricane. So I guess sex every other day until test date. Man if it's not one thing it's another. Good grief!


----------



## minuet

tinychellie said:


> I ovulated today!!! So AF due 13th September. Still trying for baby number one but miscarried end of May. So devestated so really keeping my fingers crossed for this time. This two week wait is going to be a killer!! Think i timed sex really well this months, fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone! xx

Sorry you miscarried. :( Hope this is your month!


----------



## minuet

gnome86 said:


> Sincere congrats on the BFP !!! xxxx :happydance:
> 
> i kinda feel out of place now i'm back on B&B, feel like i am in the minority on TWW which is fine but when i posted on a LTTC thread i got told 2 n haf years ent that long?! i mean seriously it is often said to people who ttc under a year coz medically is true even though doesnt make it any better but i am now classed as infertile i think so what the fudge is the deal lol -anyone, any advice?! :haha: xx

I definitely think 2.5 yrs is LTTC! 

Myself, we're 2 yrs 7 months married and NTNP, now actively TTC, and think that I'm classed infertile also. 

We're all in this together!:hugs:


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> Gnome- I left the secondary infertility boards for the same reason. Welcome, friend :)
> 
> Loro- do the deed!! Could be ovulation.
> 
> I am 8 dpo and have started cramping which history tells me is my period coming (starts as spotting for a few days). I dread going to the bathroom now in case AF shows :( thinking I might just have a luteal defect.
> 
> You didnt take your temps this am? I hope it's not AF coming, I really do:flower:
> I won't be doing the deed tonight, my hubby golfed this aft and is at his buddies now, picking teams for hockey this season. It's almost 930 pm, my time, and I dont expect him home for a few more hours. But we will see. I may just attack him cause more and more I look at my chart, I think I'm ovulating now. Good thing I got it on last ngiht:thumbup:
> Looking at my chart, do you think I could be as well? Tomorrows temp will tell a lot!Click to expand...
> 
> Loro- I tried looking at your chart but I am a novice chart reader. However, it's hard to ignore your ovaries if they're screaming at you! I hope your hubby is semi conscious upon his return!
> 
> I am away and forgot my thermometer. Sigh. What was supposed to be a simple specialist visit for my son has turned into him being admitted this Monday for a scope Tuesday AND DH is halfway round the world, so PMS would be incredibly bad timing. I don't want to be one of those emotional, hysterical moms. My poor little boy :(Click to expand...


:hugs: So sorry dear. I hope things go smothly on Tuesday. Hang on, the rough patch will get better. I just went through my husband having surgery for cancer alone, and it was tough. but we made it! 
you will too I promise. :flower:


----------



## minuet

Lilysmom27 said:


> So this morning I went to take my prenatal vitamin, and just drinking the water gave me terrible heartburn!! I was shocked... didn't know that could happen from water. Then I had heartburn and I felt super nauseous most of the day. I've also noticed today that I've had mood swings, or have just been a little more irritable than usual. I could just be tired. I've felt exhausted all week. I don't want to symptom spot, but it seems like a good sign. I also had a single point just above my belly button where I kept feeling pressure tonight around dinner time. Not sure what that was about... Anybody else experienced anything like that?

 Hope those are good signs for you!


----------



## DSemcho

What does LTTC mean? I've not come across that term before. And I'm sorry all you ladies have to wait so long for a little one, or for an additional little one!

My temp for the past 2 days has been slightly elevated from what it was right after AF. After AF I was at 96.1 or 95.6 and now I'm temping at 96.9 and 97.0 so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also I'm still getting cramps at 4DPO and last night I got a muscle like cramp that went from my belly button down to my pubic area so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## jessandaj

DSemcho said:


> What does LTTC mean? I've not come across that term before. And I'm sorry all you ladies have to wait so long for a little one, or for an additional little one!
> 
> My temp for the past 2 days has been slightly elevated from what it was right after AF. After AF I was at 96.1 or 95.6 and now I'm temping at 96.9 and 97.0 so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also I'm still getting cramps at 4DPO and last night I got a muscle like cramp that went from my belly button down to my pubic area so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

long term trying to concieve :) i think ppl start calling it that at the year mark


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: moomette
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone is completely convinced they succeeded on their first try, I know I was

That's for sure and then as time goes by and you've been ttc for a while, you don't have any symptoms whatsoever :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: asibling
> 
> Wow so many ttc newbies here now, I guess I'm an old pro...sigh
> 
> Anyways starting my early testing in 2 days, hope it's finally my turn!

Annie, you and i have become the veterans here lol


----------



## DSemcho

I wouldn't say I'm a newbie. Me and my ex were ttc for 2 1/2 years with no success. Me and my new hubby just started NTNP so I already have no expectations for it to work the first few cycles.


----------



## Sholi

jessandaj said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> What does LTTC mean? I've not come across that term before. And I'm sorry all you ladies have to wait so long for a little one, or for an additional little one!
> 
> My temp for the past 2 days has been slightly elevated from what it was right after AF. After AF I was at 96.1 or 95.6 and now I'm temping at 96.9 and 97.0 so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also I'm still getting cramps at 4DPO and last night I got a muscle like cramp that went from my belly button down to my pubic area so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> long term trying to concieve :) i think ppl start calling it that at the year markClick to expand...

Then i guess i will be LTTC as from mid september sigh :cry:


----------



## Sholi

DSemcho said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a newbie. Me and my ex were ttc for 2 1/2 years with no success. Me and my new hubby just started NTNP so I already have no expectations for it to work the first few cycles.

Be positive, my friend just had a babya girl and she was ntnp. :hug:


----------



## Sholi

8dpo at the campsite and have the sorest nipples, but could be side effects from progesterone. I don't think we timed our bd'ing well this month, but at least we have the fertility doctor on the 19th sept.


----------



## DSemcho

Aww sholi! :( No tears!

And I am positive but also realistic. And I can't help but symptom spot. My BBS just started getting slightly tender today.


----------



## echo

Morning ladies! Don't worry, we will all get our BFP's!

My breasts are (finally) starting to get a little sore, but I talked myself out of testing this am. I only have 1 dollar store and 1 First Response and I didn't want to waste one at 9dpo (or feel crushed). Feeling a little more out today, but hoping that is just from habit...


----------



## gnome86

i didnt mean to cause panic re long term trying to conceive! and it is normal to take a year and longer. I didnt class myself as that until 2 years xx


----------



## New_Wife

4 DPO today, I think. My temps have been so consistent since O (96.1 O -> 96.8 -> 96.84 -> 97 ->97). I'm crampy, think it's from too much baby dancing :lol:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

mm.. my temp has gone up from 96.8 to 97.3 thats good right?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

It took me 4 years to get pregnant with Ava. That's why we are starting now she is 14 1/2 months old. Oh and we did the old fashion way... no temps no opk nothing. So I am new on the charting and all. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## echo

gnome86 said:


> i didnt mean to cause panic re long term trying to conceive! and it is normal to take a year and longer. I didnt class myself as that until 2 years xx

No worries gnome. :) 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## lorojovanos

Look at how messed up this is:wacko: Picture is taken after 10 minutes. It is either a crazy faint positive and I am actually 6 dpo, or it's the antibody strip... I dont know, thought I'd share though...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7283.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## echo

I don't see any color, just the shape of the faint line. Watch out for those cheap dipsticks, they often have evaps. That said, I hope it turns into your BFP!


----------



## Banyblues

Hi ladies... Was just hoping to join your group. This is my 3rd month ttc. I have a 13 yr old and a 10 yr old. I know my chances are less now that I'm over 35 but I'm hopeful. I think I'm due to O sept 5th. Started the baby dancing now and will continue every other day until the 7 th to be sure. Lasts months cycle was short and the cycle before af came twice.... At least I think it was af :(.... But I hope sept we all get our bfps!!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## lorojovanos

I was thinking the same but wanted to post anyways. 
I'm going to test tomorrow with an FRER but I didn't want to waste one since my "O" date is still questionable, to me...


----------



## DSemcho

Meh my husband just told me there's no chance I'm pregnant because "It's us!". And when I said well we had sex the day I ovulated he said, "Well why didn't you stop me!!" :( 

I hope he's just kidding.


----------



## Mexx

lorojovanos said:


> I was thinking the same but wanted to post anyways.
> I'm going to test tomorrow with an FRER but I didn't want to waste one since my "O" date is still questionable, to me...

good luck for tomorrow. Hope it turns into your BFP!! xxxx


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> Meh my husband just told me there's no chance I'm pregnant because "It's us!". And when I said well we had sex the day I ovulated he said, "Well why didn't you stop me!!" :(
> 
> I hope he's just kidding.

I'm so sorry:hugs:
What the hell was that supposed to mean?


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Meh my husband just told me there's no chance I'm pregnant because "It's us!". And when I said well we had sex the day I ovulated he said, "Well why didn't you stop me!!" :(
> 
> I hope he's just kidding.

:hugs: I think sometimes they just get scared at the possibility. 

My OH said we were trying to conceive, and just yesterday said he wanted to ' get me pregnant' :haha: ; but that didn't stop him from questioning me the other day when I said we needed to BD because of fertile fluid. 

Honestly, I want a baby so badly but sometimes get scared thinking about all that means - labor, will the baby be healthy, taking care of a newborn etc.

I think guys can feel the same way too, just a little panicky at times even though they really want that little :baby: .


----------



## Tammy012

Pretty sure I am already out this month. Went to the GYN to get a yearly pap and he has some concerns and has me running around doing all these tests and ultrasounds! I didn't even tell him we were trying to conceive... little startling but at least I will finally know if there is actually something wrong with me. 

I think I am out mainly because the stress and not having as many opportunities to BD as much as I would like and such. But who knows!


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Meh my husband just told me there's no chance I'm pregnant because "It's us!". And when I said well we had sex the day I ovulated he said, "Well why didn't you stop me!!" :(
> 
> I hope he's just kidding.
> 
> :hugs: I think sometimes they just get scared at the possibility.
> 
> My OH said we were trying to conceive, and just yesterday said he wanted to ' get me pregnant' :haha: ; but that didn't stop him from questioning me the other day when I said we needed to BD because of fertile fluid.
> 
> Honestly, I want a baby so badly but sometimes get scared thinking about all that means - labor, will the baby be healthy, taking care of a newborn etc.
> 
> I think guys can feel the same way too, just a little panicky at times even though they really want that little :baby: .Click to expand...

I agree with you. I want to have a baby (or 2) so badly, but at the same time it is scary to think about having this tiny person to keep safe and raise. Not to mention the whole birth thing :haha:. 

My DH is totally on board, but wasn't always. I think since he is now over 35 he is also feeling some sort of ticking clock, so to speak. He reminds me take my temp, asks me if its 'time', and if I have any PMS symptoms he puts his hand on my belly and says 'is it the baby?' (how I wish that were true).


----------



## lorojovanos

Apparently, these tests are no good:shrug:
I took another one, and I took the picture after 2 minutes, you can clearly tell the top one from this am is dry, and the bottom one is still wet, and yet there is still a line...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7310.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## luna_19

Those tests got my hopes up so much last cycle and they were all evaps :(

Another bfn for me today at 10 dpi but ff says my chart is now triphasic! Will test again tomorrow :)


----------



## nzjade

DSemcho said:


> Meh my husband just told me there's no chance I'm pregnant because "It's us!". And when I said well we had sex the day I ovulated he said, "Well why didn't you stop me!!" :(
> 
> I hope he's just kidding.

Aww DSemcho, that's a mean thing for him to say, even if he is 'joking'. Tell him to stop being insensitive!!

Congrats Cairn!!

Well it is the first day of Spring here in New Zealand - one of my favourite days of the year :flow: :flow:

No symptoms for me today at 8dpo, no sore bbs, no cramping, no nothing - nada, zilch!!!!! :coffee:


----------



## gnome86

With reference to the Jekyll and Hyde attitude of the men in our lives lol, my fella goes mad at me when i get scientific e.g talk about ovulating and all the rest to the point that at one point i thought he didnt want this as much as me -i realised that is not the case when, a few months ago, i had a (dreaded blue dye) faint BFP and he had came home with an expensive test and a bottle of bubbly in the car all excited :) Think when the sex gets clinical, causes the most issue? lol. now i just dont mention OV to him and our sex life is back on track not just "for baby" u know? :haha:


----------



## bibicakes

hey everyone, is it too late to join in on this forum?

ttc my first, opk said i o'd on the 28, and u/s confirms it. i don't know when i should test, my af is never regular due to pcos. i have an appointment with gyn on sept 14. first day of my last af was 8/16.

baby dust to all!!


----------



## gnome86

bibicakes said:


> hey everyone, is it too late to join in on this forum?
> 
> ttc my first, opk said i o'd on the 28, and u/s confirms it. i don't know when i should test, my af is never regular due to pcos. i have an appointment with gyn on sept 14. first day of my last af was 8/16.
> 
> baby dust to all!!

Good luck when you do test! i dont have a clue when to suggest, the others on here are awesome x


----------



## CS2012

*I shouldn't really test until the 10th or 11th of September but I might test on Friday. I just feel in my gut that I am pregnant even though he says it's too early for symptoms to show. He just hasn't done the research I have I told him it's not too early. I started feeling the symptoms real quickly. I have never felt this nauseated, light headed, and tired before. I have had to take a nap for the past three days. I have even had to just lay and relax on the bed listening to my music when I felt sick. He keeps on checking on me asking if I am okay. *


----------



## CS2012

*I have also had a loss of apatite in the past three days I physically have to make myself eat. I have also had an unusual craving for bananas the past three days.*


----------



## Annie77

Had travel sick feeling this morning but did test and BFN. I could be 13 dpo, I could be 10 dpo - personally I think I'm out:-(
Last few days I have been ravenous and quite bad tempered. Boobs not that sore and cm normal.


----------



## echo

Annie77 said:


> Had travel sick feeling this morning but did test and BFN. I could be 13 dpo, I could be 10 dpo - personally I think I'm out:-(
> Last few days I have been ravenous and quite bad tempered. Boobs not that sore and cm normal.

Don't give up hope yet, Annie! You are not out until the witch shows!


----------



## lorojovanos

Kind of wondering if I should waste my FRER tomorrow. Will I be 7dpo or 2dpo?!?! Hmmm. Who am I kidding, I'll test with that and one of those cheapies to see what I get. Im going with right now, that I just ovulated and those were stupid tests. I dont see how you can get an evap at 8 minutes, but I guess tomorrow will tell. 
ECHO is right Annie, and all of the other girls, dont give up until that bitch shows up, I've read everywhere that women swear their AF is coming and doesnt show for 10 months:)


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Kind of wondering if I should waste my FRER tomorrow. Will I be 7dpo or 2dpo?!?! Hmmm. Who am I kidding, I'll test with that and one of those cheapies to see what I get. Im going with right now, that I just ovulated and those were stupid tests. I dont see how you can get an evap at 8 minutes, but I guess tomorrow will tell.
> ECHO is right Annie, and all of the other girls, dont give up until that bitch shows up, I've read everywhere that women swear their AF is coming and doesnt show for 10 months:)

I got 6 PINK evaps on dollar store tests. PINK! And 5 of them under 10 minutes. So, understandably, I am cynical. It was so nice to see the two lines, though....
And I am pretty sure it was not a chemical as it was not for another 18 days that af showed up (I have a 14 day LP).


----------



## lorojovanos

I've had lines like that before on these tests as well, I just cant help it, I buy them cause it satsifies my desire, for way less money!
I'm anxious for tomorrow's temps, and tests...
Good luck testing ECHO:)


----------



## ElleT613

Good luck girls! AF still has shown up- testing with a FRER early in the AM before taking the DH to the airport.... had a BFN this week so not sure if anything will change... Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Tried to temp this morning but I couldn't. I woke up at 4am to the sound of my husband (who was TOTALLY intoxicatted) vomiting into our sink full of dishes. >_< Now there is black carrot juice vom on my dishes, and this morning I told him he was doing dishes. I woke up at 6:30 and temped (after going back to sleep at 4:15am) but it was unusually high (97.7) so I'm thinking I'm going to disregard it.


----------



## gnome86

oh lordy lol have fun with that then! men do silly things drunk, remember some years ago catching my brother about to pee on the radiator thinking it was some kindve urinal lol! 
Has any one got a clue, if i have always been regular 28 day cycle and ov where it should be, AF came 5 days early on 14th August and was light n only like day long.. would i have ovulated as normal or earlier? that's if i did at all with having been poorly with cyst. n wondering if AF will go back to normal this time or whether will be out again.


----------



## gnome86

gnome86 said:


> oh lordy lol have fun with that then! men do silly things drunk, remember some years ago catching my brother about to pee on the radiator thinking it was some kindve urinal lol!
> Has any one got a clue, if i have always been regular 28 day cycle and ov where it should be, AF came 5 days early on 14th August and was light n only like day long.. would i have ovulated as normal or earlier? that's if i did at all with having been poorly with cyst. n wondering if AF will go back to normal this time or whether will be out again.

(Referring to OV since strange AF not prior)


----------



## DSemcho

If I were you I'd go with the normal CD14 since your cycle is the average 28 days. Mine is 32 and I always OV on CD18, and I started my AF for August 3 days early (on the 10th) and I still OV'd on the 18th CD. Just track whatever it is you normally track.


----------



## torrie118

I got a faint positive today. I am trying really hard not to get to excited. I want to test tomorrow and see if its darker. I am really hoping!!! I don't know if I can do this another month.


----------



## Fezzie

Congrats to the two BFPs so far! Here's hoping for the rest of us :)


----------



## New_Wife

5 dpo today and woke up wih an excruciating headache. Temp rose another .27. All post O temps have been steadily rising, no dips, so I am staying hopeful!


----------



## minuet

Major temp spike this morning. I'm praying it actually means ovulation, and not just a repeat of cycle day 21, as I just want this cycle to get moving!
If ovulation was yesterday, that means we DTD 3 days before w/ fertile fluid and apparently it's quite possible to conceive from that! 
I won't be disappointed either way though as I could stand to lose more weight before getting pregnant.


----------



## minuet

torrie118 said:


> I got a faint positive today. I am trying really hard not to get to excited. I want to test tomorrow and see if its darker. I am really hoping!!! I don't know if I can do this another month.

I really hope its darker for you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## minuet

New_Wife said:


> 5 dpo today and woke up wih an excruciating headache. Temp rose another .27. All post O temps have been steadily rising, no dips, so I am staying hopeful!

I'm glad they keep going up for you!


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hello, may I join you guys?! AF is due the 15th September. Hoping it doesn't arrive!!!! Baby dust to us all!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: elle

she showed for me today too, I really had a feeling that ff got my o day wrong, oh well. Annie can you put me down for Sept 26 please?


----------



## minuet

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hello, may I join you guys?! AF is due the 15th September. Hoping it doesn't arrive!!!! Baby dust to us all!

welcome!


----------



## Babywhisperer

torrie118 said:


> I got a faint positive today. I am trying really hard not to get to excited. I want to test tomorrow and see if its darker. I am really hoping!!! I don't know if I can do this another month.

Woohoo congrats girl!! :happydance:

I hope you get a darker line!


----------



## l1nda

Can I come join the fun too. I'm hoping for no AF on 13th Sept! Good luck to everyone. This could be our month :D


----------



## nzjade

torrie118 said:


> I got a faint positive today. I am trying really hard not to get to excited. I want to test tomorrow and see if its darker. I am really hoping!!! I don't know if I can do this another month.

Congrats Torrie!! :happydance:


----------



## Jyneffer

I am due for AF on September 9th. I plan on testing on the 15th if I do not start. ( for the first time last month, AF was 4 days late due to stress I am told..).. otherwise I should be on time. Trying for my fourth child (have 1 boy (8) and 2 girls (3 and almost 2)). Keep positive ladies!


----------



## nne0813

Testing on the 7th.


----------



## Fezzie

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: elle
> 
> she showed for me today too, I really had a feeling that ff got my o day wrong, oh well. Annie can you put me down for Sept 26 please?

:hugs: Luna!


----------



## babyface15

hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update, I'm due for af on the 8th and will try to wait until then to test. I'm now 6dpo. I had mild to mod cramps in my lower pelvis and almost vagina (?) region from 4dpo to this morning. similar to af. they seem to have lessened this evening. I am not expecting much as this is our first month ttc and I can't help but feel this may be early PMS bc I've had early PMS symptoms before :( I wish I had kept track of my cycles better! good luck everyone xxx


----------



## minuet

Has anyone else noticed frequent urination around ovulation?

The past couple days, I've noticed an increase in this, especially at night when I'm drinking more water. Today it's been worse,especially this evening with several times an hour. I've had a UTI before and this doesn't feel like that. Hoping it WONT turn out to be that, and am taking lots of cranberry supplements just in case.

But I guess I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this around ovulation?


----------



## Jyneffer

babyface15 said:


> hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update, I'm due for af on the 8th and will try to wait until then to test. I'm now 6dpo. I had mild to mod cramps in my lower pelvis and almost vagina (?) region from 4dpo to this morning. similar to af. they seem to have lessened this evening. I am not expecting much as this is our first month ttc and I can't help but feel this may be early PMS bc I've had early PMS symptoms before :( I wish I had kept track of my cycles better! good luck everyone xxx

I am due for af on the 9th and am 8 DPO today. since 4 dpo continuing on today I have also had the mild to moderate cramps in the same place feeling the same as if AF is coming. this is our first month actively ttc. The only similarity from these symptoms to PMS is my irritability but i don't start acting like that until closer to af date. I was never great at keeping track of my cycles either but it's easier now that they have tracking apps on phones now a days! good luck!


----------



## luna_19

minuet said:


> Has anyone else noticed frequent urination around ovulation?
> 
> The past couple days, I've noticed an increase in this, especially at night when I'm drinking more water. Today it's been worse,especially this evening with several times an hour. I've had a UTI before and this doesn't feel like that. Hoping it WONT turn out to be that, and am taking lots of cranberry supplements just in case.
> 
> But I guess I'm wondering if anyone has noticed this around ovulation?

It could be the hormones, I have to pee all the time anyways so I can't be of much help :haha:


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: elle
> 
> she showed for me today too, I really had a feeling that ff got my o day wrong, oh well. Annie can you put me down for Sept 26 please?

:hugs:


----------



## nzjade

No symptoms again for me today - nothing, nada, zilch, zip!! 9dpo today I think. In fact, I had so much energy I went for a 6km run along the beach! (Almost 4 miles). Think I'm going to focus a bit more on running, maybe even sign up for a half marathon. Anything to get my mind off going insane by thinking of TTC/2WWs etc all the time. I don't think I can bear the disappointment each month anymore. Although in saying that, I'm not out this month yet! :flow:'s and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm so sorry Luna


----------



## DSemcho

I think I might be lucky this month - if not I will be upset! I've been able to temp for the past 4 days in a row, and it seems my temp is going up. Day of O my temp was at 96.8. At 3DPO my temp went up slightly to 96.8, 4DPO 97, 5DPO 97.7 (I was going to discard it but I decided to keep it because of today's temp, and today at 6DPO it was 97.5. Right after AF my temps were in the 95's and 96's. 

I've also still been getting cramps and last night my BBS were tender and my nipples were reddish. I got a metallicy taste in my mouth today. And a lot of other symptoms - constipation, fatigue, gassy, backache, nausea for the past couple of mornings, dizzy. But I haven't seen any IB so I'm kinda on the fence still. Also seen a little bit of bloating but I was adding that to me just being fluffy - but I have noticed that pants that fit a week ago are a little more snug and I just feel REALLY fat in everything I put on. I've been logging all my symptoms on FF but I can't for the life of me get this taste out of my mouth! I did take a HPT today - 6DPO - and it was negative but I know it's probably still to early.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm feeling really pessimistic... I've had no symptoms at all apart from gas which I generally tend to get post ovulation anyways! I was a bit naughty and done a FR but it wasn't a ER and got a nasty evap!! Boo hoo x


----------



## babyface15

Jyneffer said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update, I'm due for af on the 8th and will try to wait until then to test. I'm now 6dpo. I had mild to mod cramps in my lower pelvis and almost vagina (?) region from 4dpo to this morning. similar to af. they seem to have lessened this evening. I am not expecting much as this is our first month ttc and I can't help but feel this may be early PMS bc I've had early PMS symptoms before :( I wish I had kept track of my cycles better! good luck everyone xxx
> 
> I am due for af on the 9th and am 8 DPO today. since 4 dpo continuing on today I have also had the mild to moderate cramps in the same place feeling the same as if AF is coming. this is our first month actively ttc. The only similarity from these symptoms to PMS is my irritability but i don't start acting like that until closer to af date. I was never great at keeping track of my cycles either but it's easier now that they have tracking apps on phones now a days! good luck!Click to expand...

lots of baby dust to you hun. I don't remember write having these pains so low before and so early, but I just really can't remember either way. perhaps I'm just paying closer attention to my symptoms. Im somewhat irritable too but that seems to have settled down with the cramping. not much cm though which I hear is a symptom making me think its just PMS :( what are your experiences with cm in pregnancy post o?
xxx


----------



## babyface15

CakeCottage said:


> I'm feeling really pessimistic... I've had no symptoms at all apart from gas which I generally tend to get post ovulation anyways! I was a bit naughty and done a FR but it wasn't a ER and got a nasty evap!! Boo hoo x


I understand how you feel love, I'm feeling somewhat pessimistic ever since last night as well. if we don't fall then we should definitely attempt smep next month. sending you piles and piles of baby dust xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

babyface15 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really pessimistic... I've had no symptoms at all apart from gas which I generally tend to get post ovulation anyways! I was a bit naughty and done a FR but it wasn't a ER and got a nasty evap!! Boo hoo x
> 
> 
> I understand how you feel love, I'm feeling somewhat pessimistic ever since last night as well. if we don't fall then we should definitely attempt smep next month. sending you piles and piles of baby dust xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

You too babes, this TTC malarkey is hard work!! X


----------



## babyface15

just saw some bright red on the tissue. I usually get spotting before af and think I'm experiencing my earliest spotting yet :( 7 days before af is supposed to arrive, the earliest before was 6. I guess the cramps were just pms :(


----------



## DSemcho

Depending on how many DPO you are it could be IB. Some people experience no bleeding, light bleeding or even bright red bleeding.


----------



## flwrgrdnmom

Don't give up! I didn't have IB with my 2 sons, but I did last month (ended in early M/C), and I have again this month. Hoping to get a BFP in the next few days. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## DSemcho

I haven't had an IB but I've had a lot of symptoms.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I haven't had an IB but I've had a lot of symptoms.

I'm cd 19 and probably 7dpo, no symptoms just looks like I have porno boobs right now...but that could be from salt...I have a wicked salt tooth. I am really trying to not dwell on symptoms since last month I had headaches, cramps, lower back pain, nausea, food aversion and even dark brown spotting at 12dpo and AF showed up anyway. I really think our bodies know when we are ttc and it impacts our hormones...any slight deviation in hormones can really throw me off...I am very in tuned with my body...sometimes wish I wasn't. 

So I am not feeling much of anything, AF due on the 12th so I am still very far out. If she rears her ugly head I plan to start charting, using preseed.

:dust: to all, congrats on the BFPs and hugs to those whose AF showed.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm still cramping but I'm wondering if it's just AF is gonna show up in 9 days. I'm on CD 24 and at 6DPO. But I'm getting overly excited, which is in turn making me doubtful.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I'm still cramping but I'm wondering if it's just AF is gonna show up in 9 days. I'm on CD 24 and at 6DPO. But I'm getting overly excited, which is in turn making me doubtful.

I hope you get your BFP! My best advice is to stay cautiously optimistic, stay in the present and don't project too much...that's how I try to limit my disappointment. I also think of all the things I will still be able to do if I don't get my bfp...we want to skydive this month, I love raw oysters, sushi, runny eggs and margaritas!! I will say the metallic taste in your mouth is a very good sign!! FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## babyface15

thanks ladies, I am hopeful but I am not letting my expectations get too high. I have been disappointed by spotting several times before and its such a let down. I have a big feeling this is early pms. but only time will tell. good luck dsechmo your symptoms sounds promising xxx


----------



## babyface15

flwrgrdnmom said:


> Don't give up! I didn't have IB with my 2 sons, but I did last month (ended in early M/C), and I have again this month. Hoping to get a BFP in the next few days.
> Good Luck!!!


I'm so sorry for your loss. thanks for the words of encouragement, lots of baby dust that you get your bfp!!


----------



## Sarahxxx

Due af around 12th but likely different as had hsg this month


----------



## DSemcho

So trying to stay stress free and resist from POASing again... Doing a face peel mask and a at home pedicure :D


----------



## minuet

CakeCottage said:


> I'm feeling really pessimistic... I've had no symptoms at all apart from gas which I generally tend to get post ovulation anyways! I was a bit naughty and done a FR but it wasn't a ER and got a nasty evap!! Boo hoo x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> So trying to stay stress free and resist from POASing again... Doing a face peel mask and a at home pedicure :D

I like doing that too. I really like using steam to open my pores and getting them clean. It's good to pamper ourselves. 

AFM hubbs is home but going back out again to get the wallet he lost in his stupor on Friday, :haha: then we will be cleaning from top to bottom...dusting, vacuuming, windexing, and doing a much needed sorting of clothes to make a bag to donate. I always feel better after I clean and eliminate excess stuff. Hope you resist the temptation! :thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> So trying to stay stress free and resist from POASing again... Doing a face peel mask and a at home pedicure :D

Good for you....I on the otherhand, did POAS and I'm going even more crazy! I posted in preg gallery if you want to see and judge MINE!:thumbup:
I do have a chocolate face mask and my son is sleeping....hmmmm Good call girl!


----------



## DSemcho

Chocolate sounds good. But my hubby found the Reese's Cups I had stashed in the freezer... >_< He's a closet fatty lol. He eats EVERYTHING in sight.


----------



## lorojovanos

Closet fatty, that made me laugh out loud!!!!!!


----------



## Sholi

well i was wrong on friday and TODAY is 8dpo. My nipples still hurt and my boobs now hurt without having to touch them. I did a sneaky test but as suspected it was a BFN. I don't want to be negative but I really think we missed Od, we started early and then when it came close to the day, we just didn't bother. I used OPK's and stopped using them before i got the actual rise. I'm quite dissapointed in us, as we are now on Chlomid and progesterone and should really not be so lax in attitude, but we're quite demotivated at the moment.


----------



## Mexx

lorojovanos said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So trying to stay stress free and resist from POASing again... Doing a face peel mask and a at home pedicure :D
> 
> Good for you....I on the otherhand, did POAS and I'm going even more crazy! I posted in preg gallery if you want to see and judge MINE!:thumbup:
> I do have a chocolate face mask and my son is sleeping....hmmmm Good call girl!Click to expand...

I can easily see a second line.... really hope it gets darker over the next few days and you have a really clear BFP :D


----------



## DSemcho

He is a closet fatty! And I can use that term because we're both also gym rats (but I'm still fat for some reason lol). But seriously, at our old base he'd come home and eat lunch and then go back to work and eat whatever someone else had and then come home at the end of the day and eat again! They gave him a plaque when we PCSed and it even says on there, "You ate up everything." But I'm happy he works out because he's in great shape and makes me feel really special when girls eye ball him because I'm thinking to myself, "Yeah B**ch, he's going home with me! He will help me make our spawn!" (yes I call children spawn sometimes).

Sholi, my bbs and nipps didn't start really hurting until today, and since last night they have been reddish (just the nipps).


----------



## Jyneffer

lots of baby dust to you hun. I don't remember write having these pains so low before and so early, but I just really can't remember either way. perhaps I'm just paying closer attention to my symptoms. Im somewhat irritable too but that seems to have settled down with the cramping. not much cm though which I hear is a symptom making me think its just PMS :( what are your experiences with cm in pregnancy post o?
xxx[/QUOTE]

I don't remember having these pains either.. especially lasting so long. If I am still hurting by Tuesday I am going to go to the dr.

My experiences with cm post ovulation is nearly nonexistant.. after O, I will have a couple times where I have cm, this last time was yellow lotion like cm. but since then I haven't had any at all. usually it's like that (nothing there) until about 3 days before I'm expecting AF where it is creamy white.

If I am not pregnant, then it's Gods will and i will be sad for a little bit but I will accept it. When the timing is right, there will be a #4!!


----------



## Annie77

Started bleeding today - so sad and upset. It is a year tomorrow since we discovered my pregnancy was ectopic and I guess j was hoping a BFP would help me get through it.
I am sitting here in tears, blaming the hormones but I think hubby knows why this month is harder than the rest.
I think I will take a few days out but don't worry I will be back and update all newbies to thread and your BFP/hugs on page 1.
X


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Annie **hugs**. I know how you feel. March 6th was the one year mark of my first miscarriage. About 2 weeks later I got a BFP, but then had another miscarriage a few days later. :( But maybe next cycle will be your lucky one!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm so sorry Annie, I'll be thinking of you hon)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: annie


----------



## minuet

ugh I'm feeling so nauseous/queasy/gross right now. It's happened the last few days off and on, and seems to start after I eat (but not every time) and last for a while.

I've looked it up and it seems some women do get nauseous around ovulation ( either before, during, or after), and it seems to be from a rapid change in hormone levels. This has never happened to me before that I've been aware.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## kezie

due to test on 7th sept fingers crossed


----------



## Babywhisperer

Annie77 said:


> Started bleeding today - so sad and upset. It is a year tomorrow since we discovered my pregnancy was ectopic and I guess j was hoping a BFP would help me get through it.
> I am sitting here in tears, blaming the hormones but I think hubby knows why this month is harder than the rest.
> I think I will take a few days out but don't worry I will be back and update all newbies to thread and your BFP/hugs on page 1.
> X

Oh Annie, so gutted for you. :hugs:It's amazing how we remember anniversaries, and our body remembers too. Be kind to yourself and maybe take a nice long bath, have some wine and watch a guilty pleasure. Stay strong and jeep the faith...and lean on us, we are all here for each other.

:hugs:


----------



## kezie

due af on 12th to but praying she doesnt come x


----------



## Megan1986

DSemcho said:


> Aww Annie **hugs**. I know how you feel. March 6th was the one year mark of my first miscarriage. About 2 weeks later I got a BFP, but then had another miscarriage a few days later. :( But maybe next cycle will be your lucky one!

I'm sorry Annie. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> ugh I'm feeling so nauseous/queasy/gross right now. It's happened the last few days off and on, and seems to start after I eat (but not every time) and last for a while.
> 
> I've looked it up and it seems some women do get nauseous around ovulation ( either before, during, or after), and it seems to be from a rapid change in hormone levels. This has never happened to me before that I've been aware.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?

Never got nauseous around ovu. Last month though I had waves of nausea like I was on a boat the day before AF came which has never happened to me before.

So still no change with me, cd19 probably 6 or 7dpo no symptoms...I just got done cleaning like a whirling dervish...some would call it nesting, I'd call it a dust bunny massacre :ninja: Hubbs came home and I was already at it. I was vacuuming and spot cleaning a rug when I blew a fuse from having the a/c running while vacuuming. I decided to go upstairs and attack the shower as I know the hubbs doesn't scrub tiles, grout, tub, or vacuum under furniture. By the time he came home the bathroom was sparkling clean and he fixed the fuse. He helped vacuum upstairs, sweep the patio and vacuum the basement. I went bizerk with vacuuming all the couch cushions, dusting then mopping everything...4hrs later the place is immaculate. The amount of dust was obscene!

Taking it easy tonight and we are going to see the movie Campaign with my brother-in-law and his gf. Feels so good to accomplish the thorough house cleaning...it always makes me feel so much better!! My back is going to ache like crazy for the next 2-3 days from scrubbing the tub and shower so I will make sure not to think it's a symptom :haha::laugh2:


----------



## babyface15

:hugs: Annie xoxo


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm feeling so nauseous/queasy/gross right now. It's happened the last few days off and on, and seems to start after I eat (but not every time) and last for a while.
> 
> I've looked it up and it seems some women do get nauseous around ovulation ( either before, during, or after), and it seems to be from a rapid change in hormone levels. This has never happened to me before that I've been aware.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Never got nauseous around ovu. Last month though I had waves of nausea like I was on a boat the day before AF came which has never happened to me before.
> 
> So still no change with me, cd19 probably 6 or 7dpo no symptoms...I just got done cleaning like a whirling dervish...some would call it nesting, I'd call it a dust bunny massacre :ninja: Hubbs came home and I was already at it. I was vacuuming and spot cleaning a rug when I blew a fuse from having the a/c running while vacuuming. I decided to go upstairs and attack the shower as I know the hubbs doesn't scrub tiles, grout, tub, or vacuum under furniture. By the time he came home the bathroom was sparkling clean and he fixed the fuse. He helped vacuum upstairs, sweep the patio and vacuum the basement. I went bizerk with vacuuming all the couch cushions, dusting then mopping everything...4hrs later the place is immaculate. The amount of dust was obscene!
> 
> Taking it easy tonight and we are going to see the movie Campaign with my brother-in-law and his gf. Feels so good to accomplish the thorough house cleaning...it always makes me feel so much better!! My back is going to ache like crazy for the next 2-3 days from scrubbing the tub and shower so I will make sure not to think it's a symptom :haha::laugh2:Click to expand...

Wowzers, that is some serious housecleaning! I was housecleaning too before I took a break for lunch and then got attacked by nausea. It seems to be letting up so I should be able to finish cleaning this evening.


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> ugh I'm feeling so nauseous/queasy/gross right now. It's happened the last few days off and on, and seems to start after I eat (but not every time) and last for a while.
> 
> I've looked it up and it seems some women do get nauseous around ovulation ( either before, during, or after), and it seems to be from a rapid change in hormone levels. This has never happened to me before that I've been aware.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Never got nauseous around ovu. Last month though I had waves of nausea like I was on a boat the day before AF came which has never happened to me before.
> 
> So still no change with me, cd19 probably 6 or 7dpo no symptoms...I just got done cleaning like a whirling dervish...some would call it nesting, I'd call it a dust bunny massacre :ninja: Hubbs came home and I was already at it. I was vacuuming and spot cleaning a rug when I blew a fuse from having the a/c running while vacuuming. I decided to go upstairs and attack the shower as I know the hubbs doesn't scrub tiles, grout, tub, or vacuum under furniture. By the time he came home the bathroom was sparkling clean and he fixed the fuse. He helped vacuum upstairs, sweep the patio and vacuum the basement. I went bizerk with vacuuming all the couch cushions, dusting then mopping everything...4hrs later the place is immaculate. The amount of dust was obscene!
> 
> Taking it easy tonight and we are going to see the movie Campaign with my brother-in-law and his gf. Feels so good to accomplish the thorough house cleaning...it always makes me feel so much better!! My back is going to ache like crazy for the next 2-3 days from scrubbing the tub and shower so I will make sure not to think it's a symptom :haha::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> Wowzers, that is some serious housecleaning! I was housecleaning too before I took a break for lunch and then got attacked by nausea. It seems to be letting up so I should be able to finish cleaning this evening.Click to expand...

Is the nausea a normal occurrence or a first?


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> Is the nausea a normal occurrence or a first?

 Its the first time I ever noticed it around ovulation. In the past, as in years ago, I'd get nausea/dizziness while on my period itself.


----------



## Fezzie

Annie77 said:


> Started bleeding today - so sad and upset. It is a year tomorrow since we discovered my pregnancy was ectopic and I guess j was hoping a BFP would help me get through it.
> I am sitting here in tears, blaming the hormones but I think hubby knows why this month is harder than the rest.
> I think I will take a few days out but don't worry I will be back and update all newbies to thread and your BFP/hugs on page 1.
> X

Many :hugs: Annie


----------



## bibicakes

aww, hugs to annie. :hugs:

but since everyone is sharing symptoms, was curious if this was a symptom normal during ovulation? day after testing postive on opk sex kinda hurt. felt like cervix was sensitive and was cramping the whole time. cramped for a couple of days after and had headaches. i thought it was just side effects from my clomid, but not too sure, this is my first time actually trying hard TTC.

also, 5dpo and my nipples are really sensitive. one slight touch and they hurt like hell. i'm also getting hot flashes [is that even a symptom?] normally, i don't experience PMS so i'm not too sure if I'm even having pms. I also feel a bit more emotional today. Hoping it's good news soon, and not just side effects from clomid or something else.

I also think my af is due on the 11th. I kinda want to test on that day, should I be patient and wait a few days after? This anxiety is killing me! I don't know how all of you are being so patient. I feel like pulling all my hair out!!

Baby dust to all you still waiting patiently!


----------



## lilyV

Annie77, I'm so sorry *hugs*



bibicakes said:


> but since everyone is sharing symptoms, was curious if this was a symptom normal during ovulation? day after testing postive on opk sex kinda hurt. felt like cervix was sensitive and was cramping the whole time. cramped for a couple of days after and had headaches. i thought it was just side effects from my clomid, but not too sure, this is my first time actually trying hard TTC.
> 
> also, 5dpo and my nipples are really sensitive. one slight touch and they hurt like hell. i'm also getting hot flashes [is that even a symptom?] normally, i don't experience PMS so i'm not too sure if I'm even having pms. I also feel a bit more emotional today. Hoping it's good news soon, and not just side effects from clomid or something else.
> 
> I also think my af is due on the 11th. I kinda want to test on that day, should I be patient and wait a few days after? This anxiety is killing me! I don't know how all of you are being so patient. I feel like pulling all my hair out!!
> 
> Baby dust to all you still waiting patiently!

Your symptoms are very similar to mine. BD does hurt after O. Cramping after BD... arghh... I don't get headaches (just got them once a couple of cycles ago). No hot flashes this cycle but I think AF is due Sept 9-10.


----------



## bibicakes

lily - i guess you and i are on the same boat. i wonder what all that means, hopefully good things!! and hopefully your af doesn't come and you get that BFP.


----------



## lilyV

ah yes, I would LOVE that. this is my first round of clomid so idk what is normal and af is gonna come or what's not normal and af is not going to come.
taking it one day at a time, trying to be patient and be a good girl.


----------



## minuet

bibicakes said:


> aww, hugs to annie. :hugs:
> 
> but since everyone is sharing symptoms, was curious if this was a symptom normal during ovulation? day after testing postive on opk sex kinda hurt. felt like cervix was sensitive and was cramping the whole time. cramped for a couple of days after and had headaches. i thought it was just side effects from my clomid, but not too sure, this is my first time actually trying hard TTC.
> 
> also, 5dpo and my nipples are really sensitive. one slight touch and they hurt like hell. i'm also getting hot flashes [is that even a symptom?] normally, i don't experience PMS so i'm not too sure if I'm even having pms. I also feel a bit more emotional today. Hoping it's good news soon, and not just side effects from clomid or something else.
> 
> I also think my af is due on the 11th. I kinda want to test on that day, should I be patient and wait a few days after? This anxiety is killing me! I don't know how all of you are being so patient. I feel like pulling all my hair out!!
> 
> Baby dust to all you still waiting patiently!


Yes DTD can hurt at different times in your cycle because your cervix changes position. I noticed it hurt the other day too.
You can absolutely go ahead and test when your AF is due! Plenty of ladies get their BFP even before the day their period is due, so I'd say go ahead and test then. 
And the wait is getting to me too! It's hard to wait, and not think everything is a symptom. 
Hope you get a positive!


----------



## nzjade

Hi girls, I'm 99% sure I'm out this month, just got a BFN at 10dpo plus I have absolutely no symptoms. :( Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## bibicakes

lily - i feel you, my first round too. wish there was a way to tell exactly what's what. argh, i'm going crazy.

minuet - glad to know. hopefully i get that bfp, hopefully you do too!

i thought doing all this monitoring ovulation, clomid, and semen analysis would be the hardest things, but omg it's not! the waiting is what's hard. i'm dying. if i had all the money in the world, i'd take a test every day until i get a positive!


----------



## bibicakes

nzjade - don't say you're out till you get af. you never know. my friend got a negative all the way till she was 4 months pregnant and no symptoms either, unfortunately she had morning sickness from 4 months to end of pregnancy. when she didn't get an af, bloodtest confirmed pregnancy. so until you get an af, or until bloodtest, don't count it out. :)


----------



## Jyneffer

Well... feeling pretty negative about being pregnant this month.. I am 9 DPO and started cramping at 4 DPO until today. I finally got worried about it since the cramping lasts all day long that I went to the hospital. Cramping for 5 days straight isn't normal.. after 5 hours in the hospital, got a CT done, the only thing they could tell me is that it was not my appendix or diverticulitis, which is great.. but why all the cramping? Dr. did say, however, that I have a cyst on my left ovary. I asked him what that had to do with the cramping since the pain is located in the middle abdomen to the right side, no pain on my left. The dischrge papers told me about cysts. 

"OVARIAN CYST- During each menstrual cycle a tiny egg sac forms in the ovary. If the egg is released but pregnancy does not occur, this sac usually dissolves. Sometimes,the sac may fill with fluid. It then enlarges into a painful cyst. Usually the cyst will rupture or shrink on its own. In either case, the pain gradually goes away over the next 1-3 days...

With the dr telling me that I do have a cyst on my left ovary, I am not sure that I got pregnant this month :(. it also tells me that any early pregnancy related symtom I have had so far has all been in my head....Telling myself that I will start my period on the 9th will probably hinder the sadness that will come along with it.. I can't help but feel sad already. hope is not in my heart right now. ..


----------



## lilyV

wow, I'm so surprised by the doctors, bah. I'm sorry to hear your cycle isn't going well either, Jyneffer. *hugs*


----------



## DSemcho

bibicakes said:


> I also think my af is due on the 11th. I kinda want to test on that day, should I be patient and wait a few days after? This anxiety is killing me! I don't know how all of you are being so patient. I feel like pulling all my hair out!!
> 
> Baby dust to all you still waiting patiently!

My AF is due on the 11th also! How long are your cycles? I'm gonna test the day before AF is due and if I get a BFN I'm gonna wait to see if I get the witch.



Jyneffer said:


> With the dr telling me that I do have a cyst on my left ovary, I am not sure that I got pregnant this month :(. it also tells me that any early pregnancy related symtom I have had so far has all been in my head....Telling myself that I will start my period on the 9th will probably hinder the sadness that will come along with it.. I can't help but feel sad already. hope is not in my heart right now. ..

I had cysts for a few years and they weren't fun. The only time I was excited about seeing a cyst was at the end of January they did a vaginal ultrasound and told me I had a cyst on one of my ovaries. About a week and a half later me and my hubby BDed... Didn't have sex again for 4 weeks, and I found out I was pregnant. So I got to see the actual sac I got pregnant from.


----------



## purple01

Hi Ladies, im due to test on 12th Sept, fingers crosses for everyone! xx


----------



## DSemcho

I've been noticing that my lower abdomen is slightly firmer. Honestly I'm not sure if it's AF or if it's a possible bean.


----------



## babyface15

Jyneffer said:


> Well... feeling pretty negative about being pregnant this month.. I am 9 DPO and started cramping at 4 DPO until today. I finally got worried about it since the cramping lasts all day long that I went to the hospital. Cramping for 5 days straight isn't normal.. after 5 hours in the hospital, got a CT done, the only thing they could tell me is that it was not my appendix or diverticulitis, which is great.. but why all the cramping? Dr. did say, however, that I have a cyst on my left ovary. I asked him what that had to do with the cramping since the pain is located in the middle abdomen to the right side, no pain on my left. The dischrge papers told me about cysts.
> 
> "OVARIAN CYST- During each menstrual cycle a tiny egg sac forms in the ovary. If the egg is released but pregnancy does not occur, this sac usually dissolves. Sometimes,the sac may fill with fluid. It then enlarges into a painful cyst. Usually the cyst will rupture or shrink on its own. In either case, the pain gradually goes away over the next 1-3 days...
> 
> With the dr telling me that I do have a cyst on my left ovary, I am not sure that I got pregnant this month :(. it also tells me that any early pregnancy related symtom I have had so far has all been in my head....Telling myself that I will start my period on the 9th will probably hinder the sadness that will come along with it.. I can't help but feel sad already. hope is not in my heart right now. ..

:hugs::hugs: Hope you start to feel better quick xxxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jyneffer said:


> Well... feeling pretty negative about being pregnant this month.. I am 9 DPO and started cramping at 4 DPO until today. I finally got worried about it since the cramping lasts all day long that I went to the hospital. Cramping for 5 days straight isn't normal.. after 5 hours in the hospital, got a CT done, the only thing they could tell me is that it was not my appendix or diverticulitis, which is great.. but why all the cramping? Dr. did say, however, that I have a cyst on my left ovary. I asked him what that had to do with the cramping since the pain is located in the middle abdomen to the right side, no pain on my left. The dischrge papers told me about cysts.
> 
> "OVARIAN CYST- During each menstrual cycle a tiny egg sac forms in the ovary. If the egg is released but pregnancy does not occur, this sac usually dissolves. Sometimes,the sac may fill with fluid. It then enlarges into a painful cyst. Usually the cyst will rupture or shrink on its own. In either case, the pain gradually goes away over the next 1-3 days...
> 
> With the dr telling me that I do have a cyst on my left ovary, I am not sure that I got pregnant this month :(. it also tells me that any early pregnancy related symptom I have had so far has all been in my head....Telling myself that I will start my period on the 9th will probably hinder the sadness that will come along with it.. I can't help but feel sad already. hope is not in my heart right now. ..

I had a week of cramping last cycle then it tapered 2 days before AF so I know what you're feeling. I had never had that before, but I have had cysts and this felt different. I even had lower back pain, nausea, bad fatigue...but AF showed. They should have done an internal sonogram to see what was going on, or if you told them you might be prego, an external sono. Try a heating pad and relax. I hope you feel better. It doesn't help matters when drs don't clear up any confusion and they can't tell you definitively what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## Genki

Good luck to everyone as we get closer to testing! I'm going to wait until Thursday 6th at least as AF is due on the 9th or 10th. Don't feel any different, so am not expecting anything to happen this month. But a girl can dream right?


----------



## lorojovanos

I *may* have just gotten a BFP:)
I have a thread in preg tests if you want to look


----------



## echo

I hope it is your bfp, loro! Good luck at the doctors!


----------



## luna_19

I really hope it's your bfp loro!


----------



## Mexx

Hope everyone is managing to be patient. I am now either 11dpo (after the first smiley on the clear blue opk), or 8dpo from the second positive smiley opk. 

I thought I could see something on the hpt but so faint I might have been imagining it. I'm trying to stay positive, and patient. Its hard when you just want an answer either way! 

My hubby is away with work until Friday and would love to give him good news when he gets home. 

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## bibicakes

Dshemcho - I think I'm going to test on the 11th. I want to do it earlier but in feel I will get a better result if I wait. If not, going to wait for af. 

Jenn - I want to say words of encouragement, but I don't know what to say. I have polycystic ovaries, and it's hard. I'm on medication to ovulate and I've read success stories with other women who have pcos. I'm not going to give up, and neither should you. I do hope you feel better though.


----------



## Lilysmom27

I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mexx

CONGRATULATIONS Lilysmom27 :) Great news xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lilysmom27 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)

Pics! Pics! Pics! Congrats!!! Did you have symptoms? What dpo are you?

Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Hey bibi not to be nosey or anything but you wouldn't happen to be an overweight woman would you? I was diagnosed with PCOS in Oct 2009 and told I only had a 20% chance of conceiving. But the first time I lowered my carb intake dramatically everything went away and I got pregnant. And since then I've been great. No more cysts, my testosterone and prolactin levels went back to normal. Try doing low/no carbs for a couple of months if you are overweight and see if it helps.


----------



## Lilysmom27

Babywhisperer said:


> Lilysmom27 said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Pics! Pics! Pics! Congrats!!! Did you have symptoms? What dpo are you?
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I've had symptoms... mostly sore and veiny bbs, extremely tired, some mood swings, headaches, nausea. I'm 11 DPO today. So excited!!!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (23).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nne0813

Congrats Lily and Loro!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Lilysmom27 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilysmom27 said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Pics! Pics! Pics! Congrats!!! Did you have symptoms? What dpo are you?
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I've had symptoms... mostly sore and veiny bbs, extremely tired, some mood swings, headaches, nausea. I'm 11 DPO today. So excited!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for another BFP!! Just a few more days til I get to test. :D


----------



## Sholi

congrats to all the BFP's, how many already??

9dpo for me, boobs no longer so sore, headaches but am very stressed so really no symptoms


----------



## New_Wife

I had a dip today at 7 DPO. I'm crossing my fingers for a nice rise tomorrow! I will probably start testing Wednesday :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)

I added another pic to my gallery, I'm feeling that this could be the real deal this time... 
I dont understand how women do this, we are so much stronger than men:)


----------



## New_Wife

lorojovanos said:


> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)

Lol well we decided last minute to give it a try... took full advantage of the novelty :haha:
Now I'm bd'd out!


----------



## Mexx

lorojovanos said:


> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> I added another pic to my gallery, I'm feeling that this could be the real deal this time...
> I dont understand how women do this, we are so much stronger than men:)

Have you got a link to your photo hun? Exciting!!! xxxx


----------



## lilyV

New_Wife said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> Lol well we decided last minute to give it a try... took full advantage of the novelty :haha:
> Now I'm bd'd out!Click to expand...

novelty is right, is sex new to you altogether or are you a sex-aholic? lol


----------



## New_Wife

lilyV said:


> New_Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> Lol well we decided last minute to give it a try... took full advantage of the novelty :haha:
> Now I'm bd'd out!Click to expand...
> 
> novelty is right, is sex new to you altogether or are you a sex-aholic? lolClick to expand...

We've been married over 2.5 years ;) So sex isn't new but sex with the possibility of producing offspring is certainly new to us and very exciting!


----------



## DSemcho

Wow I wish it'd make my husband excited lol. We only had sex 4 times last month, and one of those he was to drunk to finish and keep it up. I think I'm on the verge of hiding his Darksiders II disc until I get some poonanny.


----------



## AwesomePossum

Ooooh my goodness! I'm 6dpo (which is typically never an exciting thing for me) and I had a nice temp dip this morning. I thought to myself hmmmm, I wonder if that's an implantation dip. Then later today I had the tiniest bit of bright red spotting! I've never been so thrilled to see red on a tissue in my life lol My luteal is 15 days so I KNOW it's not af plus it was just a bit and then nothing. I also feel a tad crampy, but not like pms. Three signs of implantation on the same day! Trying not to get too excited, but let's face it I am.

I had a chemical last month so I'm cautiously optimistic, but thinking very positive thought. Please ladies sticky baby dust prayers for me!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Lilysmom27 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilysmom27 said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Pics! Pics! Pics! Congrats!!! Did you have symptoms? What dpo are you?
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I've had symptoms... mostly sore and veiny bbs, extremely tired, some mood swings, headaches, nausea. I'm 11 DPO today. So excited!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Love it! :happydance:

I hope yours rubs off on me! I hope the nausea isn't too bad. :hugs:

A H&H 9mos!!


----------



## luna_19

lilyV said:


> New_Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> Lol well we decided last minute to give it a try... took full advantage of the novelty :haha:
> Now I'm bd'd out!Click to expand...
> 
> novelty is right, is sex new to you altogether or are you a sex-aholic? lolClick to expand...

this made my day :haha:

and here I thought our 6 our of 7 days during my fertile week last cycle was impressive!


exciting signs possum, good luck :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

AwesomePossum said:


> Ooooh my goodness! I'm 6dpo (which is typically never an exciting thing for me) and I had a nice temp dip this morning. I thought to myself hmmmm, I wonder if that's an implantation dip. Then later today I had the tiniest bit of bright red spotting! I've never been so thrilled to see red on a tissue in my life lol My luteal is 15 days so I KNOW it's not af plus it was just a bit and then nothing. I also feel a tad crampy, but not like pms. Three signs of implantation on the same day! Trying not to get too excited, but let's face it I am.
> 
> I had a chemical last month so I'm cautiously optimistic, but thinking very positive thought. Please ladies sticky baby dust prayers for me!

Sounds very very promising!! FX'd for you.


----------



## lilyV

New_Wife said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New_Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> Lol well we decided last minute to give it a try... took full advantage of the novelty :haha:
> Now I'm bd'd out!Click to expand...
> 
> novelty is right, is sex new to you altogether or are you a sex-aholic? lolClick to expand...
> 
> We've been married over 2.5 years ;) So sex isn't new but sex with the possibility of producing offspring is certainly new to us and very exciting!Click to expand...

nice! hope this is it for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Mexx said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Wow, NEWWIFE, you guys got a lot of BD'n in, holy moly! Fingers crossed for that nice rise tomorrow:)
> 
> I added another pic to my gallery, I'm feeling that this could be the real deal this time...
> I dont understand how women do this, we are so much stronger than men:)
> 
> Have you got a link to your photo hun? Exciting!!! xxxxClick to expand...

I'm not too sure how to link it, its near the top of the pregnancy gallery...called "does this look pink"


----------



## minuet

AwesomePossum said:


> Ooooh my goodness! I'm 6dpo (which is typically never an exciting thing for me) and I had a nice temp dip this morning. I thought to myself hmmmm, I wonder if that's an implantation dip. Then later today I had the tiniest bit of bright red spotting! I've never been so thrilled to see red on a tissue in my life lol My luteal is 15 days so I KNOW it's not af plus it was just a bit and then nothing. I also feel a tad crampy, but not like pms. Three signs of implantation on the same day! Trying not to get too excited, but let's face it I am.
> 
> I had a chemical last month so I'm cautiously optimistic, but thinking very positive thought. Please ladies sticky baby dust prayers for me!

Sounds promising, hope it turns out BFP for you.


----------



## minuet

Feeling sad and bummed out right now. 

I was really thinking that I'd finally O'd back on CD38, what with the big temp rise on CD39, but my temp took another big dip today.:nope:
It's getting discouraging to keep thinking 'this is finally it' and then come crashing down again.:nope:
And worse, the UTI symptoms that I seemed to be having the past few days have been a lot worse today. I've had one before and know what it feels like, so now I have to deal with that. :wacko:
Apparently the cranberry supplements weren't strong enough to ward it off, and I have no idea where it came from, as I stopped supplementing with acidophilus at least 10 days ago.
A disappointing day.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: minuet, do you usually have such long cycles?


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> I *may* have just gotten a BFP:)
> I have a thread in preg tests if you want to look

Oh my goodness! How exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## AwesomePossum

minuet said:


> Feeling sad and bummed out right now.
> 
> I was really thinking that I'd finally O'd back on CD38, what with the big temp rise on CD39, but my temp took another big dip today.:nope:
> It's getting discouraging to keep thinking 'this is finally it' and then come crashing down again.:nope:
> And worse, the UTI symptoms that I seemed to be having the past few days have been a lot worse today. I've had one before and know what it feels like, so now I have to deal with that. :wacko:
> Apparently the cranberry supplements weren't strong enough to ward it off, and I have no idea where it came from, as I stopped supplementing with acidophilus at least 10 days ago.
> A disappointing day.

So sorry it's a bad day :( and bummer about the uti. :hugs:

It looks like a lot of your temps are open circles. Do you temp at the same time everyday? I set an alarm before I actually have to wake up and roll over, temp and go back to sleep til my second alarm. That has helped make my chart a lot easier to read. I also started temping vaginally since my temp was thrown way off any time I happened to sleep with my mouth open. It's also more comfortable. Maybe you could try that with your next cycle?

Just trying to help :) I hope the uti clears up quickly.


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: minuet, do you usually have such long cycles?

yes I do, usually really long cycles. But I started using vitex the first of July and got AF a couple weeks later, so really thought it was working to get cycles back on track. 
I guess it's going to take a lot more time.


----------



## minuet

AwesomePossum said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Feeling sad and bummed out right now.
> 
> I was really thinking that I'd finally O'd back on CD38, what with the big temp rise on CD39, but my temp took another big dip today.:nope:
> It's getting discouraging to keep thinking 'this is finally it' and then come crashing down again.:nope:
> And worse, the UTI symptoms that I seemed to be having the past few days have been a lot worse today. I've had one before and know what it feels like, so now I have to deal with that. :wacko:
> Apparently the cranberry supplements weren't strong enough to ward it off, and I have no idea where it came from, as I stopped supplementing with acidophilus at least 10 days ago.
> A disappointing day.
> 
> So sorry it's a bad day :( and bummer about the uti. :hugs:
> 
> It looks like a lot of your temps are open circles. Do you temp at the same time everyday? I set an alarm before I actually have to wake up and roll over, temp and go back to sleep til my second alarm. That has helped make my chart a lot easier to read. I also started temping vaginally since my temp was thrown way off any time I happened to sleep with my mouth open. It's also more comfortable. Maybe you could try that with your next cycle?
> 
> Just trying to help :) I hope the uti clears up quickly.Click to expand...

 I had to change the time I temp halfway through, as I kept getting awakened an hour earlier - hence that became the standard time for the rest of the month.
I think I will try temping vaginally next month as I do sleep with my mouth open all the time, and have heard its more accurate that way anyway.

Thanks for commenting :)


----------



## luna_19

minuet said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: minuet, do you usually have such long cycles?
> 
> yes I do, usually really long cycles. But I started using vitex the first of July and got AF a couple weeks later, so really thought it was working to get cycles back on track.
> I guess it's going to take a lot more time.Click to expand...

Well that blows :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: minuet, do you usually have such long cycles?
> 
> yes I do, usually really long cycles. But I started using vitex the first of July and got AF a couple weeks later, so really thought it was working to get cycles back on track.
> I guess it's going to take a lot more time.Click to expand...

Maybe something you may want to look into, my best friend did acupuncture and after only 2 weeks her cycles went from 42 to 31 days. :shrug:


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> Feeling sad and bummed out right now.
> 
> I was really thinking that I'd finally O'd back on CD38, what with the big temp rise on CD39, but my temp took another big dip today.:nope:
> It's getting discouraging to keep thinking 'this is finally it' and then come crashing down again.:nope:
> And worse, the UTI symptoms that I seemed to be having the past few days have been a lot worse today. I've had one before and know what it feels like, so now I have to deal with that. :wacko:
> Apparently the cranberry supplements weren't strong enough to ward it off, and I have no idea where it came from, as I stopped supplementing with acidophilus at least 10 days ago.
> A disappointing day.

:hugs:
Are the P's in the beginning of your cycle progesterone? I have heard that if you use progesterone before ovulation it will act like birth control and stop/delay ovulation. Could this be a cause of your long cycles? I hope you o soon!


----------



## Tammy012

Omigoodness! I would hate to have such long cycles! Mine range from 28 days to 45 days...just depends. I'm very irregular so I doubt I will be falling pregnant anytime soon :/ But I'm getting things checked out with my Dr finally! So maybe I will get back on track soon lol I feel like I am already going to be out this month because I have been too busy to BD. I don't test for ovulation so we just BD lots throughout the month and hopefully we hit the date :p But we haven't been BDing because I am so tired all the time! 

One day it will happen. I am very determined to not let the BFN's get to me.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I'm a bit nervous, curious, weirded out...any advice?
I was just getting ready for bed, and checked my CM, and there was a lot of creamy CM but inside a bit more, was a big glob of creamy CM with quite a bit of EWCM in it. Very very stretchy...Isn't it supposed to stay creamy if you are in fact pregnant?


----------



## luna_19

Some people get lots of ewcm before getting their bfp!


----------



## AwesomePossum

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm a bit nervous, curious, weirded out...any advice?
> I was just getting ready for bed, and checked my CM, and there was a lot of creamy CM but inside a bit more, was a big glob of creamy CM with quite a bit of EWCM in it. Very very stretchy...Isn't it supposed to stay creamy if you are in fact pregnant?

I think as with most early signs it depends on the woman. I had creamy and/or EWCM for about a week before my period was late and for 6 days after. I ended up going 40 days (normal for me is 32-34) and my midwife is almost positive I had a chemical pregnancy. Not saying that to scare you, just that increased cm is very common pregnancy sign ;)

Try not to worry too much. It might also be the rest of the ejaculate from when you bd-ed. I've had it come out as late as 4 days after. 

You may also still be waiting to ovulate. Some times the body gears up to ovulate and then backs off so it tries again a few days later. Typically you'll get dry or at least sticky for the first week after ovulation. I'd say best to keep bd every other day until you stop having fertile cm or have 14 temps over your coverline just to be sure.


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Feeling sad and bummed out right now.
> 
> I was really thinking that I'd finally O'd back on CD38, what with the big temp rise on CD39, but my temp took another big dip today.:nope:
> It's getting discouraging to keep thinking 'this is finally it' and then come crashing down again.:nope:
> And worse, the UTI symptoms that I seemed to be having the past few days have been a lot worse today. I've had one before and know what it feels like, so now I have to deal with that. :wacko:
> Apparently the cranberry supplements weren't strong enough to ward it off, and I have no idea where it came from, as I stopped supplementing with acidophilus at least 10 days ago.
> A disappointing day.
> 
> :hugs:
> Are the P's in the beginning of your cycle progesterone? I have heard that if you use progesterone before ovulation it will act like birth control and stop/delay ovulation. Could this be a cause of your long cycles? I hope you o soon!Click to expand...

Well the progesterone cream bottle, and everything I read about it including Dr Lee, said to use it throughout the cycle and just stop for AF. But then other ladies said not to use it before ovulation so I stopped ( also because of weird side effects).

On thing Dr Lee said to do in his book for those TTC, was using progesterone cream for three months without stopping, thus suppressing ovulation. When you stop it after three months, its supposed to result in a really strong ovulation, increasing your chances of conceiving, and kickstarting normal ovulation. 
Obviously I've been hesitate to start something like that, I think if vitex doesn't work I will try losing weight before something that drastic.
( I still consider the progesterone cream idea less drastic than clomid or provera, but that is of course a matter of opinion)


----------



## minuet

Tammy012 said:


> Omigoodness! I would hate to have such long cycles! Mine range from 28 days to 45 days...just depends. I'm very irregular so I doubt I will be falling pregnant anytime soon :/ But I'm getting things checked out with my Dr finally! So maybe I will get back on track soon lol I feel like I am already going to be out this month because I have been too busy to BD. I don't test for ovulation so we just BD lots throughout the month and hopefully we hit the date :p But we haven't been BDing because I am so tired all the time!
> 
> One day it will happen. I am very determined to not let the BFN's get to me.

Aww I hope your doctor can help figure things out soon! Its so frustrating not knowing what's going on and just hoping things will happen. Keep your chin up, determination apparently is much needed when TTC!


----------



## dcm_mw12

18 more days until I test


----------



## DSemcho

AwesomePossum said:


> Ooooh my goodness! I'm 6dpo (which is typically never an exciting thing for me) and I had a nice temp dip this morning. I thought to myself hmmmm, I wonder if that's an implantation dip. Then later today I had the tiniest bit of bright red spotting! I've never been so thrilled to see red on a tissue in my life lol

Your "Ooooh my goodness!" Totally made me laugh!! Thanks for making my morning brighter. And I'm still waiting on some IB (haven't seen any so far) but my temps are making me overly hopeful



lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm a bit nervous, curious, weirded out...any advice?
> I was just getting ready for bed, and checked my CM, and there was a lot of creamy CM but inside a bit more, was a big glob of creamy CM with quite a bit of EWCM in it. Very very stretchy...Isn't it supposed to stay creamy if you are in fact pregnant?

That is a very good sign! But I've also read that your CM can go to the dry stage (like it does before AF) even if you are pregnant because your body hasn't released enough hormones.


----------



## DSemcho

Just had a naptime dream that I got a BFP on a test....... Running out to get a FRER because I can't resist.


----------



## New_Wife

My temp went back up to the second highest temp I've had. BFN with IC this morning but not unexpected if implantation was yesterday.


----------



## charlieworld

Ahh, help!!! I've taken 6 tests (because I'm a plonker) - 2 of which I mucked up by being hasty, all saying negative, but in my mind I FEEL pregnant. 

I've had:
Killer headache (which I NEVER get, unless pregnant when migraines hit HARD). 
Lower back pain like period due but lower. 
A metallic taste in my mouth for over a week - can't drink tea or coffee.
A burning sensation in my mouth when I eat anything acidic - apples, strawberries etc.
A weight in my vagina similar needing to pee.
Less CM compared to pre-period phase.
I haven't gained any weight, where a normal cycle sees me gain 2 kg.
......oh, and I'm a complete emotional wreck. :cry:

AF due tomorrow according to a normal phase.


----------



## gnome86

ok so it's official. I am crazy. Spending £292 on a private transvaginal ultrasound scan on thursday coz am scared there something seriously wrong, with having been poorly this month. Had several real bad days this last week, so think whatever cyst it was may have dispersed of itself as cant feel the lump on my ovary so easy now (not my imagination, was huge and doc could feel too) but am still gonna get checked as even if it has gone, i dont want to risk having waited until 25th (1st nhs appt available) and it be something serious but also think it worth the money as will pick up on endo/pcos etc and cut out a wait for an u/s on nhs when go to gp next month to start getting fertility help. 
what u reckon, would you pay it or am i nuts? x


----------



## babyface15

sounds very promising, wishing you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## charlieworld

Hi gnome. 
I think £300 is a small price to pay for peace of mind. 

I imagine nothing is going to put your mind at rest apart from a thorough test......

Good luck if you go for it. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

FRER was a BFN at 8dpo... Guessing I should count myself out?

As for the 300 pounds thing... I wouldn't personally but that's just me. I've waited 3 weeks before to redo a pap smear after getting the results of an abnormal one.


----------



## babyface15

DSemcho said:


> FRER was a BFN at 8dpo... Guessing I should count myself out?
> 
> As for the 300 pounds thing... I wouldn't personally but that's just me. I've waited 3 weeks before to redo a pap smear after getting the results of an abnormal one.

Don't get yourself down, it's still quite early for a bfp!


----------



## DSemcho

Yeah but that dream got me really excited! And my husband is acting like he's hating the idea of me getting pregnant less and less (he's terrified!!).


----------



## Liztastic

Got my BFP 10 dpo on 9/1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyface15

Liztastic said:


> Got my BFP 10 dpo on 9/1!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG! Way to go hun!! :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Yeah but that dream got me really excited! And my husband is acting like he's hating the idea of me getting pregnant less and less (he's terrified!!).

Don't fret, sometimes men don't step up until it's literally in their lap. That being said, be kind to yourself that whatever is meant to happen will. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Liztastic said:


> Got my BFP 10 dpo on 9/1!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!! How many does this make for this thread??

A H&H 9 mos to you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Liztastic

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm a bit nervous, curious, weirded out...any advice?
> I was just getting ready for bed, and checked my CM, and there was a lot of creamy CM but inside a bit more, was a big glob of creamy CM with quite a bit of EWCM in it. Very very stretchy...Isn't it supposed to stay creamy if you are in fact pregnant?

I had that the night before I got my BFP (9 DPO, got my BFP 10 DPO), which was just a couple days ago and I was freaking out too! That morning I woke up to check and had EWCM then before bed I checked and like you I had a huge gob of milky looking stretchy mucus - way more then what I have around O time. It was a pregnancy sign for me :):) Fx'ed for you :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck Gnome:)
Congrats on the new BFP's and thanks for all of the EWCM advice:)


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for another BFP! :D So many this cycle!


----------



## lorojovanos

A bit disheartened this morning...:( I took two HPT's and one of them was an FRER and nothing! Not a hint of anything on either... I have no idea what yesterday was about, a pink line developing right from the moment urine hit it, and it stayed pink... Feeling VERY defeated...


----------



## DSemcho

I know the feeling Loro. I'm feeling that way today to :(


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> I know the feeling Loro. I'm feeling that way today to :(

This just stinks, at least neither of us are feeling this way alone...:hugs:

I'm wondering if maybe I'm only 5 dpo instead of 10, do you think or am I grasping at straws?


----------



## DSemcho

Do you use OPKs?


----------



## DSemcho

If I had to guess I'd say you OV'd on CD70


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Lori, those dollar store tests are horrible, I'll never use them again after all the evaps I had

Congrats Liz!


----------



## torrie118

Loro, I had that happen to me last month. I took 3 tests and they were all like that. My doctor said it was a chemical. It was a horrible feeling. Luckily I have a wonderful man that told me he would just have to put another bun in my oven. lol He did!! It happened for us the very next month and my tests are still positive as of this morning!!! I will cross my fingers for you girls!!!


----------



## lunallena

my AF is due on September 16 ,I hate the two weeks wait.
maybe this is my lucky month!!!


----------



## minuet

charlieworld said:


> Ahh, help!!! I've taken 6 tests (because I'm a plonker) - 2 of which I mucked up by being hasty, all saying negative, but in my mind I FEEL pregnant.
> 
> I've had:
> Killer headache (which I NEVER get, unless pregnant when migraines hit HARD).
> Lower back pain like period due but lower.
> A metallic taste in my mouth for over a week - can't drink tea or coffee.
> A burning sensation in my mouth when I eat anything acidic - apples, strawberries etc.
> A weight in my vagina similar needing to pee.
> Less CM compared to pre-period phase.
> I haven't gained any weight, where a normal cycle sees me gain 2 kg.
> ......oh, and I'm a complete emotional wreck. :cry:
> 
> AF due tomorrow according to a normal phase.

Symptoms sound promising. AF needs to stay away for you tomorrow!


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> FRER was a BFN at 8dpo... Guessing I should count myself out?

Now DSemcho, you know better than to count yourself out at just 8 DPO!

:hugs:


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I know the feeling Loro. I'm feeling that way today to :(
> 
> This just stinks, at least neither of us are feeling this way alone...:hugs:
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe I'm only 5 dpo instead of 10, do you think or am I grasping at straws?Click to expand...

Based on the charting principle that you are supposed to have a .4 degree rise, and 3 sustained high temps to confirm ovulation, I think FF is correct with your ovulation date. That said, at 10DPO you really aren't out yet!


----------



## bibicakes

DSemcho said:


> Hey bibi not to be nosey or anything but you wouldn't happen to be an overweight woman would you? I was diagnosed with PCOS in Oct 2009 and told I only had a 20% chance of conceiving. But the first time I lowered my carb intake dramatically everything went away and I got pregnant. And since then I've been great. No more cysts, my testosterone and prolactin levels went back to normal. Try doing low/no carbs for a couple of months if you are overweight and see if it helps.

I actually am overweight, but I've dieted and exercised, nothing really worked with the cysts. I've even done low carb and low calorie. It sucks. Talked to my doctor about it, and she said I kinda screwed myself up. She suggested in stead just to monitor sugar intake and to walk about 30 minutes a day. So far, been doing that for a month...hopefully all goes well! But at least I don't have outrageous facial hair. I think I would've died if I had that symptom of pcos.


----------



## bibicakes

Ok girls, need some help...I'm 7DPO and yesterday started feeling a pulling sensation on my uterus everytime I used the bathroom. Nipples are extremely sensitive, breasts hurt like crazy, can't even wear a bra, and I woke up this morning with a "full" feeling in my uterus area. I know it's too early to test, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Also on a note, I'm not a CM checker...fingers are too short for such things [tmi, i know] but as for symptoms...that's all I got. I don't normally have these symptoms during pms, but then again I took clomid and heard stories where it can give you crazy pms. I just wanna pull my hair out, this is so frustrating...


----------



## lunallena

bibicakes said:


> Ok girls, need some help...I'm 7DPO and yesterday started feeling a pulling sensation on my uterus everytime I used the bathroom. Nipples are extremely sensitive, breasts hurt like crazy, can't even wear a bra, and I woke up this morning with a "full" feeling in my uterus area. I know it's too early to test, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Also on a note, I'm not a CM checker...fingers are too short for such things [tmi, i know] but as for symptoms...that's all I got. I don't normally have these symptoms during pms, but then again I took clomid and heard stories where it can give you crazy pms. I just wanna pull my hair out, this is so frustrating...

 I also took clomid and it is insane, I was told by my doctor to expect all those things you describe, yesterday I was in so much pain that I considered going to the ER, today they are gone.


----------



## bibicakes

:[ well, so far i have no cramps. my cramping stopped a couple of days ago, but it was mild cramps. now i'm not so sure if i'm going to get a bfp this month. :-(


----------



## lunallena

when is your AF due? mine is Sept 16. I hope it works for us this month


----------



## DSemcho

Yes you would have died. I have to shave under my chin and my side burns every morning =/ It really sucks.


----------



## DSemcho

I GOT EWCM TODAY!!!!!!! 8 DPO... Been dry for the past few days and today I wiped and saw something, so I swirled my finger around my cervix and voila, EWCM!


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I GOT EWCM TODAY!!!!!!! 8 DPO... Been dry for the past few days and today I wiped and saw something, so I swirled my finger around my cervix and voila, EWCM!

sounding better and better! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I hope it's a good sign.

I'm cd21 and 8dpo, got prominent blue veins in my bbs leading towards the nips. How much of a sign is that? They are fuller, larger, and just feel heavier but not really sore yet. CM is sticky almost dry. Af due on the 12th...what do you think?


----------



## luna_19

I say if it's different that's a good sign!

My bbs get all big and veiny every month...


----------



## Babywhisperer

luna_19 said:


> I say if it's different that's a good sign!
> 
> My bbs get all big and veiny every month...

Thanks. Mine get big too just not veiny.


----------



## nzjade

gnome86 said:


> ok so it's official. I am crazy. Spending £292 on a private transvaginal ultrasound scan on thursday coz am scared there something seriously wrong, with having been poorly this month. Had several real bad days this last week, so think whatever cyst it was may have dispersed of itself as cant feel the lump on my ovary so easy now (not my imagination, was huge and doc could feel too) but am still gonna get checked as even if it has gone, i dont want to risk having waited until 25th (1st nhs appt available) and it be something serious but also think it worth the money as will pick up on endo/pcos etc and cut out a wait for an u/s on nhs when go to gp next month to start getting fertility help.
> what u reckon, would you pay it or am i nuts? x

Hi Gnome, 

I would pay it - if there was a hint that something wasn't 100% right 'down there', no amount of money could hold me back. You're doing the right thing :flow:


----------



## usnavywife06

Put me down for the 10th! Got 2 VERY faint BFP last nite and today but I also did an hcg trigger shot 11 days ago so it could possibly be from that. This was the 3rd cycle of injections and I hope it worked this time!


----------



## AwesomePossum

torrie118 said:


> Loro, I had that happen to me last month. I took 3 tests and they were all like that. My doctor said it was a chemical. It was a horrible feeling. Luckily I have a wonderful man that told me he would just have to put another bun in my oven. lol He did!! It happened for us the very next month and my tests are still positive as of this morning!!! I will cross my fingers for you girls!!!

I had a chemical last month and am feeling really good about this month. This really gave me hope and brightened my day :) Thanks for posting!


----------



## CakeCottage

9dpo (darn this TWW is dragging!) 
Today's symptoms:
 I feel nauseas and actually vomitted a little bit which is a bit unusual.
 My bbs are painful although I generally get tender bbs before AF
 I've had mild cramps on and off today
 I've got a headache
 I'm off my food
Not sure if any of it means anything as I'm very much doubting that this was our month!
X


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> I GOT EWCM TODAY!!!!!!! 8 DPO... Been dry for the past few days and today I wiped and saw something, so I swirled my finger around my cervix and voila, EWCM!

So you're a day behind me...both got EWCM, me at 9, you at 8. Fingers very tightly crossed its a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## bibicakes

lunallena said:


> when is your AF due? mine is Sept 16. I hope it works for us this month

mines is 9/11. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## bibicakes

DSemcho said:


> Yes you would have died. I have to shave under my chin and my side burns every morning =/ It really sucks.

aww, DSemcho. Too bad there's no real permanent way to get rid of that. My mom's friend had laser hair removal done, but she said after pregnancy, it came back. Maybe after pregnancy, it's something you could look into?


----------



## gnome86

wahoo! the nhs place called me back this morn n said there'd been mistake so they fitting me in 2mo so i dont have to wave byebye to my money :happydance:

Congrats to the BFPs, fingers crossed for testers x

Dust of the baby variety to all :flower:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

So now I am in the 2 week limbo. I'm 1 dpo FX'D. We have BD everyday last week. Hopefully it work!

FX'D for you gnome & everyone else too!!


----------



## lunallena

Mrs. 2010 said:


> So now I am in the 2 week limbo. I'm 1 dpo FX'D. We have BD everyday last week. Hopefully it work!
> 
> FX'D for you gnome & everyone else too!!

Can I join you!!! I am also in limbo for the next two weeks:wacko:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Sure AF suppost to arrive on the 16th FX'D it doesn't show it's ugly head...lol!! Good luck!!


----------



## lunallena

lunallena said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> So now I am in the 2 week limbo. I'm 1 dpo FX'D. We have BD everyday last week. Hopefully it work!
> 
> FX'D for you gnome & everyone else too!!
> 
> Can I join you!!! I am also in limbo for the next two weeks:wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you I just got your friend request, is the first time I tried to use the link
I don't know if it worked LOL :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

It went threw now I'm in your contacts. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I just want to say, I've got some serious cramps going on...not sure what thats about but it REALLY feels like period cramps...


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> I just want to say, I've got some serious cramps going on...not sure what thats about but it REALLY feels like period cramps...

No No No! :witch: Stay the hell away!!!!! FX'd for you babe. :hugs::af::af::af:


----------



## lunallena

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say, I've got some serious cramps going on...not sure what thats about but it REALLY feels like period cramps...
> 
> No No No! :witch: Stay the hell away!!!!! FX'd for you babe. :hugs::af::af::af:Click to expand...

To funny :haha:


----------



## Fezzie

13dpo and started spotting. So I'm 90% sure I'm out :(


----------



## lunallena

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Sure AF suppost to arrive on the 16th FX'D it doesn't show it's ugly head...lol!! Good luck!!

O God I am also due on the 16th, it will either be a happy day or..... let me not start getting worry :headspin:


----------



## AwesomePossum

lorojovanos said:


> I just want to say, I've got some serious cramps going on...not sure what thats about but it REALLY feels like period cramps...

At 10 dpo it could just be implantation cramps :) Your temps are still up. Don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Fezzie said:


> 13dpo and started spotting. So I'm 90% sure I'm out :(

Maybe not...when is AF due? Could it be IB?


----------



## Redhead7211

Loro-How many DPO are you? I am 12 dpiui and have been crampy since 8 dpiui. The cramps are in my lower abdomen and my boobs, legs and arms are incredibly sore too. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie


----------



## lunallena

lunallena said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say, I've got some serious cramps going on...not sure what thats about but it REALLY feels like period cramps...
> 
> No No No! :witch: Stay the hell away!!!!! FX'd for you babe. :hugs::af::af::af:Click to expand...
> 
> To funny :haha:Click to expand...

I agree with the other ladies it could be implantation cramps, don't give up yet!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE, please don't give up yet...
I'm 10 dpo right now, the cramps only started tonight and holy moly, it hurts. I thought for sure my period was here, I feel soaked...*sorry* So I checked and I have soooooo much CM, but now it's got some EWCM mixed in, only a tiny tiny bit, but it's mostly sticky instead of creamy. As long as I have been charting and taking notice of my CM, I dont recall sticky CM. God I am so confused right now, thank god for you girls:)


----------



## nzjade

gnome86 said:


> wahoo! the nhs place called me back this morn n said there'd been mistake so they fitting me in 2mo so i dont have to wave byebye to my money :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs, fingers crossed for testers x
> 
> Dust of the baby variety to all :flower:

Yaaay!! Go the NHS! (I'm from NZ but worked for the NHS when I lived in England for 2 1/2 years - I know they can be useless sometimes but seriously, in NZ the waiting list for appointments on the public health system can be MONTHS!). :happydance:


----------



## nzjade

:hugs: Fezzie

Congrats to all of the BFPs so far! Keep 'em coming please!

Well I just went for a run because it's such a nice day, and who is there to greet me upon my return? Only the evil :witch:!!!

I already knew I was out this month due to BFN on Monday and also this morning with FMU. This is my first 28 day cycle since March, so I think I ovulated earlier than I thought, so may have missed it altogether! OPKs and pre-seed for me next month if I can convince DB.

Have a lovely day ladies, I'll see some of you (not too many I hope) on another thread next month xx


----------



## Babywhisperer

nzjade said:


> :hugs: Fezzie
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFPs so far! Keep 'em coming please!
> 
> Well I just went for a run because it's such a nice day, and who is there to greet me upon my return? Only the evil :witch:!!!
> 
> I knew I was out this month due to BFN on Monday and also this morning with FMU. This is my first 28 day cycle since March, so I think I ovulated earlier than I thought, so may have missed it altogether! OPKs and pre-seed for me next month if I can convince DB.
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, I'll see some of you (not too many I hope) on another thread next month xx

Aww sorry babe. Sounds like you have a good plan for the next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Megan1986

nzjade said:


> :hugs: Fezzie
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFPs so far! Keep 'em coming please!
> 
> Well I just went for a run because it's such a nice day, and who is there to greet me upon my return? Only the evil :witch:!!!
> 
> I knew I was out this month due to BFN on Monday and also this morning with FMU. This is my first 28 day cycle since March, so I think I ovulated earlier than I thought, so may have missed it altogether! OPKs and pre-seed for me next month if I can convince DB.
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, I'll see some of you (not too many I hope) on another thread next month xx

:hugs: friend!!


----------



## lilyV

Gnome - based on the little info you've provided/ or the little info I understand, I wouldn't do it. It's your body and your choice though 

Liztastic - congrats! h&h 9 months!


GL and FX to the ladies out there who are TTC!!


----------



## Jyneffer

Okay.. I have had mild to moderate cramping different from af cramps and unusual for me from 4 dpo to today 11 dpo.. af is supposed to come the 9th and I believe she is coming and I am out :'(. 

Went to the hospital Sunday evening to see if they could pinpoint the source of pain, but came out with nothing except a normal cyst on my left ovary, which is not the source of my pain at all. I went for the follow up with my Dr today and she gave me a quick pelvic check and said everything felt normal and since her pressing on my ovaries wasn't hurting, there is nothing wrong with them either.. So I brought up if my mind wanted me to be pregnant, then could I just be giving myself the symptoms? she just smiled nicely and said that was a possiblility. 

all tests were a BFN and just a little bit ago, I got my pre af white creamy cm. :(. I am disappointed, but I know that If it is meant to be, it will be.. disappointed and frantic mainly because I have exactly 5 months to get pregnant before my husband deploys for a year.. ugh and cry face..


----------



## lorojovanos

Ugh, I am so "wet" I have been running to the bathroom like every 15 minutes, this is so weird...


----------



## Crystal5483

So AF would normally be due about 34 days from the past one... but today I got a pos OPK on CD16... which is CRAZY early for me... I normally get them CD 20-22! Sooo AF could be as early as CD30 which means 9/18 ... or as late as CD34 which is 9/22!

I wasn't going to try this month - trying to take a break... but I got this early pos OPK which hasn't happened in the two years we've been trying... and today would have been my Mom's 54th birthday... but she passed 2 years and 1 month ago today. I'm taking it as a sign!

Oh and my less (more skeptical) reason is because I went to see a friend's psychic almost one year ago and she said I would be pregnant within the year.


----------



## echo

Good luck Crystal, just do whatever feels right to you.

:hugs: Fezzie, but you aren't out yet, but I know how you feel. :(

Loro, the cm fauset sounds promising! FX'd!

Good luck testers!


----------



## minuet

Jyneffer said:


> Okay.. I have had mild to moderate cramping different from af cramps and unusual for me from 4 dpo to today 11 dpo.. af is supposed to come the 9th and I believe she is coming and I am out :'(.
> 
> Went to the hospital Sunday evening to see if they could pinpoint the source of pain, but came out with nothing except a normal cyst on my left ovary, which is not the source of my pain at all. I went for the follow up with my Dr today and she gave me a quick pelvic check and said everything felt normal and since her pressing on my ovaries wasn't hurting, there is nothing wrong with them either.. So I brought up if my mind wanted me to be pregnant, then could I just be giving myself the symptoms? she just smiled nicely and said that was a possiblility.
> 
> all tests were a BFN and just a little bit ago, I got my pre af white creamy cm. :(. I am disappointed, but I know that If it is meant to be, it will be.. disappointed and frantic mainly because I have exactly 5 months to get pregnant before my husband deploys for a year.. ugh and cry face..

 I'm sorry hon, I understand the urgency to get pregnant. :hugs: I want to be a mother by this time next year too.


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Ugh, I am so "wet" I have been running to the bathroom like every 15 minutes, this is so weird...

your symptoms have me intrigued loro. Closely following your story over here. :)


----------



## minuet

Crystal5483 said:


> So AF would normally be due about 34 days from the past one... but today I got a pos OPK on CD16... which is CRAZY early for me... I normally get them CD 20-22! Sooo AF could be as early as CD30 which means 9/18 ... or as late as CD34 which is 9/22!
> 
> I wasn't going to try this month - trying to take a break... but I got this early pos OPK which hasn't happened in the two years we've been trying... and today would have been my Mom's 54th birthday... but she passed 2 years and 1 month ago today. I'm taking it as a sign!
> 
> Oh and my less (more skeptical) reason is because I went to see a friend's psychic almost one year ago and she said I would be pregnant within the year.

Crystal! :hugs: I've missed you. You were such an encouragement back when I was trying to use OPKS ( they so didn't work for me btw).

Glad you got a positive OPK!


----------



## DSemcho

Wow... SO MUCH has happened since last night. 

YAY for all the good symptoms!!

Welcome to all the new people to the thread.

And for everyone I hope AF stays away and we all get our sticky beans!

AFM - my boobs REALLY hurt and the past couple of mornings I woke up with nauseous (more so this morning). I'm 9DPO and I took a Wondfo Dip Stick HPT with my FMU and got a BFN unfortunately. AF is due on the 11th - so I'm hoping to do my FRER at 11DPO and maybe I'll know then.


----------



## Alice87

Hello ladies. I've been TTC for 9 months. I think I'm either 7 or 8 dpo. And for the last three days I've had really sharp twinges that get quite uncomfortable, and sore boobs but normally get that around this time. AF due 11th Sept day before my birthday so maybe this will be q little birthday present!! 

How are you all getting on? Xxx


----------



## DSemcho

Pretty good! And welcome to the countdown! What are your cycle lengths?? And twinges can be a good thing! I know my boobs are killing me like to even barely touch them. I swear if my husband thumps one I'mma hit him pretty hard.


----------



## New_Wife

9 DPO today for me as well. Cramping and headaches have subsided and I'm in a great mood. Normally AF would be due Saturday, but I think I ovulated later than normal making her due next Monday-Wednesday. BFN this morning on Babi ICs.


----------



## Genki

Ladies - 9DPO and my boobs feel quite sore. other than that though, no noticable difference. 

I might test tomorrow if I can't bear to wait but might try to hold out until Friday or Saturday. AF due Sunday or Monday. I dont think I really have a chance though. The boob pain is probably in my head!


----------



## Fezzie

Babywhisperer said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 13dpo and started spotting. So I'm 90% sure I'm out :(
> 
> Maybe not...when is AF due? Could it be IB?Click to expand...

I think 13 dpo is way too late for IB, but thanks for trying to give me hope :) AF due Saturday. Boooooo.


----------



## charlieworld

BF(B,S,B,F,P)N. Ooof, glad to get that off my chest.

Really had my hopes up. AF due today. Have had so many unusual symptoms. 

Really fed up now. 

Best friend has invited me to hers for wine. Am very tempted!


----------



## Crystal5483

Loro - I've been feeling the same way! It's definitely been in abundance!

Minuet - Thank you! Your OPKs definitely confused me. Every time I thought you were getting close - they swung a different way! I'm happy to be back. Even though I was planning on taking a break - deep down I knew that it wouldn't last lol

Charlie - how many dpo are you?


----------



## lorojovanos

:hi: CRYSTAL!

So at 11 dpo, my FF pts are at 54. I have had like high 70's before, and not been preg:( I took an FRER this am, and it was :bfn: My 10miu IC's should come in the mail today, so I will test with that once it's here. I saved my FMU. I feel like if nothing shows on there, I can pretty much count myself out. No big changes in my temp, it went down .01. My cm is still very abundant, not enjoying the feeling of being wet all day...although if I txt my hubby and say that I'm super wet, I could get him home in a flash:blush:


----------



## Crystal5483

Hahahaha! Sounds like a good idea Loro! And I know what you mean about the being wet part. Last Friday we had to dress business casual for work (typically we wear jeans - my boss is awesome like that- despite dress codes saying otherwise!) and I had on a pair of gray pants and of course they're thin material - let's just say that I was happy my shirt was long! SORRY FOR THE TMI!


----------



## charlieworld

Crystal5483 said:


> Loro - I've been feeling the same way! It's definitely been in abundance!
> 
> Minuet - Thank you! Your OPKs definitely confused me. Every time I thought you were getting close - they swung a different way! I'm happy to be back. Even though I was planning on taking a break - deep down I knew that it wouldn't last lol
> 
> Charlie - how many dpo are you?

Hi Crystal. I'm not 100% but about 13-14 dpo I would guess. 
(Normal cycle 25 days) Think I might use OPK next time. Are they worth it?


----------



## Crystal5483

Hmm. The OPKs have definitely worked for me. The two months I was using them out of the last 9 are the two months that I got preggo. Unfortunately both ended in loss... but I definitely think they help to pinpoint a good time BD! My doctor has be BDing every other day until I see the surge and then every day until two days after the surge ends at least. That schedule has worked for me. But to be honest I typically went 3 days after the end of the surge :)

I've seen someone on here not get their BFP until 18dpo! So I guess anything can happen. I didn't get my BFP with the pregnancy last Dec until the day AF was due - of course it didn't turn out the way I wanted but it was still there! Confirmed by bloods even.

Then the one is March was 9 days after the surge... again ended ... so who the eff knows! Bodies are so complicated sometimes!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm waiting still and two days is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## LilyPea

Got a faint but very there BFP last night and this morning on FRERs. Going to wait a few days then test again. FX'd.


----------



## Babywhisperer

LilyPea said:


> Got a faint but very there BFP last night and this morning on FRERs. Going to wait a few days then test again. FX'd.

Omg!! I hope you get a darker line!!!! I swear every thread I'm on has so many bfps!!! :happydance: FX'd for you!


----------



## echo

Congrats Lily! I hope it gets darker!


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I'm waiting still and two days is going to drive me crazy!

I am trying to wait until Wed the 12th when AF is due, but might break down and test on Sunday which should be 13/14dpo. The waiting is the hardest part...totally ripping off Tom Petty right there :haha:

How are you feeling though? :dust:


----------



## echo

14dpo today and no spotting or even tinged cm. If I didn't temp, I would have thought that I o'd late, but its pretty obvious that I did o 14 days ago. My nips are super erect, but breasts haven't been as sore this cycle. FF has given me 79 pregnancy points, and while I know that doesn't mean anything, its still 30-something more points than it has ever given me before, so this cycle is definitely different. Here I'm getting my hopes up, even though I know af could still show up out of nowhere tomorrow. :(
:af:


----------



## DSemcho

Anxious.... Scared.... Hopeful.... And the 2 days is before I'm gonna do my FRER (which will be 4 days before AF is due) How're you?


----------



## lorojovanos

You havent tested ECHO?


----------



## echo

No, I'm holding out. I hate wasting tests, and only give in under extreme bouts of pms :haha:. I can wait, and that way, if af shows, then I still have my 2 tests in the cabinet for next time. I don't trust the dollar store ones anymore, but one of those is one. The other is a FRER.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good for you, I wish I had that ability to resist. Nice rise this am:)
I'm anxiously waiting for my mail to come so i can test with my IC's. I am sure nothing will be on them, but the sensitivity is more than the FRER so I can have some hope. I will tell you, I'll never get the dollar store ones again, ever, after that pink line that showed up at 9dpo:(


----------



## charlieworld

LilyPea said:


> Got a faint but very there BFP last night and this morning on FRERs. Going to wait a few days then test again. FX'd.

Oh, fingers xed for you LilyPea! :thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

OoOo Good luck Lily! And Echo I hear you - but I'm such a POAS addict I'd be crazy without testing every possibly chance lol


----------



## bibicakes

I honestly think I'm out, I'm not having very high hopes. After googling symptoms of Clomid, I'm thinking my symptoms aren't pregnancy symptoms but Clomid symptoms: breast tenderness, nipple sensitivity, mild cramps, heachaches, frequent urination, heavy feeling uterus. But new symptoms, if you can call them symptoms, are confusing me: thirsty, fatigue, lots and lots of creamy cm [tmi, but there's a lot more than usual...i never get EWCM :-(] but from reading a lot of threads here, EWCM must be a sign of ovulation and pregnancy and I'm thinking with having pcos, I think my OPK gave me a false positive.

I don't know what to think, I'm 8dpo. My bf also has 30-40% low sperm motility, so I'm doubting one of those suckers made it to the mothership.


----------



## lorojovanos

My IC's came, and I dipped them in my FMU, negative:(
I dont know if urine sitting out since this am about 3.5 hours, makes a difference or not but its a negative. So I guess I'll test again in the am, but feeling really let down after the other day


----------



## torrie118

I'm pretty stressed out this morning. I had a small amount of brown blood this morning. Only when I wiped. I took another test it is still positive with a dark line. I just don't know. I feel so sad. I was thinking this is my month.


----------



## Babywhisperer

torrie118 said:


> I'm pretty stressed out this morning. I had a small amount of brown blood this morning. Only when I wiped. I took another test it is still positive with a dark line. I just don't know. I feel so sad. I was thinking this is my month.

Don't stress, you can have IB spotting for a few weeks, but call your dr to let them know.


----------



## torrie118

Babywhisperer said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty stressed out this morning. I had a small amount of brown blood this morning. Only when I wiped. I took another test it is still positive with a dark line. I just don't know. I feel so sad. I was thinking this is my month.
> 
> Don't stress, you can have IB spotting for a few weeks, but call your dr to let them know.Click to expand...

Even at 15dpo? I thought that was earlier. I did call they told me I just need to relax today. We did have intercourse last night. I was thinking it was that. They said no more until there is no spotting. I had a chemical recently and I am really scared of the same thing. thank you so much for the response. I feel a little better.


----------



## Babywhisperer

torrie118 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty stressed out this morning. I had a small amount of brown blood this morning. Only when I wiped. I took another test it is still positive with a dark line. I just don't know. I feel so sad. I was thinking this is my month.
> 
> Don't stress, you can have IB spotting for a few weeks, but call your dr to let them know.Click to expand...
> 
> Even at 15dpo? I thought that was earlier. I did call they told me I just need to relax today. We did have intercourse last night. I was thinking it was that. They said no more until there is no spotting. I had a chemical recently and I am really scared of the same thing. thank you so much for the response. I feel a little better.Click to expand...

Intercourse could have brought on some IB, dark brown is old blood, red is newer. Relax and have faith. I know women who have spotted off and on for several weeks after BFP. :hugs:


----------



## torrie118

Thank you soooo much. I am at work and felt like crying. I feel a little better.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My sister in law spotted the first 3 months of her pregnancy and the baby is fine. She is now 6 months pregnant. Don't stress yourself to much. The baby will be fine. :)


----------



## luna_19

congrats lily! :)


hang in there torrie, like others have said spotting is really common :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

11dpo and i've tested for the past three days and got BFN's. today is my last day of progesterone, so i will test tomorrow again just in case as last month a little over 12 hours after taking the last pill, i started spotting. If i ever get a bfp, i have to carry on taking the progesterone until the 12th week. Hence i would like to continue the progesterone as soon as possible to avoid a miscarriage.

On a sad note, yesterday and today i broke down and am now home on sick leave with anxiety and depression. My doctor has referred me to the counselling team. I'm a bit disappointed but a year without antidepressants or breakdowns is not too shabby eh :blush:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Sholi said:


> 11dpo and i've tested for the past three days and got BFN's. today is my last day of progesterone, so i will test tomorrow again just in case as last month a little over 12 hours after taking the last pill, i started spotting. If i ever get a bfp, i have to carry on taking the progesterone until the 12th week. Hence i would like to continue the progesterone as soon as possible to avoid a miscarriage.
> 
> On a sad note, yesterday and today i broke down and am now home on sick leave with anxiety and depression. My doctor has referred me to the counselling team. I'm a bit disappointed but a year without antidepressants or breakdowns is not too shabby eh :blush:

So sorry for your struggles...don't put so much pressure on yourself. Take the sick leave and rest up, and learn better coping skills. We take on so much as women, sometimes it's too much for us to bear. :hugs:


----------



## gnome86

well i have an enlarged ovary and she could see thickening on it possibly from where a cyst had been or some some sort of temp damage from ovulation. Had a discussion and she asked me lot bout when last AF was and if get pain at Ovulation so gota go back in 6 weeks for another scan. So pleased as ruled out anything serious healthwise and means am getting properly checked in terms of the baby purse, although what could be i dont know?
Strange thing is never had probs with the internal ultrasound but have been in agony all day since this time. 
how's everyone doing? x :flower:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

The 2WW is nerve racking..... They say stress can keep you from getting pregnant. Well, the 2WW can be the problem...lol!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

gnome86 said:


> well i have an enlarged ovary and she could see thickening on it possibly from where a cyst had been or some some sort of temp damage from ovulation. Had a discussion and she asked me lot bout when last AF was and if get pain at Ovulation so gota go back in 6 weeks for another scan. So pleased as ruled out anything serious healthwise and means am getting properly checked in terms of the baby purse, although what could be i dont know?
> Strange thing is never had probs with the internal ultrasound but have been in agony all day since this time.
> how's everyone doing? x :flower:

I hate internal ultrasounds! Especially when I've had cysts, it's excruciating! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## minuet

*gnome86* I'm glad they ruled out anything too serious, and I hope you feel a lot better tomorrow!

*torrie* don't stress, spotting is normal. You could always go in and get it checked just to relieve your mind on the subject. Do you know the cause of your previous miscarriage? If it was low progesterone they could give you progesterone supplements to help out your body as an extra precaution too. Congrats on the BFP!

*Sholi* 11 DPO is still early days yet, you could get that elusive BFP in the next few days! I hope you can get some rest and de-stress some.

As for me, the UTI symptoms come and go, and are much milder now. It hasn't been getting progressively worse, so it seems the extra cranberry supplements I've been taking are actually doing something. 
If it got worse I'd go to the doctor asap, but right now it seems to be clearing up on it's own.:happydance:
I did some research last night to see if it was a possible side effect of hormone fluctuations, but the only link seemed to be with high levels of progesterone with pregnancy.


----------



## AwesomePossum

lorojovanos said:


> My IC's came, and I dipped them in my FMU, negative:(
> I dont know if urine sitting out since this am about 3.5 hours, makes a difference or not but its a negative. So I guess I'll test again in the am, but feeling really let down after the other day

You're still pretty early for a bfp, sweetie :hugs: When I got pregnant with my son I didn't get a bfp until 19dpo. Implantation can start any time between 6 and 12 dpo and then it can take 5-6 days after that for enough hcg to build up enough to show on a test. The ladies who get bfps at 9-12dpo just implanted on the early side of the range. Your temps and signs still look good :)


----------



## torrie118

minuet said:


> *gnome86* I'm glad they ruled out anything too serious, and I hope you feel a lot better tomorrow!
> 
> *torrie* don't stress, spotting is normal. You could always go in and get it checked just to relieve your mind on the subject. Do you know the cause of your previous miscarriage? If it was low progesterone they could give you progesterone supplements to help out your body as an extra precaution too. Congrats on the BFP!
> 
> *Sholi* 11 DPO is still early days yet, you could get that elusive BFP in the next few days! I hope you can get some rest and de-stress some.
> 
> As for me, the UTI symptoms come and go, and are much milder now. It hasn't been getting progressively worse, so it seems the extra cranberry supplements I've been taking are actually doing something.
> If it got worse I'd go to the doctor asap, but right now it seems to be clearing up on it's own.:happydance:
> I did some research last night to see if it was a possible side effect of hormone fluctuations, but the only link seemed to be with high levels of progesterone with pregnancy.

thank you so much!!! I have not had any spotting since this morning and it was very little then. I am starting to relax...lol. I do not know. The doctor just says it was a chemical. I got faint positives for a couple of days then started bleeding and was negative after that. The doctors office is very nonchalant about it. They just tell me to relax and they will see me at my 8 week exam. I'll try that...lol
I am glad you are feeling better. Thank you so much for your response!:hugs:


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> My IC's came, and I dipped them in my FMU, negative:(
> I dont know if urine sitting out since this am about 3.5 hours, makes a difference or not but its a negative. So I guess I'll test again in the am, but feeling really let down after the other day

:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Sholi said:


> On a sad note, yesterday and today i broke down and am now home on sick leave with anxiety and depression. My doctor has referred me to the counselling team. I'm a bit disappointed but a year without antidepressants or breakdowns is not too shabby eh :blush:

I'm sorry about your break down. I understand what it's like to deal with it, I've been dealing with depression since I was 9. I know, no child should have depression but I was dealing with a lot at a young age. But a year without meds or breakdowns are great!!



gnome86 said:


> Strange thing is never had probs with the internal ultrasound but have been in agony all day since this time.
> how's everyone doing? x :flower:

The only time I've ever had a vaginal ultrasound hurt was when I had PID and I was already at the hospital at the time.


AFM - Temp is looking good (this morning was 97.8) and last night I was REALLY irritable. Also last night I had two dreams where I had to protect something (in the first one) and in the second one I had to protect my dogs (which both were very detailed so I was very sure it was them) and they are like my babies.


----------



## Sholi

DSemcho said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> On a sad note, yesterday and today i broke down and am now home on sick leave with anxiety and depression. My doctor has referred me to the counselling team. I'm a bit disappointed but a year without antidepressants or breakdowns is not too shabby eh :blush:
> 
> I'm sorry about your break down. I understand what it's like to deal with it, I've been dealing with depression since I was 9. I know, no child should have depression but I was dealing with a lot at a young age. But a year without meds or breakdowns are great!!
> 
> 
> 
> gnome86 said:
> 
> 
> Strange thing is never had probs with the internal ultrasound but have been in agony all day since this time.
> how's everyone doing? x :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I've ever had a vaginal ultrasound hurt was when I had PID and I was already at the hospital at the time.
> 
> 
> AFM - Temp is looking good (this morning was 97.8) and last night I was REALLY irritable. Also last night I had two dreams where I had to protect something (in the first one) and in the second one I had to protect my dogs (which both were very detailed so I was very sure it was them) and they are like my babies.Click to expand...

I've had it for over ten years and last year came off the meds to try and have been great. But with trying, reaching the one year mark, work and some family members giving me crap, i just can't cope anymore. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Sholi

12dpo today and bfn. I took my last progesterone pill last night, so should have spotting in the next few hours.


----------



## DSemcho

I want to test again but I know I shouldn't lol. SO annoying. And random question, what do people mean when they said they have been taking soy?


----------



## CakeCottage

I caved and tested this morning, BFN... I think that's me done for the month as it was a 10m/u test so I doubt I caught the egg this month! X


----------



## Crystal5483

Do not give up hope at 10,11, or 12dpo! Sometimes people don't even get a faint positive until 18dpo! Everyone is different and there's always hope until :witch: rears her ugly face. 


:dust: :af: :dust: :af: :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Thinking I'm out this month, AF is due on the 12th, I'm cd23 and probably 10 or 11dpo if I got my positive line on my opk on cd11 and the morning of cd12, or am I less days po? Maybe I'm 8...idk. No implantation symptoms whatsoever, and while my bbs are fuller and feel heavy and veins are prominent, I have been eating a lot of salt. Just feeling doubtful today.


----------



## DSemcho

Me to whisperer :( I took my other FRER today at 10DPO and got the :bfn: :cry:

All these symptoms, and a negative. Has me feeling really down and I can't talk to my husband about it. I honestly am thinking about not trying for a few cycles because I've been dealing with this for years.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Me to whisperer :( I took my other FRER today at 10DPO and got the :bfn: :cry:
> 
> All these symptoms, and a negative. Has me feeling really down and I can't talk to my husband about it. I honestly am thinking about not trying for a few cycles because I've been dealing with this for years.

Are you late for AF yet? Don't focus on the bfn, you might not get a bfp until you're late. I have a good feeling about your chances. :hugs: The symptoms are all pointing that way!


----------



## DSemcho

No I'm not due until the 11th. But I've had these symptoms before with previous cycles and still got my AF. And omg do I have to pee so much!! >_<


----------



## echo

15 dpo, still no sign of af, but stark white bfn this am. :(


----------



## charlieworld

echo said:


> 15 dpo, still no sign of af, but stark white bfn this am. :(

With you echo. 15dpo, 2 days late, no spotting, nada, and a BFN. :nope:
Can't figure out what is going on with my body. All over the place. Hope you get some good news soon. :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO, from what I can see of your chart, you had another lil' increase this am?

AFM, negative on an IC, 10 miu this morning:( Also had a tiny drop in temp which isnt a big deal other than, there hasnt been any rise at all in a few days...So I'm sure I'm out but already planning for my next cycle. NO SOY! I do believe that for me, it's what messed me up so bad this cycle. Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temping, it was such a good chart, then this cycle it went all wonky. I did nothing else different except for the soy. I think I'll also start EPO and B6...


----------



## DSemcho

I did but it keeps going up and down by .1 or .2 degrees every morning. But I'm still amazed my husband is waking me up for it to. :) So sweet.


----------



## torrie118

lorojovanos said:


> DSEMCHO, from what I can see of your chart, you had another lil' increase this am?
> 
> AFM, negative on an IC, 10 miu this morning:( Also had a tiny drop in temp which isnt a big deal other than, there hasnt been any rise at all in a few days...So I'm sure I'm out but already planning for my next cycle. NO SOY! I do believe that for me, it's what messed me up so bad this cycle. Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temping, it was such a good chart, then this cycle it went all wonky. I did nothing else different except for the soy. I think I'll also start EPO and B6...

Ive been seeing the soy and geritol alot. What is that?


----------



## torrie118

DSemcho said:


> I did but it keeps going up and down by .1 or .2 degrees every morning. But I'm still amazed my husband is waking me up for it to. :) So sweet.


awwww that is so sweet. Don't count yourself out yet. No af!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

torrie118 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> DSEMCHO, from what I can see of your chart, you had another lil' increase this am?
> 
> AFM, negative on an IC, 10 miu this morning:( Also had a tiny drop in temp which isnt a big deal other than, there hasnt been any rise at all in a few days...So I'm sure I'm out but already planning for my next cycle. NO SOY! I do believe that for me, it's what messed me up so bad this cycle. Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temping, it was such a good chart, then this cycle it went all wonky. I did nothing else different except for the soy. I think I'll also start EPO and B6...
> 
> Ive been seeing the soy and geritol alot. What is that?Click to expand...

I'm not too sure about the geritol, I cant get it Canada and I actually had to go to the States to get the soy isoflavones. It's like a natural Clomid. A lot of women swear by it...I believe it def lengthened my cycle this month and caused the weird temps but thats just me...


----------



## Genki

DSemcho said:


> I did but it keeps going up and down by .1 or .2 degrees every morning. But I'm still amazed my husband is waking me up for it to. :) So sweet.

I'm due AF on the 9th or 10th and also got a negative at 10DPO this morning. Hoping that it's just too early to show but I would have thought on a FRER it would be showing 3 or 4 days before my period. But as others have said, it's not over until you see AF. So FX for you too.


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> DSEMCHO, from what I can see of your chart, you had another lil' increase this am?
> 
> AFM, negative on an IC, 10 miu this morning:( Also had a tiny drop in temp which isnt a big deal other than, there hasnt been any rise at all in a few days...So I'm sure I'm out but already planning for my next cycle. NO SOY! I do believe that for me, it's what messed me up so bad this cycle. Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temping, it was such a good chart, then this cycle it went all wonky. I did nothing else different except for the soy. I think I'll also start EPO and B6...
> 
> Ive been seeing the soy and geritol alot. What is that?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not too sure about the geritol, I cant get it Canada and I actually had to go to the States to get the soy isoflavones. It's like a natural Clomid. A lot of women swear by it...I believe it def lengthened my cycle this month and caused the weird temps but thats just me...Click to expand...

If AF ever shows I am going to try soy next cycle, and go back to vitex, since this cycle is out of whack. I had stopped everything at the beginning of this cycle. Decided to go all natural. I looked up geritol, apparently its a liquid multivitamin with extra iron.


----------



## New_Wife

I'm also feeling out this morning. My temps have been off the last two days because my hubby keeps waking me up in the middle of the nigt (grr). Another BFN on both my IC and FRER. CP and CM are the same as they always are before my period, due Saturday. So I am done testing unless I don't start my period by Monday.


----------



## DSemcho

How do you use the soy? I've looked into it and have seen a lot of things that say soy is bad during pregnancy. But how would you take the soy isoflav(thingys)


----------



## lorojovanos

You take it like Clomid, days 5-9 or 3-7. I did 5-9 thats when I took Clomid. You either take half, or double your dosage of the clomid, I'm not 100% on that. I unfortunately cannot remember. You cannot take it too long and def only on those days. It *can* affect fertility long term


----------



## minuet

For all the ladies getting BFN at 10/11/12 etc DPO, please don't get discouraged. There is always hope until AF shows up!

As for Geritol, it's not worth trying IMO. From reading about it last night, it's like* Echo* said - just a multivitamin with extra iron. 
It seems the extra iron is good for strong ovulation, simply because many women are depleted in iron from menstruation.
So you could stick with your prenatal, which probably has extra iron anyway, or check into iron supplements. I think you can take too much iron though so be careful with that.
And btw iron supplements aren't recommended at all for men.


----------



## bibicakes

The wait has drove me crazy, I'm at 9dpo this morning and took a test and got a BFN with FMU. *sighs* I know it's early, but I think I'm out, from reading clomid symptoms, they're a lot like pregnancy symptoms so I think all I'm experiencing is clomid symptoms.

And those that took Clomid, can you help me out with a TMI question? : I have lots and lots of cm. When I check it's lotiony but on the undies it's almost like I peed a little and watery to where i need to wear a pantyliner now. Normal?

Sorry for the TMI but it's weirding me out.


----------



## DSemcho

What if you don't take Clomid?


----------



## bibicakes

It's my first round of clomid, and been trying for a year. I only ovulated twice in the past year, and with clomid I was able to ovulate and produce 3 mature follicles. 

But an edit to my cm...it's not lotiony. It's more like watered down lotion.


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> What if you don't take Clomid?

Hmmmm, I dont know what to tell you. You def shouldnt just do it without serious research or speaking to your Dr. My FS didnt recommend it, but my Clomid had run its course, so thats why I tried it. I dont believe I'll try it again though. It could be a coincidence that I took it and now my cycle is wonky, but I dont want to risk it. 
In terms of Clomid, it depends on each person, when your Dr says to take it. The earlier you take it, the more follicles it *can* produce, where as later, it has less follicles but the one or two you produce, are more mature. 
My first 3 months on it, I took 100mg, and didnt ovulate at all, my last 2 months, I got it upped to 150 and the first month was a BFN, second was my ectopic. 
I hope this information helps you, but be cautious, seriously. There are side affects, some can be serious so really, really look into it:hugs:


----------



## bibicakes

So far I'm on 50mg. My doctor recommended it since I wasn't able to ovulate on my own, since having pcos. I don't have any bad symptoms, just breast tenderness, sensitive nipples, full/heavy feeling uterus, frequent urination, headaches, fatigue, and sometimes dizziness...but all could be pregnancy symptoms too. But as of this morning at 9 dpi, test was negative, but still early to test. 

The only reason I asked about cm is because I have never produce ewcm in about 7-8 years it's always been like watered down lotion and never changed. So I was just curious because now there seems to be 3x the amount than normal and it's even more watery.


----------



## bobbles86

hi,
I'm 7dpo and really want to test.. please tell me no :wacko:

kate x


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> I hope this information helps you, but be cautious, seriously. There are side affects, some can be serious so really, really look into it:hugs:

Don't worry. I don't take stuff I'm not sure about and haven't researched fully.


----------



## minuet

bobbles86 said:


> hi,
> I'm 7dpo and really want to test.. please tell me no :wacko:
> 
> kate x

hi. and No testing! :haha: :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

bobbles86 said:


> hi,
> I'm 7dpo and really want to test.. please tell me no :wacko:
> 
> kate x

I won't tell you what to do but I will tell you to look at countdowntopregnancy.com and search the section that has % pos vs. neg by days past ovu...it will convince you to wait :winkwink:


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a quick question. I'm not assuming it means pregnancy or not, its just happening during my TWW-
About an hour or so ago, I started getting pain, down there. Feels like a lot of pressure, throbbing, not on the inside though. It really is right between my legs and it is not comfortable. Any ideas?


----------



## gnome86

just wanna cry. gone from regular as clockwork 28 day cycle to 23 last month and now just been to the toilet and when wiped had pink mucous ie start of AF so thats bang on 23 days again. With the enlarged ovary and thickening on it that the ultrasound consultant could see, do you think this is endo or something? i need some honest opinions pls girlies 
sorry to warble on :flower:


----------



## torrie118

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a quick question. I'm not assuming it means pregnancy or not, its just happening during my TWW-
> About an hour or so ago, I started getting pain, down there. Feels like a lot of pressure, throbbing, not on the inside though. It really is right between my legs and it is not comfortable. Any ideas?

I had the same type of feeling before my BFP....fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

torrie118 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I have a quick question. I'm not assuming it means pregnancy or not, its just happening during my TWW-
> About an hour or so ago, I started getting pain, down there. Feels like a lot of pressure, throbbing, not on the inside though. It really is right between my legs and it is not comfortable. Any ideas?
> 
> I had the same type of feeling before my BFP....fingers crossed!!!!Click to expand...

O yah? Interesting....:)
I just took 2 more and they are negative. 
BUT you know that feeling when youre ill, that all over body ache thing? Add that to it, and im not sick. This all started about an hour ago and i actually had to take something for it, im quite uncomfortable. Also, checked cm and it is lotiony, all white, but stretchy. I am so confused this TWW


----------



## AwesomePossum

New_Wife said:


> I'm also feeling out this morning. My temps have been off the last two days because my hubby keeps waking me up in the middle of the nigt (grr). Another BFN on both my IC and FRER. CP and CM are the same as they always are before my period, due Saturday. So I am done testing unless I don't start my period by Monday.

Aww I think your temps look good! Maybe an implantation dip 7dpo? It usually takes 5 -6 days after implantation for hcg to show a positive on a hpt. I didnt get one til 18 dpo with my son. Don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## CS2012

*Let me just start of by saying something about me I am not one bit patient not in the least little bit. So this is driving me insane I am so tempted to just take the 5 minute walk to dollar general and buy some test but I know that would be a waste of money. I am supposed to see AF on the 16th the day before my 30th Birthday. I usually see AF at night time. This is driving me nuts/crazy this long awful wait even though I only have 9 days left to wait. 

Does anyone think it's okay to test the day I am supposed to be visited by AF before going to bed even if AF hasn't arrived yet? AF usually arrives late at night. Every night my partner and I watch 2-3 movies and I usually have to go to the bathroom 2-3 times to pee so I thought it would be cool if I went to test and then was able to surprise him with a positive. *


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I am cramping today nothing to unbearable but very noticable. I was just wondering if this all in my head? I am 6 dpo and AF is suppost to visit me on the 16. Am I crazy??? 

Please help...With my other children I didn't notice any changes or anything but I am getting older and I am now a staying at home mom. Any advice will help.


----------



## torrie118

CS2012 said:


> *Let me just start of by saying something about me I am not one bit patient not in the least little bit. So this is driving me insane I am so tempted to just take the 5 minute walk to dollar general and buy some test but I know that would be a waste of money. I am supposed to see AF on the 16th the day before my 30th Birthday. I usually see AF at night time. This is driving me nuts/crazy this long awful wait even though I only have 9 days left to wait.
> 
> Does anyone think it's okay to test the day I am supposed to be visited by AF before going to bed even if AF hasn't arrived yet? AF usually arrives late at night. Every night my partner and I watch 2-3 movies and I usually have to go to the bathroom 2-3 times to pee so I thought it would be cool if I went to test and then was able to surprise him with a positive. *

It would not hurt to try. I got my BFP 4 days before af so you never know. It all depends on when you implant. Good luck!!!!


----------



## lacilyn

Can I still sign up to test?! I am only 1dpo but hoping to get a BFP on the 19th!


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> 15 dpo, still no sign of af, but stark white bfn this am. :(

Awww honey, big :hugs: . I've been spotting for a few days, but tested today anyways and also got a bfn today. Looks like I'm onto cycle 11. Now my children will be 4 years apart :(


----------



## Fezzie

Question-what does the "stats" row mean in FF? Today there is a 4 entered, and yesterday is a 5. I have no idea what this is supposed to represent.


----------



## bibicakes

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I am cramping today nothing to unbearable but very noticable. I was just wondering if this all in my head? I am 6 dpo and AF is suppost to visit me on the 16. Am I crazy???
> 
> Please help...With my other children I didn't notice any changes or anything but I am getting older and I am now a staying at home mom. Any advice will help.

I just started cramping today too, I'm 9dpo. My af is due the 11th.


----------



## echo

Fezzie said:


> Question-what does the "stats" row mean in FF? Today there is a 4 entered, and yesterday is a 5. I have no idea what this is supposed to represent.

4 days until testing. It's counting down for you based on your average cycle. Sorry about your bfn. :hugs: right back at you.


----------



## minuet

*lacilyn* Welcome to the thread!

*echo* I hate stark white BFNs. Your temp has gone up the last couple days from that dip so I hope that is a good sign for you!


----------



## Curlyq111

Well yesterday I was going to ask to be added for testing next week, Tuesday, but I took a FRER just on a "feeling" today at 11dpo, and got this! I REALLY hope it's not a chemical, I had one a few cycles back, but this is the most obvious line I've ever had. So I'm cautious until next Wed when AF will be late, but still excited!!
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Congrats and FX'D it a really good positive. :) you can even see it on my phone H and H 9 months!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Curly! Another BFP!!


AFM - I took a test today (11DPO) with my FMU and got a BFN. Temped this morning first temp took to long and it was 97.3 (and I had accidentally opened my mouth once) but other wise I didn't move. So I retemped and got 97.7. Which one should I use?


----------



## Genki

Faint BFP at 11DPO this morning! Can't believe it. Only symptom was incredibly sore boobs for the last two days. My very first BFP!

Oh, and congrats curly! Fx for both of us!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for another BFP!


----------



## Sholi

curly i don't normally like to congratulate anyone until it's sure but that looks like a good BFP to me. hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, all the other girls too obviously!!

AFM, bfn for me BUTTTTTTT i haven't started spotting yet, which should mean the progesterone is working. I am choosing to take the positive this month. chlomid next week, fertility doctor coincidentally during ovulation and then progesterone and then maybe a BFP before my birthday.


----------



## charlieworld

Congrats to all the BFPs.

I'm out of this one. Pink this morning, :shrug: so guess the big bad witch is just about to land. 

Had a really long cycle this month. 28th day today - which I'm glad for, as with husband away, I didn't expect to have the opportunity to try this month. Now I'm late, I might, just, have a chance if I jump him as soon as he gets home! :happydance:

Good luck to all of you still waiting. :dust:
Hope to join October testers. x


----------



## New_Wife

Congrats on the BFPs! 

This morning I am 11 DPO and had another negative test. I swore I wouldn't test again but my temps look like they're about to go triphasic! Period is normally due tomorrow, but this is my first cycles charting and I ovulated on day 16 so I'm not sure when to expect my period.


----------



## Crystal5483

Curly that is a beautiful line! Congratulations!!

Echo I'm sorry for the stark white test - tests are so cruel :(

Congrats Genki!

This thread is FULL of bfps! Lets hope this is the start of a great month! :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Curlyq111 said:


> Well yesterday I was going to ask to be added for testing next week, Tuesday, but I took a FRER just on a "feeling" today at 11dpo, and got this! I REALLY hope it's not a chemical, I had one a few cycles back, but this is the most obvious line I've ever had. So I'm cautious until next Wed when AF will be late, but still excited!!

FX'd for you that it's a H&H sticky bean!!


----------



## echo

Congrats tot he new BFP's!!

:hugs: Charlie.

Good luck to all the September testers. :dust:

I'm out, btw. Witch came overnight.


----------



## lacilyn

Congrats to all the :bfp:

I'm so sorry about the wicked witch coming echo :growlmad:

good luck to all the ladies still waiting!


----------



## DSemcho

OMG I just had a glob of CM that looked exactly like lotion (not at all see through, completely white) and it was sooo sticky. O_O I've never had that happen before. It was after swirling my cervix with my finger. I literally went OMG. Wish I had a camera. Normal?


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Echo!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies can i join

Well i got my pos opk and its still pos now CD15 today - we BD CD10 CD 12 CD13 only now im starting to get EWCM in my panties, i have had some but iv had to check internally, £We are hoping to bd again tonight although it might be a bit too late if i miss my surge - do you ladies think im in with a chance? AF is due 21st xxx


----------



## lacilyn

\\:D/Good luck Cath!!! I hope you catch your egg!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun!

Oohhh your only a day ahead of me! When are you testing>? xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Cath I think you covered the bases! Good luck to you girl!

We weren't suppose to be trying this month. But I hit pos OPK on CD16 abd CD17 which is super early for me and we BDed on CD14 and CD15 hoping I'm covered! You're close to me!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hopefully will dtd tonight but i dont see it being much point if im getting my pos opks today, its a bit late i think?

Why werent you meant to be trying hun if you dont mind me asking? Oohhhhh 2DPO!! when are you testing hun? 

This is my first month back trying since May, had an Ectopic in June which required MTX and a laporoscopy xxx


----------



## DSemcho

Definitely not to late!! You get the pos OPK 12 - 36 hours before the egg is released I think.


----------



## Crystal5483

Cath you can O up to 36hrs after pos OPK so it's a good idea to try once more :)

I had a D&C in May was told to wait a cycle which would have been July but I also had a presumed ectopic in Dec 2011... I'm nervous for more heartache so I decided to take a break. WELL that didn't last long lol :) I think my little girl going off to Kindergarten brought me back to my senses and brought back the desire (and crazies) of TTC. 

Yup so close to you! I'm a POAS addict and have loads of ICs, and then some FRER and a few CB Digis lol so I'll start probably 7dpo like a Nut Job :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww sorry to hear that hun, my motto is if its meant to be it will happen if this is meant to be your cycle it will happen, despite what our bodies have gone through they are remarkable things and if they want us to get pregnant they will allow it lol!

ohhhh yay :happydance: i have found another nutter who POAS early lol! ill most prob start at 4DPO i dont care if i see nothing i just love peeing on sticks lol!!! i got 80 ICs and only ONE CB digi - oh warned me not to spend too much this time lol xxx


----------



## babyface15

haha! that's hilarious. I bet if I had cheap ones not $10+ a pee pg tests I would test a lot too! in trying not to test till af is due tomorrow BC I'm not feeling this month!


----------



## lacilyn

The wicked witch is supposed to be here on the 18/19th, I LIKE to say I will wait to see if she makes an appearance before I test but who am I kidding? lol. I guess it will depend on if I have symptoms or not, though when I was pregnant with ds I had zero symptoms, well, besides my missed cycle. So idk when I will test!


----------



## Jyneffer

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I am cramping today nothing to unbearable but very noticable. I was just wondering if this all in my head? I am 6 dpo and AF is suppost to visit me on the 16. Am I crazy???
> 
> Please help...With my other children I didn't notice any changes or anything but I am getting older and I am now a staying at home mom. Any advice will help.

I have been non stop cramping since 5 DPO, it was like you said, not unbearable but noticable and for me it was uncomfortable. I am 13 DPO now and just stopped getting the uncomfortable pain last night.. by day 6 of the pain i went to the hospital to have them check me out, there was nothing wrong with my appendix, which i already knew but he wasn't listening to me at all. I told him my hubbs and I were trying to get pregnant and that i was in the middle of waiting so what does he do? gives me a CT.. anyways, went for a follow up appt and she checked my insides and everything felt normal.. no one can tell me anything so I was thinking this is all in my head too. I prepared myself for a negative this month, we'll see tomorrow if af shows its ugly face. you may have to wait it out, make sure you track all your symptoms. every body is defferent! good luck!


----------



## nne0813

AF is here!!! I'm OUT!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats to the new bfps :)

:hugs: to everyone af visited

Loro that is weird, have you tested again?

Just waiting to o over here :coffee:


----------



## cathgibbs

Loro on my last pg I thought I had wet myself at the amount of cm I had hun xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Interesting girls, thanks. 
I did test this am, and again this aft with my SMU on the IC 10miu and nothing. 
Ill tests agin in the morning and see where that gets me...


----------



## purple01

Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.

So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?


----------



## torrie118

purple01 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.
> 
> So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?

Since I am an addict to testing I would test again. If you get a faint line today chances are you will at least get a faint line tomorrow if not darker. I have tested 20 times though since I got my BFP...lol


----------



## redrobin26

I am new to this forum ladies. I am currently 11 dpo and AF is due today, she normally comes early in the morning but I still have not seen a sign of her which I am happy about. However I had a BFN this morning on a FRER and I am just crushed :nope:. I dont know if I am out or not. I really have no symptoms except burping alot (I never burp) and some dull aches in my pelvic area. Thank goodness I work this weekend and hopefullly I can take my mind of this because I have obessessing all day! Planning to test again on Sunday which would be 13 dpo for me. Baby dust to us all!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

redrobin26 said:


> I am new to this forum ladies. I am currently 11 dpo and AF is due today, she normally comes early in the morning but I still have not seen a sign of her which I am happy about. However I had a BFN this morning on a FRER and I am just crushed :nope:. I dont know if I am out or not. I really have no symptoms except burping alot (I never burp) and some dull aches in my pelvic area. Thank goodness I work this weekend and hopefullly I can take my mind of this because I have obessessing all day! Planning to test again on Sunday which would be 13 dpo for me. Baby dust to us all!!

FX'd for you!! Your not out until the witch arrives! :thumbup:


----------



## minuet

Congrats to the lovely new BFPs!

NewWife, your chart is looking great. :)

Echo and the others who got attacked by AF, sorry she got you this month. :(

Jyneffer, sounds promising, I hope AF never shows for you!


Loro that is interesting, I've never heard of that before with the CM. I think its a good sign. 

purple01 you could definitely test tomorrow! If it is something, it might take a few days to get a clear line though. Hope it turns into a positive for you!

redrobin the fact that AF hasn't shown is hopeful. Don't be too disappointed at the BFN, you are only 11 DPO and that's quite early for a positive to be able to show up!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
So I'm back from my "date" with hubby. Went to a nice dinner, $150 later, and I didnt even hardly eat. Bought tickets to a show, ended up leaving before it even showed. I feel like absolute crap. LEaking so much creamy cm its rediculous. Sorry in advance for the TMI, but i got all dressed, in a dress, curled my hair etc and decided to treat hubby by wearing nothing under the dress. Not a good idea if you know what i mean with the CM. Something is so off, the pressure down there has subsided, for the most part, cramps not too bad, but now bubbly type feeling in my tummy. I have no idea what the bleep is going on but tomorrow is 14dpo so i should expect something at least tomorrow.


----------



## lilyV

Curlyq111 - congrats! H&H 9 months!

lorojovanos - although our temps are similar, I haven't had your luck with my cm. I had red spotting tonight, maybe AF is here. I'll see soon enough. looks very promising for you. gl!


----------



## minuet

loro so sorry your special date got ruined. I hope it's because you're going to get a BFP soon!


----------



## charlieworld

Loro- fxd for you. Hope you're the nxt bfp ! 

Personally, am totally confused. Wonder if my constant thinking is upsetting my body. Yesterday was 3 days late for me (normally regular 25 day cycle) and had spotting on two occasions when went to the loo, but af not showed. Really don't know what is going on. 

Any advice?


----------



## Megan1986

charlieworld said:


> Loro- fxd for you. Hope you're the nxt bfp !
> 
> Personally, am totally confused. Wonder if my constant thinking is upsetting my body. Yesterday was 3 days late for me (normally regular 25 day cycle) and had spotting on two occasions when went to the loo, but af not showed. Really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Any advice?

What color was the spotting?


----------



## charlieworld

Hi Megan. it was Pink......


----------



## l1nda

charlieworld said:


> Loro- fxd for you. Hope you're the nxt bfp !
> 
> Personally, am totally confused. Wonder if my constant thinking is upsetting my body. Yesterday was 3 days late for me (normally regular 25 day cycle) and had spotting on two occasions when went to the loo, but af not showed. Really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Any advice?

Its not over till the fat witch sings!!! Because you have a short cycle I would imagine you would be more likely to need to be over your normal af due day to get a definite BFP. Fx crossed for you.


I can't believe the amount of posting that has been going on in this thread since I last popped in! Glad to see I'm not the only one who is trying not to symptom spot yet writing them all down!!! Among my usual suspects of stomach cramps, and bbs that have had enough of being poked to see if they are sore yet, I've had the most bizzare amazingly vivid dreams over the last 4 nights. I've only ever had dreams as vivid as these when I've been really poorly or for a short while I was a teenager. I've dreamt everything from stroking a sleepy pigeon, becoming the owner of a manor house, hiding out from a criminal, living in a house in the middle of the beach where the tide comes up to the back door and even being pushed over by a child while I was in my big winter coat in the carribean! I had at least 5 different vivid dreams I can easily recall just in the last night. It's leaving me shattered, but I'm hopeful this means something out of the ordinary is going on. When I did a little googling I came across this fab site.... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=45

It tells you all the common and more unusual early pregnancy symptoms and what percentages of these go on to get their BFP or not. Fingers crossed I'm in the 11.4% of women who reported this as a symptom who got the BFP as opposed to the 3.7% who got BFN.


----------



## shefali83

Hey girls I would love to join you all :flower: Please add me to the list :hugs:

I am NOT expecting AF on 20th :winkwink::winkwink:

I start spotting very light 2 days before af so if i dont then i might be testing early so maybe i will start POAS by 8 dpo :winkwink::winkwink: Lets see for how long i can hold :coffee:

I am 2 Dpo today 

This is my first AF after missed miscarriage in july.. Hope i won't have to wait much for my sticky bean :baby:

Hope to see loads of BFPs here :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyface15

hi girls thought I'd update. I just gota bfp this morning, I'm still freaking out a little. I wanted to share my symptoms bc I love when people do that. I spotted which I always do before af, so I was sure she was on her way. it was red with number 2(tmi!!) brown otherwise. that was at 6 through 9 dpo. I had odd cramps low in my pelvis and almost vagina at times ever since 4dpo. touch of a cold at 6dpo. no sore bbs, whatsoever. no cm aside from the spotting which is odd! and I didn't think I was pg. good luck and baby dust to everyone!!! xxxx


----------



## l1nda

congrats babyface15!!! Thanks for sharing your symptoms. What dpo did you get your BFP?Fx you have happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## shefali83

babyface15 said:


> hi girls thought I'd update. I just gota bfp this morning, I'm still freaking out a little. I wanted to share my symptoms bc I love when people do that. I spotted which I always do before af, so I was sure she was on her way. it was red with number 2(tmi!!) brown otherwise. that was at 6 through 9 dpo. I had odd cramps low in my pelvis and almost vagina at times ever since 4dpo. touch of a cold at 6dpo. no sore bbs, whatsoever. no cm aside from the spotting which is odd! and I didn't think I was pg. good luck and baby dust to everyone!!! xxxx

:happydance: Congrats dear.. i just joined this thread and the first email notification that i got was your bfp. i guess that is an awesome sign :thumbup::happydance:

Have a healthy and happy 9 months. 
Your symptoms are definitely not common and its exciting to see what our bodies can do each cycle :thumbup:

Do post a pic of your bfp if you can :hugs:


----------



## babyface15

Thanks :) I was not expecting it based on my symptoms! :shrug:
I am at either 12 or 13 dpo today and it was my first test, so I'm not sure if I would have gotten a pos sooner or not.
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Graphic1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shefali83

babyface15 said:


> Thanks :) I was not expecting it based on my symptoms! :shrug:
> I am at either 12 or 13 dpo today and it was my first test, so I'm not sure if I would have gotten a pos sooner or not.
> :happydance:

wow thats an awesome dark line :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congrats again!! love the picture :flower:


----------



## babyface15

Thanks hun xxxx wishing you lots of :dust: too


----------



## shefali83

thank you sweetie :D


----------



## star7474

Hi all

Can I join in?

I'm 6dpt 5dt, we did ICSI and my test date is September 14th

Stupidly did a test today BFN :(

I know it was too early but my OH wanted me to do it, now I feel deflated and upset as I just wanted to see a + we've waited nearly 3 years now and this is our first attempt at IVF/ICSI


----------



## shefali83

star7474 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> I'm 6dpt 5dt, we did ICSI and my test date is September 14th
> 
> Stupidly did a test today BFN :(
> 
> I know it was too early but my OH wanted me to do it, now I feel deflated and upset as I just wanted to see a + we've waited nearly 3 years now and this is our first attempt at IVF/ICSI

hello :flower:

I am new here as well :)

May i ask what is ICSI?. Is it different from IVF?

:dust::dust:

When are you due for AF?


----------



## DSemcho

I'm at 12DPO today and I got some pretty bad cramping in my back and lower abdomen. I'm pretty sure AF is gonna show up on the 11th.


----------



## star7474

ICSI is very similar to IVF apart from rather than leaving the egg with the sperm in the dish, the embryologist inserts 1 sperm into one egg. We had this due to low sperm count. I'm not entirely sure when AF is due as I've been taking a lot of meds!


----------



## Missbx

I'm out Af got me :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Missbx said:


> I'm out Af got me :(

Sorry hun, I think I'm out too...starting ti cramp like I do before af. FX'd for us that the next cycle we get our BFP! :hugs:


----------



## minuet

Welcome shefali83 and star7474!

Congrats babyface15 on your BFP! That's a gorgeous dark line.:happydance:

So sorry AF got you, Missybx.:hugs:

Babywhisperer, hold on, it's not over yet!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats babyface!


----------



## Jyneffer

Nervous today.. I am 14 or.15.dpo today, CD28 & I know af is coming today, its just a matter of when. I had a dream 2 nights ago about af, which happens every month as weird as that sounds, all the cramping I have had since 4dpo is gone, its weird I am not bloated like usual, but im not getting my hopes up I guess. I didnt have diarrhea like I get before af either. I dont want to go to the bathroom at all (I only start when i go to the bathroom, which is awesome). My temp jas been dropping though the last cpl mornings.. And last month I was abnormally 4 days late, it could have been stress related, but who knows. Im prepared for her unwanted arrival and prepared to go again this month.

Congratulations everyone with BFP's 

Hugs to all those who didn't make it this month :(

Baby dust to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jyneffer said:


> Nervous today.. I am 14 or.15.dpo today, CD28 & I know af is coming today, its just a matter of when. I had a dream 2 nights ago about af, which happens every month as weird as that sounds, all the cramping I have had since 4dpo is gone, its weird I am not bloated like usual, but im not getting my hopes up I guess. I didnt have diarrhea like I get before af either. I dont want to go to the bathroom at all (I only start when i go to the bathroom, which is awesome). My temp jas been dropping though the last cpl mornings.. And last month I was abnormally 4 days late, it could have been stress related, but who knows. Im prepared for her unwanted arrival and prepared to go again this month.
> 
> Congratulations everyone with BFP's
> 
> Hugs to all those who didn't make it this month :(
> 
> Baby dust to everyone still waiting!


I feel a lot like you. I feel like AF is about to swoop in on her broom. I am cd25 and I thought I was 12/13dpo b/c I got a darker test line on my opk on cd11 and the morning of cd12...but here's my question, I got major cramping on cd14 and that's when I think I ovu. That would put me at 11dpo. Does that sound right?


----------



## Jyneffer

Babywhisperer said:


> Jyneffer said:
> 
> 
> Nervous today.. I am 14 or.15.dpo today, CD28 & I know af is coming today, its just a matter of when. I had a dream 2 nights ago about af, which happens every month as weird as that sounds, all the cramping I have had since 4dpo is gone, its weird I am not bloated like usual, but im not getting my hopes up I guess. I didnt have diarrhea like I get before af either. I dont want to go to the bathroom at all (I only start when i go to the bathroom, which is awesome). My temp jas been dropping though the last cpl mornings.. And last month I was abnormally 4 days late, it could have been stress related, but who knows. Im prepared for her unwanted arrival and prepared to go again this month.
> 
> Congratulations everyone with BFP's
> 
> Hugs to all those who didn't make it this month :(
> 
> Baby dust to everyone still waiting!
> 
> 
> I feel a lot like you. I feel like AF is about to swoop in on her broom. I am cd25 and I thought I was 12/13dpo b/c I got a darker test line on my opk on cd11 and the morning of cd12...but here's my question, I got major cramping on cd14 and that's when I think I ovu. That would put me at 11dpo. Does that sound right?Click to expand...


I wish I could help you on that question but I am new to this charting thing, and I am not sure exactly how everything works, Especially with opk's and dpos.. I literally just learned what all these abreviations mean and am still learning. There are a lot of knowledgable ladies on here, I sure.one of them will be able to help tou out a little. I hope af.stays away from both.of us!


----------



## lacilyn

Oooooh congrats on your :bfp:

:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:

And one last :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the enthusiasm hun!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling so great ladies. AF is due the 11th, I tested today (12DPO) and got a BFN but tonight while at the movies (it's 8:30pm here right now) I got SUPER nauseous, a headache and I can't stop crying (but I have no reason to cry)... This is torture.


----------



## shefali83

DSemcho said:


> Not feeling so great ladies. AF is due the 11th, I tested today (12DPO) and got a BFN but tonight while at the movies (it's 8:30pm here right now) I got SUPER nauseous, a headache and I can't stop crying (but I have no reason to cry)... This is torture.

You still have two days dear and af is still not here. Do not lose hope :) Maybe today's symptoms might lead you to your BFP :thumbup: keep your chin up :hugs:

I tried to check out your chart but not able to open it when i click on it. you have a link?


----------



## purple01

torrie118 said:


> purple01 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.
> 
> So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?
> 
> Since I am an addict to testing I would test again. If you get a faint line today chances are you will at least get a faint line tomorrow if not darker. I have tested 20 times though since I got my BFP...lolClick to expand...

I was planning to test again tomorrow, but then this morning just couldn't resist......good news! I got a darker line! So happy!

My symptoms were tender boobs from 7dpo and metallic taste in mouth from 9dpo (this is what made me test the first time) then got bfp confirmed today at 10dpo :)

Congrats to other bfps and good luck to those waiting to test! X


----------



## torrie118

purple01 said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple01 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.
> 
> So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?
> 
> Since I am an addict to testing I would test again. If you get a faint line today chances are you will at least get a faint line tomorrow if not darker. I have tested 20 times though since I got my BFP...lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was planning to test again tomorrow, but then this morning just couldn't resist......good news! I got a darker line! So happy!
> 
> My symptoms were tender boobs from 7dpo and metallic taste in mouth from 9dpo (this is what made me test the first time) then got bfp confirmed today at 10dpo :)
> 
> Congrats to other bfps and good luck to those waiting to test! XClick to expand...


YAAAAAY!!!!! congrats on all the BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## Fezzie

I'm out. The witch showed in full force this morning. Congrats to all the BFP and hugs to all that are in my boat....again.


----------



## echo

:hugs: fezzie.


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Not feeling so great ladies. AF is due the 11th, I tested today (12DPO) and got a BFN but tonight while at the movies (it's 8:30pm here right now) I got SUPER nauseous, a headache and I can't stop crying (but I have no reason to cry)... This is torture.

So sorry Dsemcho, hormones are so cruel! It sounds like they are wrecking havoc on you right now, but I hope those side affects lead to something positive in a few days.:hugs:


----------



## minuet

purple01 said:


> I was planning to test again tomorrow, but then this morning just couldn't resist......good news! I got a darker line! So happy!
> 
> My symptoms were tender boobs from 7dpo and metallic taste in mouth from 9dpo (this is what made me test the first time) then got bfp confirmed today at 10dpo :)
> 
> Congrats to other bfps and good luck to those waiting to test! X

So glad your line got darker, and yay for an early BFP!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie


----------



## Babywhisperer

purple01 said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple01 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.
> 
> So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?
> 
> Since I am an addict to testing I would test again. If you get a faint line today chances are you will at least get a faint line tomorrow if not darker. I have tested 20 times though since I got my BFP...lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was planning to test again tomorrow, but then this morning just couldn't resist......good news! I got a darker line! So happy!
> 
> My symptoms were tender boobs from 7dpo and metallic taste in mouth from 9dpo (this is what made me test the first time) then got bfp confirmed today at 10dpo :)
> 
> Congrats to other bfps and good luck to those waiting to test! XClick to expand...

Congrats girl!! So happy for you!!! A H&H 9mos to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

O no FEZZIE:(

I'm going bonkers! Since last night, and all day today, severe diarrhea. That weird swelling feeling, totally gone, my stomach is going to explode, about 24 hours. Otherwise, I feel completely fine. CM is still VERY creamy, and tonns and tonns of it. Just spending most of the time in the bathroom and a BFN on an IC this am. I may try an FRER tonight just cause I have a two pack...but I'm on 14 dpo so something should be happening ASAP


----------



## lorojovanos

BTW, it was mentioned to perhaps go to ER if the pain persisted last night, since it did not, I did not go. I just didnt blatently NOT go:)


----------



## lilyV

babyface15 - congrats!

Fezzie - sorry to hear AF got you. See you next month!

lorojovanos - what the heck is going on? I had spotting yesterday and again today and thought AF came... but it turns out it was just spotting. I'll prob know tomorrow what's going on. GL to you.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi! I'm 28 and DH is 33. We've been married six years and currently trying for our #1!!! So excited! :kiss:

AF set to arrive the 27th but hoping for that BFP. Using CBFM and Pre-Seed. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## lorojovanos

So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:( 
I will update as soon as I know something...


----------



## lacilyn

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

I hope everything is okay!


----------



## shefali83

purple01 said:


> torrie118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple01 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo today, I tested today as I couldnt wait any longer :blush: at first glance at test I thought BFN, but after about 5 mins I checked again and thought I could see the faintest of lines! Not letting myself get excited as may be nothing.
> 
> So I need advice, do I test again tomorrow? Or wait 2-3 days so I know for sure?
> 
> Since I am an addict to testing I would test again. If you get a faint line today chances are you will at least get a faint line tomorrow if not darker. I have tested 20 times though since I got my BFP...lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was planning to test again tomorrow, but then this morning just couldn't resist......good news! I got a darker line! So happy!
> 
> My symptoms were tender boobs from 7dpo and metallic taste in mouth from 9dpo (this is what made me test the first time) then got bfp confirmed today at 10dpo :)
> 
> Congrats to other bfps and good luck to those waiting to test! XClick to expand...

wow :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats dear thats exciting!! post a pic if you can :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

lilyV said:


> babyface15 - congrats!
> 
> Fezzie - sorry to hear AF got you. See you next month!
> 
> lorojovanos - what the heck is going on? I had spotting yesterday and again today and thought AF came... but it turns out it was just spotting. I'll prob know tomorrow what's going on. GL to you.

fingers crossed for you!! AF stay away :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

aww i hope everything turns out ok.. you don't need extra stress at this point :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

prgirl_11 said:


> Hi! I'm 28 and DH is 33. We've been married six years and currently trying for our #1!!! So excited! :kiss:
> 
> AF set to arrive the 27th but hoping for that BFP. Using CBFM and Pre-Seed. &#9825;&#9825;

hello dear :flower:
:thumbup: i used preseed as well. got bfp on second cycles twice while using it(they didnt turn out to be take home babies unfortunately)


----------



## DSemcho

Today is looking better than last night! I did wake up in the middle of the night extremely nauseous but today is a little better. Me and the DH did DTD last night - and afterward I started crying and I don't understand why. I'm not getting some of my usual AF symptoms - like diarrhea. Took a test today and got a BFN, but I still have tomorrow and then the day after that is when AF is due.


----------



## charlieworld

l1nda said:


> charlieworld said:
> 
> 
> Loro- fxd for you. Hope you're the nxt bfp !
> 
> Personally, am totally confused. Wonder if my constant thinking is upsetting my body. Yesterday was 3 days late for me (normally regular 25 day cycle) and had spotting on two occasions when went to the loo, but af not showed. Really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Its not over till the fat witch sings!!! Because you have a short cycle I would imagine you would be more likely to need to be over your normal af due day to get a definite BFP. Fx crossed for you.
> 
> 
> I can't believe the amount of posting that has been going on in this thread since I last popped in! Glad to see I'm not the only one who is trying not to symptom spot yet writing them all down!!! Among my usual suspects of stomach cramps, and bbs that have had enough of being poked to see if they are sore yet, I've had the most bizzare amazingly vivid dreams over the last 4 nights. I've only ever had dreams as vivid as these when I've been really poorly or for a short while I was a teenager. I've dreamt everything from stroking a sleepy pigeon, becoming the owner of a manor house, hiding out from a criminal, living in a house in the middle of the beach where the tide comes up to the back door and even being pushed over by a child while I was in my big winter coat in the carribean! I had at least 5 different vivid dreams I can easily recall just in the last night. It's leaving me shattered, but I'm hopeful this means something out of the ordinary is going on. When I did a little googling I came across this fab site....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=45
> 
> It tells you all the common and more unusual early pregnancy symptoms and what percentages of these go on to get their BFP or not. Fingers crossed I'm in the 11.4% of women who reported this as a symptom who got the BFP as opposed to the 3.7% who got BFN.Click to expand...

Day 31 of my normal 25-26 day cycle. No AFTER. No BFP. I have never missed a period. No idea what is going on. May speak to Dr if nothing tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry that the :witch: has showed for some of you. Life just isn't fair sometimes.

Congrats to all of the new :bfp: !

And to all of those who are still waiting,:coffee:, like myself, hoping this is our month! 

Loro - I hope that everything is ok! Praying its just a fluke!

DSemcho - I cried once during/after and then found out I was pregnant... good luck to you! Sounds promising!

Charlie - Hope that it's a good sign of something yet to come. I was completely regular not long ago and then out of the blue I have a 61 day cycle and had to start provera to induce the period. Hopefully you're just late from baby! Do you know when you Oed?


----------



## DSemcho

Waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## Crystal5483

Waiting really is horrible! I start to analyze every little thing that happens! I mean I might be normally any one of these "symptoms" but because it's in the 2WW I go mad!


----------



## redrobin26

Hoping this was my month but AF struck again! Good luck to the rest of you ladies, onto the next cycle for me. :dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

Indeed. Tomorrow is my 14DPO mark and the day before AF is due. No more cramps, and none of my normal AF symptoms - but still BFNs.


----------



## Crystal5483

so sorry redrobin!


----------



## charlieworld

Crystal5483 said:


> Charlie - Hope that it's a good sign of something yet to come. I was completely regular not long ago and then out of the blue I have a 61 day cycle and had to start provera to induce the period. Hopefully you're just late from baby! Do you know when you Oed?

Hi Crystal. Thanks for your message. Good to know that it's not unusual to get an odd month. 
Mentally scrambled. This ttc is so stressful. Next month I am going to just forget about the stress and just let nature do whatever it wants. (Yeah right)

No idea when was OD. Usually 25-26 day cycle. One spot on day 12. Two spots on day 29. 
Day 31 today and just now started to bleed a little but is very odd. Not the usual colour or flow as AF. Guess I will simply have to wait this one out and see what happens, but thinking going to be hard to judge days for next OD.


----------



## momof1angle

:dust:morning ladies im bac home now got everything for my mom takin care of, was the hardest thing to do besides have to do the same thing for my daughter 6yrs ago, the worst thing is while i was out of town i found out that i am pregnant, would put me at 4 weeks 5 days and not being able to share that with my mom is hard, im just hoping i dont lose this one as well, wishing everyone lost of baby dust 

:dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

momof1angle said:


> :dust:morning ladies im bac home now got everything for my mom takin care of, was the hardest thing to do besides have to do the same thing for my daughter 6yrs ago, the worst thing is while i was out of town i found out that i am pregnant, would put me at 4 weeks 5 days and not being able to share that with my mom is hard, im just hoping i dont lose this one as well, wishing everyone lost of baby dust
> 
> :dust:

Hope everything is ok and congrats on your bfp. A H&H sticky bean to you.
:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Awww Mom - I'm sure it'll be a H&H 9 months! (well 8 months lol). I'm still sorry for your loss :(


----------



## JJsmom

Hi all!! I'm a Sept tester!!! AF is due for me on the 18th!!!! I really have good vibes for this month so I sure am hoping!!! Good luck to you all and baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hunny I hope everything is ok eurghhhhhh everything else.

Ladies anyone normally dry up after o? I normally do but this cycle I'm having a lot of cm xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

CD26 and as my gut was telling me AF got me early, was expecting it Wed but symptoms kicked up and pointed towards an early arrival. I will use opks again next cycle, baby aspirin and preseed. Thankful I didn't have to wait until Wed for af! GL for the rest of you ladies still in limbo!


----------



## Crystal5483

I normally dry up like the sahara but I'm also still "wet" and creamy wet sorry for tmi!


----------



## DSemcho

Still peeing like crazy... My face has felt feverish for the past couple of days but no fever... If I get AF I think I'm gonna start temping vaginally for that month and see how it works out.


----------



## MrsGards

hiya ladies
I hope you dont mind me joining you, Ive been a secret stalker for the past few weeks!! I am due to O on the 12th or 13th so due to test 27th. I hate the TWW and i find it much easier to know theres lots of us going through the same things.. anyway, im Laura btw and hope to speak to you all soon 
Congrats on the BFP's! 
x


----------



## Jyneffer

well, still not hopeful, but af is supposed to be here. Three abnormal things this month make me hopeful, but not too much. I had cramping from 4 dpo until 14 dpo, which has never happened before.. My face did not break out into hurt to the touch acne, which happens every month since i was 13.. and I am not bloated and do not feel "yucky", as i usually feel, starting 3 days before af comes. at this point, If I am not, I wish that af would come and get it over with so i can give my brain a rest!

baby dust ladies!


----------



## babyface15

good luck hun, have you tested yet? Your symptoms seem similar to mine!! Good luck xxx


----------



## DSemcho

Same here Jyneffer - missing most of my symptoms. I usually get a sour sweet smell from down there when I go to urinate about 3 - 4 days before AF shows, as well as diarrhea and cramps. AF is due day after tomorrow and I have none of that.


----------



## New_Wife

I *think* I got a faint line this am, but it could just be an indent. I posted it in the pregnancy test gallery.
I am a day late for AF and my temps are still high. I thought for sure she was coming last night, cramping like crazy, but she never showed.


----------



## minuet

wow too many new comments to respond to all the ones I want to!

loro, so sorry there's something wrong, I hope they test and find it isn't as serious as the nurse thought. But I'm glad you called and inquired.

DSemcho I think it sounds promising even with the BFNs. Try to stay positive. *hug*


----------



## minuet

momof1angle said:


> :dust:morning ladies im bac home now got everything for my mom takin care of, was the hardest thing to do besides have to do the same thing for my daughter 6yrs ago, the worst thing is while i was out of town i found out that i am pregnant, would put me at 4 weeks 5 days and not being able to share that with my mom is hard, im just hoping i dont lose this one as well, wishing everyone lost of baby dust
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: There are no right words when someone is grieving. I'm so sorry. Can I just say that maybe this baby was sent to comfort you as you deal with losing your mom? :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

It's so hard to not get my hopes up!


----------



## prgirl_11

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a quick question. I'm not assuming it means pregnancy or not, its just happening during my TWW-
> About an hour or so ago, I started getting pain, down there. Feels like a lot of pressure, throbbing, not on the inside though. It really is right between my legs and it is not comfortable. Any ideas?

Maybe it's implantation cramps?


----------



## Jyneffer

babyface, I havent tested yet, when are you going to test? last month I was (for the first time ever) 4 days late.. hopes were high and I was heartbroken so I am not going to test until 5 days late. are you due for your af today too?

DSemcho - I usually get the yucky crampy bloated feeling, diarrhea, acne all right before and I am missing all those symptoms which is weird. I never got cramps like I had from the 4 to 14 dpo, and my cm before af is usually cloudy white and thick, instead I had yellow tinted cm that seemed more shiny, wet and clearer, which I never had before either. I got a CT done on the Sunday before Labor Day, I would have been like a week pregnant but i would think putting radiation in me right before inplantation would not be a positive thing in getting pregnant (the dr was a "bad word" and ignored my symptoms of pain and focused on pain I have had for 8 years thinking it was my appendix - it's nerve damage I tried to say but, yeah, he has more letters after his name than I do so he must know everything.. ) 

about 6 dpo my bbs felt stinging for a cpl days, stinging like they were about to leak, but them went away. same thing this morning but didn't stay long. I don't know why my body is acting all strange this month, I haven't changed anything i eat, do or aything. I'm going to have to be patient and trust if God wants us to have another one right now, we will.. Until af shows, I'm going to just be patient, try not to get too much hope, and thank God for the babies I already do have.


----------



## babyface15

hi jyneffer, I actually tested positive yesterday at 12dpo. it was a very dark line. I asked because I had the similar symptoms as you, the most pronounced was cramping starting at 4dpo!!! I think it sounds promising, fxed for you hun xxx


----------



## Jyneffer

--question--

New to charting and everything.. when things ask for what day was your ovulation day, does it mean the day you get the egg white cm or does it mean after that or what? that's confusing. Thanks :)


----------



## Jyneffer

babyface, that is awesome! according to my chart I am like 16 dpo.. but I'm not sure if I am charting correctly. It is CD29 and af is due, I didn't get a positive with my 2nd child until way after I was late for af, same with my third child.. i was a week late and only got a faint positive at first. I'm happy for you though! honestly.. i really want to go get a test now...lol thanks for the hope :)


----------



## babyface15

good luck hun i'm rooting for you!! xxx I'd say test! if it was indeed implantation cramping then you implanted early and would have a better chance of picking up the hormone on the test!! let me know how it goes :dust:


----------



## Jyneffer

thank you Babyface! i will!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Jyneffer!!


----------



## Jyneffer

maybe I needed to wait to test with FMU.. but not even a faint line. I will have to wait a little bit more i suppose.. thanks for the support ladies :D My husband is doing a great job of making me feel better.. "that's okay, this just means we can have fun trying more" (btw he's lyin thru his teeth!!) lol


----------



## JJsmom

Awww!!!! At least he's very supportive!!! :hugs: Definitely retry with FMU!!!


----------



## Jyneffer

Thanks JJsmom! I will, of course if af doesnt show today :D


----------



## Isismoon

managed to get my chart on here, only started it when i ovulated (according to phone app) does it make any sense? it seems a bit all over the place compared to ones i have seen on here. Af due in 2 days


----------



## JJsmom

Isis, there could be multiple factors for your chart being up and down. If you sleep with blankets on, if you sleep with just a sheet, if you have a fan on, the temp in your house, if you take your temp the second you wake up w/o moving. If you take it at 6:30 one morning, and 7am the next morning. So many different factors!! I noticed when I only use my sheet with my fan on my temps stay around the same except when I O and they go up. But one night my OH puts the blanket on me while I'm asleep and I wake up and my temp is a whole point higher. Hope this information helps. :)


----------



## Isismoon

Thanks I will persevere with it and see if changes much over the next month or so, does it update on here automatically? I am new to all this lol


----------



## Crystal5483

Are you taking a it orally or vaginally? Women on here say that vaginal is better since if you breathe with your mouth open you can get varying results. I choose to use orally just because all my past months are orally and I want to compare to those esp the one I actually got pregnant on.


----------



## Isismoon

I have been taking it orally as it's the only one I have


----------



## JJsmom

Isismoon said:


> Thanks I will persevere with it and see if changes much over the next month or so, does it update on here automatically? I am new to all this lol

Yes, every day you input your temp it automatically shows on here :)


----------



## Isismoon

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

Thinking of you and hoping you're ok!:flower:


----------



## babyKat

I am due the 22nd so ill test the 20th. I am a high risk pregnant lol my first was flawless, 4 losses a daughter 3.5 wks early, and an adoption. Working on number 4! 5,2,14 mos:)


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck babykat! I'm testing on Wednesday at 8dpo, but that's because I really hope to see something! My OH has a date planned for us which I'm 99.9% positive he's going to pop the question and I'd love to show him that pee stick before he does!! If I don't see anything then I'll be testing on the 18th or 19th.


----------



## minuet

Isismoon said:


> managed to get my chart on here, only started it when i ovulated (according to phone app) does it make any sense? it seems a bit all over the place compared to ones i have seen on here. Af due in 2 days

According to your chart you haven't ovulated yet. To show ovulation, your chart has to have a noticeable shift from lower temperatures to higher ones, with a rise of 3 days before Fertility Friend gives you crosshairs on your ovulation day. Your chart is not showing a sustained rise, but rather a pattern of dips and rises. 
I recommend that you look under *Education* on the left side of your chart page, for _Charting Course_. It's a simple course and will teach you how to temp properly and how the whole thing works. 
Your temperatures are going up and down dramatically. That could just be the way your body works, or it could be that something isn't being done correctly. 
Make sure that you take it the same time everyday, and if you have to take it a different time, that you put in the new time. Also, make sure you take the temp as soon as you wake up and before you get up or even move around at all. You have to have at least three hours sleep before taking your temp. 
Everyone's chart is different, but if you don't see a noticeable difference between low and high temps, you can be sure you haven't ovulated. 
Case in point, my chart which is in my signature. I have lots of rises and dips, but nothing showing a shift toward higher temps, therefore I know I haven't ovulated yet - even though I've had fertile CM.
Hope this helps you some! :flower:


----------



## babyface15

Jyneffer said:


> maybe I needed to wait to test with FMU.. but not even a faint line. I will have to wait a little bit more i suppose.. thanks for the support ladies :D My husband is doing a great job of making me feel better.. "that's okay, this just means we can have fun trying more" (btw he's lyin thru his teeth!!) lol

aw he sounds pretty sweet :) 
yes try with fmu! did you use a frer? and maybe based on your past pgs you are later to show enough of the hormone! good luck hun xxxx fxed for you


----------



## Jyneffer

He's a keeper! This time I used first response early response which i never use.. is that what an frer is? lol it was a 2 pack with one extra in it so I got that one. I have always used $1 ones before but the dollar store is on the other side of the city. Maybe slowly building hormones is what it is, still no af, but I think I am starting to feel somthing in my tummy, maybe af yuckiness :x. Maybe for some unknown reason my cycle is changing from 28 days to longer?? i'm 27, i don't know why it would change all of a sudden, but who knows! Thanks for your positivity, Babyface.


----------



## JJsmom

Jyneffer, yes the frer is the first response early response! Good luck and baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Jyneffer

possible tmi alert....

not sure what to think.. had a single clump of pink, light red tissue that was mucusy, in the toilet, nothing on the toilet paper when i wiped, and nothing since that happened which was about 2 hours ago, not thinking thats very good.. any thoughts? still no period pain or any symptoms like that..


----------



## DSemcho

Today is CD32 - 14DPO - got a BFN. AF due tomorrow. We'll see... Might go get a FRER in the morning just to be sure because it's possible I got a bad batch of dip strips...


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:

So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/


----------



## JJsmom

DSemcho - Sorry AF got you!! :hugs: Hopefully next cycle you'll get it!!

Jyneffer - Not sure what that means but hopefully AF doesn't show!


----------



## Crystal5483

Jyneffer I'm sorry but I don't really have any answers for you. I've never experienced that.

DSemcho - SO very sorry that the witch got you. Life is cruel sometimes. Hugs.

Afm - 5dpo and just waiting it out here... :coffee:


----------



## cathgibbs

So Sorry AF got you hun :hugs: def have a drink tonight hun you need it :hugs: 

BTW they say best time to DTD is 2 days before OV hun, i was looking back on my dates we dtd with my 2 losses and iv always managed to do it 4 days,2 days and on O hun xxx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

8 dpo and still waiting to test. One good sign I have is a high closed cervix lets pray this is it.


----------



## New_Wife

I finally got my BFP this morning :)
4-6 DPO I had warm cramping and headaches. 
Since about 11 DPO I've had back pain.
Usually for PMS I am starving and my boobs hurt, but this month I have to make myself eat, my boobs are huge but not sore, and I have slept a ton.


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## redrobin26

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

I totally understand we BD more this month than ever during my fertile window and AF still came! It is just so frustrating when you feel like your doing everything rig and you still get disappointed. Hang in there though, today is a new day and the start of a new month ttc and we are all in it together :hugs:


----------



## minuet

*DSemcho* I'm so sorry AF got you! It's not fair when you're doing everything right and it still shows up.:hugs:

*NewWife* Congrats on the BFP!:happydance:


Not sure what's going on with me. My temp dropped and has been staying steady for the past few days, and yesterday afternoon I started spotting brown. This morning I'm still spotting, so it appears that this anovulatory cycle is coming to an end which is fine with me! It would be significantly shorter than my regular cycles.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I have a temp question my temp has been steady of 97.9 for the past 3 days. When I ovulated it was 97.2. I am currently 8 dpo. Does this mean it's good or bad being steady?? Thanks!


----------



## Sholi

back from camping, af showed up on time on the 8th. I've had period pains and a longer flow, 2 days instead of 1, so it seems the progesterone is working. maybe this month will be it. roll on to october.

congratulations to all the the bfp's and good luck to all those that AF got. never lose hope


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: DSemcho and Sholi (and anyone else the evil :witch: got)

minuet that sucks you had an annovulatory cycle, is this the first time?

getting ready to o over here :sex:


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: DSemcho and Sholi (and anyone else the evil :witch: got)
> 
> minuet that sucks you had an annovulatory cycle, is this the first time?
> 
> getting ready to o over here :sex:

No, I think it's been happening for a long time which is why I started charting, to know for sure. 
It's actually a positive that this cycle is so short, it being 48 days and counting.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats New_Wife!!!! I have a question, what do you mean by warm cramping? I had some severe cramps this morning at 6dpo and it came on fast then slowly faded away and it did it like 3 or 4 times. Then I had this weird sensation. I want to say it was almost like my right abdomen was going numb but seemed really hot at the same time. Is that what you mean by warm cramping?


----------



## New_Wife

JJsmom said:


> Congrats New_Wife!!!! I have a question, what do you mean by warm cramping? I had some severe cramps this morning at 6dpo and it came on fast then slowly faded away and it did it like 3 or 4 times. Then I had this weird sensation. I want to say it was almost like my right abdomen was going numb but seemed really hot at the same time. Is that what you mean by warm cramping?

It felt like a hot water bottle was inside me in my pelvis. It wasn't really painful, it was just a dull almost burn. It was very very odd and lasted several days.


----------



## New_Wife

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I have a temp question my temp has been steady of 97.9 for the past 3 days. When I ovulated it was 97.2. I am currently 8 dpo. Does this mean it's good or bad being steady?? Thanks!

I would say that's a good sign. Check out my chart. Recently, my temps have been more or less steady.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks for the info New_Wife!! Congrats again!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Thought my CMEFM would show a peak today since I felt my OD cramping yesterday and I'm on CD17 but it didn't; it just said high. It's said high since CD9. It is my first month using it so I guess that would explain it. 

DH and I DTD a few times during my fertile days so I am eagerly waiting for the 27th to God-willing see a BFP! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Me too, dtd a few times lol... Fx"d We get our bfp"s!! Im grasping at straws, my cm has dried up :( Honestly does that mean Im out this month? :shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month. 
I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun what a relief!!!! i bet you are over the moon!!! have you got to go back for any more tests or anything?!!

I also had an ectopic back in June - how was yours treated? xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

cathgibbs said:


> oh hun what a relief!!!! i bet you are over the moon!!! have you got to go back for any more tests or anything?!!
> 
> I also had an ectopic back in June - how was yours treated? xxx

Thanks, I go to my FS in 4 weeks. If I start bleeding in the next 3 days, I'm to go back to emerge just to confirm its AF and not something else. 
I'm sorry for your ectopic, mine was in May. :cry: I got treated with methotrexate


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh i dont blame you hun - be lovely if it was af - CD90 thats a hell of a long cycle hun :hugs:

I had MTX too also a LAP and a D&C a week after MTX, what a horrible drug xxx


----------



## torrie118

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

I am so glad to hear that you are ok! I kept coming on here to check. At least now you know what was going on and now you are healthy to start again!! I will cross my fingers that it is your month!!!


----------



## TNK

Sept 20th for me! 

Good luck everyone~


----------



## prgirl_11

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Quite a scare but I am so glad that everything worked out! I'm glad you kept track of what was going on and you saw a doctor. 

Lots of prayers and hugs for you! :hugs:


----------



## New_Wife

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Me too, dtd a few times lol... Fx"d We get our bfp"s!! Im grasping at straws, my cm has dried up :( Honestly does that mean Im out this month? :shrug:

I didn't get EWCM until after ovulation and was pretty dried up my whole 2ww after that passed (by 4 DPO). Everything down there was the same as all my previous cycles, I'm a cervix and CM checker. I was sure my period would start Saturday (12 DPO) because my cervix was hard, low, and open. I got a BFP Sunday but it was so faint I had to hold it in just the right light and even then wasnt sure it had color. On Monday I had a darker positive on ICs and a very bright positive on FRER as well as a positive on a digital. I haven't checked my cervix since because I'm paranoid about infection but I've only just seen a slight increase in CM.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## minuet

wow loro that is quite the story! I'm glad they fixed the problems without any lasting damage!


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Thank goodness you are alright and they could save the ovary! I've been thinking of you! I couldn't even imagine a 90+ day cycle, my friend thought MY cycles were long and that's only 32!


----------



## JJsmom

Loro sorry all that has happened! Glad they were able to save your ovary!!


----------



## charlieworld

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

Sorry Dsemcho. It's tough isn't it - even when you calculate everything to nth degree. She got me too. .... 6 days late. I think I've been overthinking all of this... 

.....So I've taken up crochet. Everytime I want to check this forum, take a test, think about babies, :wacko: I crochet. And it helps! I'm making a cot blanket - which will probably take 9 months because I'm rubbish at crochet and am learning as I go.

So, I won't be around for a while - until I break - probably in the first week of October - Maybe see some of you there! 

x


----------



## charlieworld

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Glad to hear you're ok. Must have been quite a scare. Fingers crossed it's all over and next month is THE MONTH!


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone ever taken DHEA to help with fertility? I've been looking online and I am seeing mixed reviews.


----------



## Alice87

Ladies can you help me. I took first response test this morning and I got a really really faint line. Could see it under the light. I also noticed that I have white spots around my nipples?! Going mad is this a good sign? Xxx


----------



## prgirl_11

charlieworld said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/
> 
> Sorry Dsemcho. It's tough isn't it - even when you calculate everything to nth degree. She got me too. .... 6 days late. I think I've been overthinking all of this...
> 
> .....So I've taken up crochet. Everytime I want to check this forum, take a test, think about babies, :wacko: I crochet. And it helps! I'm making a cot blanket - which will probably take 9 months because I'm rubbish at crochet and am learning as I go.
> 
> So, I won't be around for a while - until I break - probably in the first week of October - Maybe see some of you there!
> 
> xClick to expand...

charlieworld, that is such a good idea! That blanket will be so special when you are finally able to wrap your baby in it. I might just copy your idea! Lord knows I need something to distract me so I don't obsess! Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## charlieworld

Alice87 said:


> Ladies can you help me. I took first response test this morning and I got a really really faint line. Could see it under the light. I also noticed that I have white spots around my nipples?! Going mad is this a good sign? Xxx

Hi Alice,
I have heard that those white spots are a sign, so fingers xed for you! When is AF due for you?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well, today I am 10 dpo. My boobs have felt heavier for the past 3 days. I've had cramping not painful just noticeable. My back has been killing me. I have a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI). I am having really vivid dreams that my little girl is hold our little boys hand so maybe this is it. Which my little girl is 15 months old. 

Oh, one other thing my temps have been up for 10 days so fingers crossed.


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the new BFP's!

So glad to hear you're okay, loro!


----------



## prgirl_11

Good site for those of us in the TWW ! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/

I'm 2DPO today!


----------



## Alice87

Af was due yesterday. No sign so far yet today. Keep checking every chance I got! Xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

7dpo and already wanna give up lol


----------



## DSemcho

Got my Evening Prim Rose Oil in today :D YAY! This cycle might be luckier for me.


Fx'd for all the ladies in the dreaded TWW!


----------



## babyKat

congrats to the Bfps!! i am only 3dpo, im already bored with waiting lol


----------



## l1nda

Unfortunately the witch has arrived and I'm out. Only one day of tears... my husband snuck a miniature teddy into my work bag to cheer me up and got choc cake in for when I got home. Bless him!

Congratulations to all those with BFPs, and fingers crossed for the rest of you.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry the witch got you! But chocolate helps for sure!


----------



## JJsmom

I tested today at 8dpo, I think I see something!!! Posted in the test thread.


----------



## minuet

l1nda said:


> Unfortunately the witch has arrived and I'm out. Only one day of tears... my husband snuck a miniature teddy into my work bag to cheer me up and got choc cake in for when I got home. Bless him!
> 
> Congratulations to all those with BFPs, and fingers crossed for the rest of you.

awww what a sweet hubby! I'm glad he is supporting you.


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: thanks for creating this thread!
I am expecting :witch: September 17th...kind of ironic bc Sept. 17 2009 was the same day i got a :bfp: but sadly we lost that baby....

FF says im 4 DPOs but im not sure. I never got a +OPK and my temps are erratic c im a BFing cosleeping mom. So i wont be surprised if FF retracts ov. If it does ill let you know. If i actually did ov, this will be my first cycle PP.


----------



## minuet

As for me, I'm a little confused. This is the fourth day of spotting, which is pretty normal for me. What's strange is why my temps were really low, and then shot up the past couple days. 
I haven't been able to find anything online that refers to temps. I believe the spotting is due to low progesterone, and I know that high temps are due to high progesterone. So I guess I'm confused how they can both be present at the same time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ hypothyroid tends to give off low BBT.
Might be worth a quick check bc progesterone and thyroid are both endocrine related. Personally i have both issues so i can also say this from experience too


----------



## minuet

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ hypothyroid tends to give off low BBT.
> Might be worth a quick check bc progesterone and thyroid are both endocrine related. Personally i have both issues so i can also say this from experience too

yes I've been concerned about hypothyroid because of the consistently low temps. Obviously hypothyroidism and progesterone weren't too big of a problem for you since you are a mommy! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Well...sort of....i MCed #1 due to low progesterone. But used progesterone cream and b6 with the two healthy pregnancies. Ive been on thyroid meds my entire life but i akways get pp thryoiditis and gain 35lb in less than two weeks, and it caused issues with milk supply.....so its not a good thing lol but the great thing witth thyroid is that its very essy to test for and treat :D


----------



## minuet

Guppy051708 said:


> Well...sort of....i MCed #1 due to low progesterone. But used progesterone cream and b6 with the two healthy pregnancies. Ive been on thyroid meds my entire life but i akways get pp thryoiditis and gain 35lb in less than two weeks, and it caused issues with milk supply.....so its not a good thing lol but the great thing witth thyroid is that its very essy to test for and treat :D

hmmmmm thanks that is very helpful. I should get tested for it then in case I need the thyroid meds. Would you say you wouldn't have been able to conceive without thyroid medication?
I'm sorry you MCed the first one. :( Glad the progesterone cream and b6 worked for your two sons though! I've tried progesterone cream and it made me pretty irritable and depressed ( which is funny since it's supposed to be the happy hormone); but I just started B complexx to see if that helps any.


----------



## Crystal5483

minuet ~ I also have hypothyroidism and I didn't know that I had it until I went to the FS. After 12 months of TTC and NTNP since my DD was born, in Sept 2011 he prescribed the thyroid meds. Nov 2011 I conceived (on Clomid) and then March 2012 I conceived (naturally). I honestly think that the thyroid meds are the reason why!


----------



## minuet

:help::help:

Ok I am thoroughly confused!! Today is day FIVE of spotting( mostly brown), and day three of high temps, and today I got crosshairs and FF is saying I'm 3 DPO!
If it wasn't for the spotting I would say it looks like a classic beautiful biphastic rise. But is it even possible to spot brown for 5 days around ovulation??


----------



## Crystal5483

I've heard of ovulation bleeding. But I'm not 100% sure hun?!


----------



## Guppy051708

^^^ yeah, thyroid can TOTALLY mess with fertility. Personal i always ov. super late. and that probably had something to do with it. 

I think ppl def can spot at ov. but that does seem like a long amount of time to be spotting!


----------



## prgirl_11

So to stay busy during my TWW I've been reading a lot (and pinning like crazy on Pinterest!) and during my perusing online I found this site that has the "pregnancy diet". It basically gives you some idea of what to eat to stay healthy now that we are "eating for two" (that sounds nice doesn't it?!!!). Check it out!

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/pregnancy-diet.aspx


----------



## minuet

Crystal5483 said:


> I've heard of ovulation bleeding. But I'm not 100% sure hun?!




Guppy051708 said:


> ^^^ yeah, thyroid can TOTALLY mess with fertility. Personal i always ov. super late. and that probably had something to do with it.
> 
> I think ppl def can spot at ov. but that does seem like a long amount of time to be spotting!

Thanks for the replies ladies. I finally googled ''spotting the entire luteal phase'', and turned up a bunch of women who started spotting just before or at ovulation, and all the way through to AF.
It was due to thyroid issues, LFD, and/or low progesterone.
So I think I will experiment. Start using my progesterone cream again (hopefully it won't make me all emotional) and see if that makes the spotting stop.
Although we happened to DTD right before ovulation based on FF, I'm not expecting this to turn into a BFP at all. But I'd be very happy indeed if the cream would stop the spotting and I could experience a normal luteal phase and AF at the end!
Here's hoping.


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I've heard of ovulation bleeding. But I'm not 100% sure hun?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ yeah, thyroid can TOTALLY mess with fertility. Personal i always ov. super late. and that probably had something to do with it.
> 
> I think ppl def can spot at ov. but that does seem like a long amount of time to be spotting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the replies ladies. I finally googled ''spotting the entire luteal phase'', and turned up a bunch of women who started spotting just before or at ovulation, and all the way through to AF.
> It was due to thyroid issues, LFD, and/or low progesterone.
> So I think I will experiment. Start using my progesterone cream again (hopefully it won't make me all emotional) and see if that makes the spotting stop.
> Although we happened to DTD right before ovulation based on FF, I'm not expecting this to turn into a BFP at all. But I'd be very happy indeed if the cream would stop the spotting and I could experience a normal luteal phase and AF at the end!
> Here's hoping.Click to expand...

Just my $.02, I was diagnosed with a hypothyroid and am on Armour as my issue is T3 not T4. I also had issued with my adrenals and the dr had some very wise advice, don't weak the adrenals and the thyroid. If you change 2 variables you don't know which fixes the problem, try tweaking 1 thing at a time so you isolate the problem. They have stabilized my thyroid, so now we will see what happens as far as progesterone. Have you ever had your thyroid tested? Take a look at the stopthethyroidmadness website as it shows what tests you should get as most drs don't test what they should. HTH!


----------



## bibicakes

Hey girls, haven't been on for a while. Just want to congratulate the new BFPs and give :hugs: to those that got their AF this month.

I've been really depressed lately, thought I was going to get AF soon. With having PCOS and on my first round of 50 mg Clomid and my Bf having 30-40% low sperm motility and us only BD twice when I got a positive OPK, I didn't think we were going to be successful. 

What threw me off was from 4-12 DPO I was very "wet" which was very unusual for me, especially because I never get EWCM. And from 4DPO-16DPO I've had breast tenderness and nipple sensitivity also cramping. At 9DPO I had a BFN, I new it was early but I couldn't help myself. From 6-16 DPO been extremely tired, but then also got a new puppy. 15-16 DPO I got the "AF" feelings, and this morning at 17 DPO, I kinda threw up while I was sleeping, TMI sorry, I thought it was acid reflux from lots of garlic from last night's dinner and still felt nauseas aferwards. And since I have an appointment with my gyno this morning, I thought I'd just chance it and took a digital pregnancy test. Happy to say, at 17 DPO I got my :bfp:

I hope me listing my symptoms helped with those waiting.


----------



## Guppy051708

ive got some conflicting answers...thoughts?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/016p1use.jpg


----------



## bibicakes

Guppy - Is that a pic? It's not showing.


----------



## Guppy051708

bibicakes said:


> Guppy - Is that a pic? It's not showing.

yes...wonder why its not working? I can see it on my screen. Should i repost it?


----------



## bibicakes

oh i see it now.

i definitely see a line. how many days dpo are you?


----------



## Guppy051708

im only 6 which is why im kind of freaking out!!! LOL My first pregnancy and DS2 i got :bfp: at 10DPOs and i thought that was early lol.


----------



## bibicakes

Wow, early! I'd say wait a couple of more days and see if that line darkens. I hope it does!! GOOD LUCK! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, thats what im going to do :D been through this a few times so im not surprised i need to retest :lol:


----------



## bibicakes

But YAY!! Maybe you O'd sooner than you thought?

Either way, I hope you do get that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## justhoping

ill be testing in about a week...I was not able to bed the whole time I was supposed too so im kind of nervous.


----------



## torrie118

Congrats bibicakes!!!!!!!!!!!! Possibly to you also Gupy!!!! I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

bibicakes said:


> But YAY!! Maybe you O'd sooner than you thought?
> 
> Either way, I hope you do get that BFP! :hugs:

quite possibly. I was charting, but only for a couple days before FF said i ov.ed so it could be a possibility.


When are you due?


----------



## lagabix01

Hi Girls!! Im New To all this! Im ttc My 1st , And on clomid And My af should be arriving on September 25, I Feel very impatient :wacko: ... Today is the day 7 days after my positive opk and I have a lot of cramps, and back pain! I now
It's early today but I could not handle my stress and tested in the morning and
Got a very faint line, but I tested again now and it's nothing there! :cry: so I'm assuming that it was an evaporation line!! I have been trying for more than 6 months without success :cry: Any advice? Is it normal to have this much pain in my back ?


----------



## justhoping

lagabix01 said:


> Hi Girls!! Im New To all this! Im ttc My 1st , And on clomid And My af should be arriving on September 25, I Feel very impatient :wacko: ... Today is the day 7 days after my positive opk and I have a lot of cramps, and back pain! I now
> It's early today but I could not handle my stress and tested in the morning and
> Got a very faint line, but I tested again now and it's nothing there! :cry: so I'm assuming that it was an evaporation line!! I have been trying for more than 6 months without success :cry: Any advice? Is it normal to have this much pain in my back ?

Oh hun, Im sorry :(...Try and keep your chin up as its still early. I tested early myself and I been holding off since till im late so that I KNOW FOR SURE..I hate this not really knowing and is it or isnt it...

I been trying for over a yr and its so frustrating i think not testing till im late may help the frustration, or ill let you know if it does..LOL

((hug))


----------



## minuet

lagabix01 said:


> Hi Girls!! Im New To all this! Im ttc My 1st , And on clomid And My af should be arriving on September 25, I Feel very impatient :wacko: ... Today is the day 7 days after my positive opk and I have a lot of cramps, and back pain! I now
> It's early today but I could not handle my stress and tested in the morning and
> Got a very faint line, but I tested again now and it's nothing there! :cry: so I'm assuming that it was an evaporation line!! I have been trying for more than 6 months without success :cry: Any advice? Is it normal to have this much pain in my back ?

hon if it's only 7 days after your positive opk you are only 5-6 DPO and it's way too early to expect a positive test. Give it a few more days and try again for a more accurate result.:hugs:


----------



## minuet

as for me, it's been an up and down day. yesterday I went to the dentist for a toothache and was told I have an infection in an old filling and need the nerve pulled out/root canal. The dentist was supposed to call in a prescription for me yesterday, but when I went today to get it, he hadn't. :( So I'm without it until Monday and my tooth hurts.

Anyway that's just one problem, don't want to bother you with the rest of them.

For positive news, my temperature is still up today! :D But I'm still spotting about the same amount as the past several days. I think it'd be impossible to expect a BFP after this constant spotting. But I'm happy I actually O'd.


----------



## Guppy051708

minuet-great news about your temps :dance:

sorry about the tooth :hugs: that has to be extremely painful :hugs:


ps, our charts look so much alike! (well similar at least)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Im new to this 2WW, only 1dpo today, have slightly sore nipples tho xx

AF is due 28th Sept, i maybe will test a few days before.

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## minuet

Guppy051708 said:


> minute-great news about your temps :dance:
> 
> sorry about the tooth :hugs: that has to be extremely painful :hugs:
> 
> 
> ps, our charts look so much alike! (well similar at least)
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Guppy051708

thanks :hugs: I will bookmark your chart, I like to keep track of lady's charts from this thread. :)


----------



## LindsMichelle

I would love to join, I am testing September 18th.


----------



## minuet

LindsMichelle said:


> I would love to join, I am testing September 18th.

welcome


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck to all those testing!!! 

Congrats bibicakes!!!!

Guppy I hope your see your BFP get darker over the next couple of days!!! 

Welcome to everyone new to this thread who will soon be testing! :dust: :dust:

AFM, I am pretty positive I see a line but I'm 10dpo and it's still early. Hoping it will get darker over the next couple of days!!! You can see my frer on my thread in the test area.


----------



## minuet

JJsmom said:


> Good luck to all those testing!!!
> 
> Congrats bibicakes!!!!
> 
> Guppy I hope your see your BFP get darker over the next couple of days!!!
> 
> Welcome to everyone new to this thread who will soon be testing! :dust: :dust:
> 
> AFM, I am pretty positive I see a line but I'm 10dpo and it's still early. Hoping it will get darker over the next couple of days!!! You can see my frer on my thread in the test area.

I have to be honest, I don't see anything on your tests. BUT your temps are looking _very_ nice, and I think that's a good sign!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks minut!! I dont' know anything about the temps as this is my first month actually temping correctly. I still have 4 more days! I'm hoping to see some darker lines Sunday or Monday.


----------



## bibicakes

Guppy051708 said:


> bibicakes said:
> 
> 
> But YAY!! Maybe you O'd sooner than you thought?
> 
> Either way, I hope you do get that BFP! :hugs:
> 
> quite possibly. I was charting, but only for a couple days before FF said i ov.ed so it could be a possibility.
> 
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...

Went to the doctor's this morning, she said we'll learn more about my due date in 2 weeks. Another 2 week wait, omg I don't know how I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## bibicakes

JJsmom, good luck. Hope your line gets darker!!


----------



## Guppy051708

bibicakes said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bibicakes said:
> 
> 
> But YAY!! Maybe you O'd sooner than you thought?
> 
> Either way, I hope you do get that BFP! :hugs:
> 
> quite possibly. I was charting, but only for a couple days before FF said i ov.ed so it could be a possibility.
> 
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> Went to the doctor's this morning, she said we'll learn more about my due date in 2 weeks. Another 2 week wait, omg I don't know how I'll be able to handle it.Click to expand...

I could probably help you figure that out if you knw when you ov.ed :D

Waiting stinks :hugs:


----------



## bibicakes

Guppy - I o'd on 8/27

I've been doing due date predictors and so far they're averaging to May 24. That's 4 days after my gma's birthday. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

bibicakes said:


> Guppy - I o'd on 8/27
> 
> I've been doing due date predictors and so far they're averaging to May 24. That's 4 days after my gma's birthday. :)

:dance: That would be awesome if you had your LO on her birthday!
My water broke the day before (What would have been) my grandfathers bday. I was kind of upset that Elliot wasnt going to be born on his birthday, but labor didn't start for a very long time and he ended up being born on the 12th, just like my gpa! it was wonderful, especially since he has passed. Oddly enough Elliot looks exactly like gpa did as a baby. Thats crazy!


----------



## momof1angle

sorry i haven't been on ladies, our whole house hold ended up with this flu crap going around.. want to congratulate all of :bfp:. and sorry to the one AF hit.. i keep testing just to make sure its still there, i'm scared i'm going to lose this one with everything going on, the last test i took was very dark i'm setting a doc appointment monday.. Good luck to everyone :dust: to everyone


----------



## DSemcho

Sooo many vitamins...

I'm taking prenatals, plus fish oil, selenium, b6, b12, calcium, vitamin c.... And I can't remember what else.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I am cramping so bad on the left side, the pain is going all the way to my knee. I have been cramping on and off for the past 5 days. I am only 11 dpo according to FF and my temps. I just wish the pain would ease up just a little. 

I don't want to take anything for pain. I am paranoid it will hurt trying to get preggo. The only thing I take is prenatal vitamins. 

I took a test this morning, of course it BFN. Mine never shows up positive until I am a week late. Last time I was 7 weeks pregnant according to my ultrasound when I found I was preggo with my daughter. I am not one of the lucky few who finds out right away. 


:thumbup:CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP SO FAR :happydance:!! 
AND BIG :hugs: TO THOSE WHO :witch: GOT!!


----------



## minuet

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I am cramping so bad on the left side, the pain is going all the way to my knee. I have been cramping on and off for the past 5 days. I am only 11 dpo according to FF and my temps. I just wish the pain would ease up just a little.
> 
> I don't want to take anything for pain. I am paranoid it will hurt trying to get preggo. The only thing I take is prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I took a test this morning, of course it BFN. Mine never shows up positive until I am a week late. Last time I was 7 weeks pregnant according to my ultrasound when I found I was preggo with my daughter. I am not one of the lucky few who finds out right away.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP SO FAR :happydance:!!
> AND BIG :hugs: TO THOSE WHO :witch: GOT!!

I'm sorry you're cramping bad, that really is the pits. :( Maybe you could try an epsom salt bath? It is good for aches and pains and might help the muscle cramps.


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Sooo many vitamins...
> 
> I'm taking prenatals, plus fish oil, selenium, b6, b12, calcium, vitamin c.... And I can't remember what else.

It does start to feel like a regiment doesn't it?

I'm taking prenatals, fish oil, chromium, vit D, vitex, dessicated liver pill, vit B 50 complex. The beginning of next cycle I'll add royal jelly as well.

Lately I've been having to add cranberry capsules, as I've been getting uti symptoms; and before that was taking acidophilus and garlic when I developed a yeast infection.
During this 2WW I've started taking progesterone cream again. The last time I abruptly stopped using this, I got the yeast infection right away, and it seems hormone fluctuations can be linked to them. So this time I'm going to gradually taper off the progesterone, and add back in acidophilus beforehand so that will hopefully ward off an infection.

My concern right now is that I have a tooth infection and the dentist screwed up sending in my prescription so it's not being treated until Monday. I've read that teeth problems and bacteria can cause miscarriages, so that's not helping matters. 

Oh well. The good news is the spotting is lessening, whether from the cream, or just because.


----------



## Megan1986

I got my BFP ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Megan!!!


----------



## ttc4baby2

I am due for af on 9/18 (I think) but I started bleeding last night... :( ugghhh 
I am actually not 100% sure of when af is due, because I am going off of a positive OPK on Sep. 3rd. Before that, I had a Mirena IUD and have no idea how my cycles are working..
If I am correct, I was only 11/12 dpo, which is too early for the witch.


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies, congratulations to all the bfp's and big hugs to those af got.

I finished today my second round of chlomid and on wednesday we have the gynae as we are now officially ttc for 1 year. Ovulation will be after wednesday which means i'll have an internal ultrasound at the doctor's and we'll be able to see if the chlomid is working.


----------



## Peoples22

Hi ladies, I am 9 dpo now and af is due to arrive on September 22nd. We have been ttc for 6 months now and this is the 1st month of charting and using preseed. 

I have had some symptoms I usually do not have like cramps in my left side right above my pelvic bone and bad back aches since 6 dpo. I don't want to get my hopes up to high but I really hope this our month.

Congrats to all those with BFP! I can't wait to see everyone else get theirs too!

Babydust to all!!!!!!


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the BFP's!

I am 6 dpo today and AF is due between Sunday the 23rd - Tuesday the 25th. My LP changes depending on when I ovulate (usually between cd 12-14).

I'm not sure when I will test, right now I will try to wait until 11dpo, Friday (20th)...unless I have some out of the ordinary symptoms. :) 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Crystal5483

the :witch: got me today ... ever since I had a D&C my LP has shortened and so have my cycles... I used to be closer to 34days... now my cycles are 27-30 days!


----------



## minuet

Megan1986 said:


> I got my BFP ladies!!!!!!!

So excited for you Megan!:happydance:


----------



## minuet

Crystal5483 sorry AF got you *hug*

As for me, the past couple days I was awakened a few times and that ruined my chances of getting a proper temp; so I have to wait until tomorrow to see where my chart is at.
The progesterone cream seems to have been helping the spotting, it is very, very light today. I haven't noticed any emotional side effects yet either, so that's a great thing!
For the past four days I've had pretty bad heartburn all day. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat, it stays all day even when I've been eating healthy, balanced meals and snacks. The only thing that kills it temporarily is Tums. Not sure what's going on with that but it's pretty annoying. 
Hubby has really stepped up the baby talk, randomly dropping comments that he's ready. Last night he said he saw a baby at a restaurant and wanted his own. <3 *insert _Awwwwwww_ here* <3


----------



## Crystal5483

Heartburn is a GREAT SIGN!!! That's how I knew in April that I was pregnant! I had the most horrific heartburn. I would drink water and it would burn! Tums didn't touch it! I hope this is it for you!! I really really hope!! 

Aww Minuet that is such a cute thing for your hubby to say!!

Mine simply dropped a "funny" comment to me earlier, saying, "So I was talking to the ladies on baby and bump, and they agreed that we should baby dance tonight." That's the last time I explain to him what baby and bump is and what BD stands for! Hmph! Little did he know at the time that the :witch: had already got me! lol


----------



## CS2012

*Today my period was due but I knew it wouldn't be here. I bought an early result pregnancy test with two tests in it today. I took on test and almost instantly got a positive. An hour or so later I took the second test and it was positive within 2 - 3 seconds. When I first told my partner about the first test I did it without him knowing and he was happy. Later on after I told him the news I took the second test without telling him and told him afterwards that it is positive also. He asked how soon did I know I was pregnant or think I was and I told him that I knew instantly and that I had read some women knew the moment it happened. So we got the news the day before my 30th birthday. I will be 30 tomorrow.

Here is a picture of the two positives. I was so worried that I would screw the tests up or that I wouldn't read them right. They are so easy to take and read anyone can do it and not mess them up if the directions are read before taking the tests.

I did the peeing in a clean cup option rather than holding the test stick and peeing on it. I did try it the second time holding it and peeing on it but that didn't work for me so I used the cup method again.

This was my first time trying to conceive too.*

[IMG]https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/MJFan2012/04341461.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Praying4bump

CS2012 said:


> *Today my period was due but I knew it wouldn't be here. I bought an early result pregnancy test with two tests in it today. I took on test and almost instantly got a positive. An hour or so later I took the second test and it was positive within 2 - 3 seconds. When I first told my partner about the first test I did it without him knowing and he was happy. Later on after I told him the news I took the second test without telling him and told him afterwards that it is positive also. He asked how soon did I know I was pregnant or think I was and I told him that I knew instantly and that I had read some women knew the moment it happened. So we got the news the day before my 30th birthday. I will be 30 tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a picture of the two positives. I was so worried that I would screw the tests up or that I wouldn't read them right. They are so easy to take and read anyone can do it and not mess them up if the directions are read before taking the tests.
> 
> I did the peeing in a clean cup option rather than holding the test stick and peeing on it. I did try it the second time holding it and peeing on it but that didn't work for me so I used the cup method again.
> 
> This was my first time trying to conceive too.*
> 
> [IMG]https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/MJFan2012/04341461.jpg[/IMG]

Congrats! H & H 9 months!


----------



## minuet

Crystal5483 said:


> Heartburn is a GREAT SIGN!!! That's how I knew in April that I was pregnant! I had the most horrific heartburn. I would drink water and it would burn! Tums didn't touch it! I hope this is it for you!! I really really hope!!
> 
> Aww Minuet that is such a cute thing for your hubby to say!!
> 
> Mine simply dropped a "funny" comment to me earlier, saying, "So I was talking to the ladies on baby and bump, and they agreed that we should baby dance tonight." That's the last time I explain to him what baby and bump is and what BD stands for! Hmph! Little did he know at the time that the :witch: had already got me! lol

ROFL! That is hilarious! A clever hubby you have. :haha: 
I tell mine that I talk with other ladies on a forum about TTC, but I don't think he has any desire to read our posts. It would probably freak him out lol.

Thanks,I really hope the heartburn is a good sign too! BUT since I'm using the progesterone cream and have been spotting for 8 days now, I'm not counting it as any more than a side effect of the increased progesterone in my system.

Edit** I looked it up, and it's definitely the progesterone cream that's causing the heartburn. Increased progesterone causes the muscle between the stomach and the esophagus to relax, which produces heartburn. Interestingly, when I was using the cream in July it gave me nausea, not heartburn.


----------



## Crystal5483

You know what? That makes sense that my HB got worse when I started using Crinone in April. 

And no hubby does not actually READ anything on here lol I actually used the words "baby dance" when trying to coerce him info the bedroom one night lol


----------



## babyKat

i had what i think was implantation bleeding at 8dpo one pink streak when i wiped, ive had implantation bleeding 1 out of 6 of my pregnancies at 9dpo, so i am hoping this is it!


----------



## babyKat

congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## prgirl_11

Praying4bump said:


> CS2012 said:
> 
> 
> *Today my period was due but I knew it wouldn't be here. I bought an early result pregnancy test with two tests in it today. I took on test and almost instantly got a positive. An hour or so later I took the second test and it was positive within 2 - 3 seconds. When I first told my partner about the first test I did it without him knowing and he was happy. Later on after I told him the news I took the second test without telling him and told him afterwards that it is positive also. He asked how soon did I know I was pregnant or think I was and I told him that I knew instantly and that I had read some women knew the moment it happened. So we got the news the day before my 30th birthday. I will be 30 tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a picture of the two positives. I was so worried that I would screw the tests up or that I wouldn't read them right. They are so easy to take and read anyone can do it and not mess them up if the directions are read before taking the tests.
> 
> I did the peeing in a clean cup option rather than holding the test stick and peeing on it. I did try it the second time holding it and peeing on it but that didn't work for me so I used the cup method again.
> 
> This was my first time trying to conceive too.*
> 
> [IMG]https://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/MJFan2012/04341461.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Congrats! H & H 9 months!Click to expand...

Awesome!!! What a blessing!!! Congratulations!!!!:happydance:


----------



## suzie599

Hi ladies can i join you??? im 5dpo on 2nd proper cycle post dnc, i had my 2nd mmc on june 28 this year at 10wks!(wasnt sure if i would ttc again but here i am). my only symptoms are lower backache, slight lower tummy cramps on/off. Nothing much going on :{ but that might be good right?
Congrats on all BFP's !


----------



## luna_19

Good luck Susie! I'm right behind you at 4 dpo, when will you test?


----------



## suzie599

hi Luna my af due 27/09 so im trying to hold off til then!! what about you?


----------



## Shannon30

Af is due the 23rd!!! for me.
Shannon


----------



## suzie599

hi shannon how many dpo are you and are you having any symptoms?? and good luck!
suzie


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out... AF got me. 
Good Luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi everyone, my af is due wednesday, am 10 dpo atm, did a dip strip late last night, not sure if there was anything.... gonna test with a midstream tomorrow morning. I keep thinking i am pregnant and then i think i'm not, switching back and forth all the time! 1 positive though, i read my old thread from 2 years ago when i was wondering whether i was pregnant, and i was.... and i seem to have the same sort of symptoms. I thought i might be out now cause i don't have sore boobs or increased cm, but apparently i didn't have them then either! So fingers crossed! I've kind of had the feeling i'm pregnant ever since i checked when we had sex and when i was supposed to ovulate! Fingers crossed that feeling is right! Babydust to everyone!


----------



## luna_19

suzie599 said:


> hi Luna my af due 27/09 so im trying to hold off til then!! what about you?

I'm due on the 27th too! I'll start testing at 9 dpo just for fun...only 4 1/2 more days :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi everyone, my af is due wednesday, am 10 dpo atm, did a dip strip late last night, not sure if there was anything.... gonna test with a midstream tomorrow morning. I keep thinking i am pregnant and then i think i'm not, switching back and forth all the time! 1 positive though, i read my old thread from 2 years ago when i was wondering whether i was pregnant, and i was.... and i seem to have the same sort of symptoms. I thought i might be out now cause i don't have sore boobs or increased cm, but apparently i didn't have them then either! So fingers crossed! I've kind of had the feeling i'm pregnant ever since i checked when we had sex and when i was supposed to ovulate! Fingers crossed that feeling is right! Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry bout that! I'm on my phone, it must've accidentally posted it twice!


----------



## suzie599

luna_19 said:


> suzie599 said:
> 
> 
> hi Luna my af due 27/09 so im trying to hold off til then!! what about you?
> 
> I'm due on the 27th too! I'll start testing at 9 dpo just for fun...only 4 1/2 more days :thumbup:Click to expand...

good luck hope its a bfp for you!!


----------



## babyKat

sorry mrs.2010 about the af ;( if af gets me this month im out for awhile we arent trying after this month...


----------



## Fezzie

Well, I got my bloodwork done and everything is normal, including all hormones. So we'll do a SA on my hubby. My doctor doesn't seem inclined to do anything else, even though we've been ttc for a year. Her "medical advice" consisted of telling me to relax and not keep track of ovulation, etc for the next 6 months, and to just let it happen.

Right. Fortunately for her, time isn't running out! I'd like my children to be in the same decade, lol.


----------



## Fezzie

Megan1986 said:


> I got my BFP ladies!!!!!!!

Congrats to all the BFP!! So exciting :)


----------



## minuet

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I'm out... AF got me.
> Good Luck to everyone else!!

So sorry AF got you Mrs.2010


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> Well, I got my bloodwork done and everything is normal, including all hormones. So we'll do a SA on my hubby. My doctor doesn't seem inclined to do anything else, even though we've been ttc for a year. Her "medical advice" consisted of telling me to relax and not keep track of ovulation, etc for the next 6 months, and to just let it happen.
> 
> Right. Fortunately for her, time isn't running out! I'd like my children to be in the same decade, lol.

I have read that if a woman has normal cycles the first thing they should do is an SA, instead of all her blood work. Reason being that the man is the problem in roughly 40% of infertility, and it's a lot faster to diagnose that in him than in her.
That said, I hope the SA comes back clear, but if it doesn't, a lot of the problems can be cured with proper supplements and a diet adjustment. 
Have you considered switching doctors, since yours isn't inclined to help? If she is of the opinion you need to just keep trying, she probably isn't thinking of all the possibilities. 
If you like to read, I read an excellent book on this subject, by a specialist that believes in fixing things as naturally as possible first..... _Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility: The Ultimate Guide to Getting Pregnant _ by Robert A. Greene M.D.

Don't let that doctor drag you down! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

That's ridiculous that your Dr would tell you to stop tracking ovulation fezzie...sure ideally you would just bd every other day the entire cycle to be covered but who has the energy for that?


----------



## minuet

As for me, _NO spotting today!_ It was a lot lighter yesterday, and none at all today. However my temperature took quite a dip from three days ago, so I'm not sure if the lack of spotting is due to my body's progesterone being lower, or the cream working. 
Either way I'm glad it finally stopped. :D
I also started taking antibiotics today for this tooth infection, and coupled with reducing the progesterone cream in the next few days, I'm concerned about landing a yeast infection. Sooo the acidophilus will be in great use and hopefully I can avoid that!


----------



## DSemcho

minuet said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Sooo many vitamins...
> 
> I'm taking prenatals, plus fish oil, selenium, b6, b12, calcium, vitamin c.... And I can't remember what else.
> 
> It does start to feel like a regiment doesn't it?
> 
> I'm taking prenatals, fish oil, chromium, vit D, vitex, dessicated liver pill, vit B 50 complex. The beginning of next cycle I'll add royal jelly as well.Click to expand...

It does feel like a regiment - especially since my DH doesn't know how many vitamins I'm taking. And I've backed off of the forum - ALOT - recently so I'm way behind on posts. Trying to catch up today. I know my TWW is coming up soon - I'm supposed to OV on the 27th (just like last month) but I won't start using OPKs until CD13 or 14 which is Saturday or Sunday. I've also been having problems - last night I had chest pains that went off and on for an hour or two (right where my heart is) and it was in my back in the same area to. And I got this horrible pain in my femoral artery in my right leg.. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Fezzie said:


> Well, I got my bloodwork done and everything is normal, including all hormones. So we'll do a SA on my hubby. My doctor doesn't seem inclined to do anything else, even though we've been ttc for a year. Her "medical advice" consisted of telling me to relax and not keep track of ovulation, etc for the next 6 months, and to just let it happen.
> 
> Right. Fortunately for her, time isn't running out! I'd like my children to be in the same decade, lol.

I'll bet it's hard! But I'm sure you'll get pregnant!! 
My sister had a very hard time getting pregnant, went through IUI and lots of tests because she'd been trying for 3 or 4 years and kept having an early mc. But she is now 35 weeks pregnant!! :) 

There are still miracles going round in this world! :) And technically all babies are miracles!!

Good luck! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Eltjuh

10 dpo today.... did a test first thing this morning!! 
Thought I could see something very faint! It is a bit easier to see now after the timelimit has gone (I know you're not supposed to look at it anymore after the time limit is up, but can't help myself)

When I was pregnant with my son the test was very faint at 10dpo aswell (and still at 12dpo). 

I posted a pic on countdown to pregnancy - https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=53634 - but it was very hard to take a good picture where you get the lighting right and where you can actually see it cause it's so faint!
Please feel free to have a look and vote!


----------



## DSemcho

It's hard for me to tell - the picture seems kinda dark. But it is early over where you are. I'm guessing almost 8am?


----------



## Eltjuh

DSemcho said:


> It's hard for me to tell - the picture seems kinda dark. But it is early over where you are. I'm guessing almost 8am?

Yeah it is... it's really hard to try and take a picture when it's so faint.... 
It is about 8am here now. But I won't test again today cause I think it won't be any better, especially considering it was done with FMU.
So I'll try again on thursday! AF is due tomorrow anyway!


----------



## DSemcho

Good luck!! - it's basically 10am where I am lol. Nice to have someone in the same general time zone as me.


----------



## Fezzie

minuet said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my bloodwork done and everything is normal, including all hormones. So we'll do a SA on my hubby. My doctor doesn't seem inclined to do anything else, even though we've been ttc for a year. Her "medical advice" consisted of telling me to relax and not keep track of ovulation, etc for the next 6 months, and to just let it happen.
> 
> Right. Fortunately for her, time isn't running out! I'd like my children to be in the same decade, lol.
> 
> I have read that if a woman has normal cycles the first thing they should do is an SA, instead of all her blood work. Reason being that the man is the problem in roughly 40% of infertility, and it's a lot faster to diagnose that in him than in her.
> That said, I hope the SA comes back clear, but if it doesn't, a lot of the problems can be cured with proper supplements and a diet adjustment.
> Have you considered switching doctors, since yours isn't inclined to help? If she is of the opinion you need to just keep trying, she probably isn't thinking of all the possibilities.
> If you like to read, I read an excellent book on this subject, by a specialist that believes in fixing things as naturally as possible first..... _Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility: The Ultimate Guide to Getting Pregnant _ by Robert A. Greene M.D.
> 
> Don't let that doctor drag you down! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice, Minuet. I'll look into the book. Where I live there is a real shortage of doctors so I have no options. I guess I won't be referred to a specialist any time soon, either :(


----------



## Fezzie

luna_19 said:


> That's ridiculous that your Dr would tell you to stop tracking ovulation fezzie...sure ideally you would just bd every other day the entire cycle to be covered but who has the energy for that?

not I!!


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> Thanks for the advice, Minuet. I'll look into the book. Where I live there is a real shortage of doctors so I have no options. I guess I won't be referred to a specialist any time soon, either :(

 Oh I just noticed you're from New Brunswick! Lovely province. :)


----------



## DSemcho

I've been temping regularly since the day after AF stopped. Is it normal to get a dip in the first couple of days after?


----------



## Eltjuh

Just wanted to update you guys on the test I did this morning.... 

I went out and got a CB digital........ See for yourself :blush::
 



Attached Files:







CAM00039.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## luna_19

DSemcho said:


> I've been temping regularly since the day after AF stopped. Is it normal to get a dip in the first couple of days after?

it is normal for temps to stay relatively high during af then get lower and lower until o. Is this your first month temping or is this a totally new pattern? Either way I wouldn't be worried :)

congrats eltjuh :)


----------



## Annie77

Eltjuh said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the test I did this morning....
> 
> I went out and got a CB digital........ See for yourself :blush::

Congrats!


----------



## Praying4bump

Eltjuh said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the test I did this morning....
> 
> I went out and got a CB digital........ See for yourself :blush::

Congrats! H & h 9 months!


----------



## momof1angle

Eltjuh said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the test I did this morning....
> 
> I went out and got a CB digital........ See for yourself :blush::




Congratulations, H&H 9 months


----------



## Eltjuh

thanks all!! Anyone else did any testing today???


----------



## minuet

Eltjuh said:


> thanks all!! Anyone else did any testing today???

wow congrats!


----------



## katiekatie

Congratulations!!


----------



## cassafrass

yay!!!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Eltjuh!! H&H 9 months!!!!

I tested today and bfn. i thought I was 14 dpo today. Someone commented about my chart they thought I O'd later than what I thought from the OPK. So i took the O date that I had set out and sure enough it moved my O date to a week later!!! So now it's saying I'm only 7dpo and me and OH bd'ing every night doesn't seem to have mattered at this point if my temps are right! I wasn't able to continue using OPK's because I ran out. I don't feel like AF is going to be here either right now. I was stressing earlier and I felt weird pains under my belly button. So decided I need to relax!!!! Between OH blaming me this morning for the O date possibly being wrong and that I couldn't stay up an extra 3 hours past my bedtime so we could continue past our 11 day straight bd'ing, I've had a rough day. Then come home to find out I am stupid can forgot to pay my water bill and can't get it back on til tomorrow. I hate bills. LOL!


----------



## minuet

I'm sorry you had a rough day JJ. It does look like you are only 7 dpo but it seems you've covered the bases with BD!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw JJsMom, that definitely sounds like a rough day!! It's not your fault about the O date, cause it's not easy!!
I didn't know exactly when I O'd, I just went with the 14 days before your next period is due and figured that we BD exactly around that time! (It wasn't totally intentional, but we were planning to have another baby in the near future).

Did you BD anytime close to your new O date?? Cause then there's still a chance !!!


----------



## MrsGards

Congratulations Eltjuh!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes Eltjuh, we dtd 2 days before and the day after supposed new O date. But I didnt keep my legs up like I did for those other 11 days and wait and I know this is tmi, but OH didn't stop once he was finished and I think he pushed everything back out. I could be wrong, but that's how it feels. I'll be more OK and less stressed in 8 days when I know what's going on. But my lower back is hurting so much lately. That was the only symptom I have been having lately and I figured AF was going to get me because of that and of course I'm on CD34 and she's a no show so I'm so confused about this cycle.


----------



## Eltjuh

JJsmom said:


> Yes Eltjuh, we dtd 2 days before and the day after supposed new O date. But I didnt keep my legs up like I did for those other 11 days and wait and I know this is tmi, but OH didn't stop once he was finished and I think he pushed everything back out. I could be wrong, but that's how it feels. I'll be more OK and less stressed in 8 days when I know what's going on. But my lower back is hurting so much lately. That was the only symptom I have been having lately and I figured AF was going to get me because of that and of course I'm on CD34 and she's a no show so I'm so confused about this cycle.

You don't HAVE to put your legs up... some people say it works, others say it doesn't matter, so I don't know if it really helps or not. But you can definitely get pregnant without it! I did it when TTC my first. But this time I didn't (cause it wasn't really planned, but still very much wanted!!).
And even if he pushed some back out (which I can't really imagine, if anything he probably pushed it further in ) then there probably still would've been plenty going in. They just swim away!! :winkwink:
Lower back pain is quite common in early pregnancy. I had some sort of period like cramping feelings in my back... still do sometimes! So that might be a good sign!! Plus the fact that you're on CD34 and there's still no AF is also a good sign ofcourse!!

Fingers crossed!! Give it a couple more days before you test again... Maybe 3 days or so?!


----------



## DSemcho

Eltjuh said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on the test I did this morning....
> 
> I went out and got a CB digital........ See for yourself :blush::

YAY!!!!!!!!! :D Congrats!



luna_19 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I've been temping regularly since the day after AF stopped. Is it normal to get a dip in the first couple of days after?
> 
> it is normal for temps to stay relatively high during af then get lower and lower until o. Is this your first month temping or is this a totally new pattern? Either way I wouldn't be worried :)
> 
> congrats eltjuh :)Click to expand...

This is my first month temping vaginally. Last month I only temped a couple of days after AF and then from the day of O until I got AF. This time I'm temping every day from after AF - but this is still new to me. It keeps jumping between 97.3 and 97.5 over the past 4 days.


----------



## minuet

Haven't been able to temp the past few days as we're traveling, but will see what it's at tomorrow. If it's up, I'll do a test though I'm not expecting anything. This is the third day of NO spotting and I've started tapering off the cream dosage, so we'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey all :) 

Congrats to those with a bfp n fingers xd those waiting :) 


Any1 else testing on or around the 24th that wants to wait with me?

I'm currently 5dpo with no symptoms 
:dust::dust::dust:

to all :)

xxx


----------



## cassafrass

Ycantigetpg said:


> Hey all :)
> 
> Congrats to those with a bfp n fingers xd those waiting :)
> 
> 
> Any1 else testing on or around the 24th that wants to wait with me?
> 
> I'm currently 5dpo with no symptoms
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> to all :)
> 
> xxx

hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup: 
:dust:


----------



## Ycantigetpg

cassafrass said:


> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:

Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxx


----------



## cassafrass

Ycantigetpg said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxxClick to expand...

absolutely ! may as well drive my self batty with those who do it too lol 
how are you feeling ?


----------



## cassafrass

i know with no symptoms it can be so frustrating


----------



## Ycantigetpg

cassafrass said:


> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> absolutely ! may as well drive my self batty with those who do it too lol
> how are you feeling ?Click to expand...

Haha may as well :) tbh I feel pretty normal wbu? Xxx


----------



## cassafrass

Ycantigetpg said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> absolutely ! may as well drive my self batty with those who do it too lol
> how are you feeling ?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha may as well :) tbh I feel pretty normal wbu? XxxClick to expand...

well i have really sore nips and AF type cramps i have some weird heart beats but according to the normal 28 day cycle i o on the 20th . we bd the 12 and 16th so im hoping i o'd early . i never have any o symptoms so this would be a first if these are them. AF due oct 5th


----------



## Eltjuh

cassafrass said:


> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> absolutely ! may as well drive my self batty with those who do it too lol
> how are you feeling ?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha may as well :) tbh I feel pretty normal wbu? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> well i have really sore nips and AF type cramps i have some weird heart beats but according to the normal 28 day cycle i o on the 20th . we bd the 12 and 16th so im hoping i o'd early . i never have any o symptoms so this would be a first if these are them. AF due oct 5thClick to expand...

It would make sense if you'd O on the 20th.. Considering you're not due your AF until 5th of October... You might have O'd early I guess! I don't usually get any O symptoms, but sometimes, and I think this time aswell.... I got kind of a stabbing pain in my stomach, close-ish to the hipbone. That's usually how I know IF I get any symptoms... 
If I were you I'd BD some more to make sure you've covered it ;)


----------



## cassafrass

Eltjuh said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ycantigetpg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> hi there ! i am planning to test the 25th :thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> Hi cassa :) fancy symptom swapping till then lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> absolutely ! may as well drive my self batty with those who do it too lol
> how are you feeling ?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha may as well :) tbh I feel pretty normal wbu? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> well i have really sore nips and AF type cramps i have some weird heart beats but according to the normal 28 day cycle i o on the 20th . we bd the 12 and 16th so im hoping i o'd early . i never have any o symptoms so this would be a first if these are them. AF due oct 5thClick to expand...
> 
> It would make sense if you'd O on the 20th.. Considering you're not due your AF until 5th of October... You might have O'd early I guess! I don't usually get any O symptoms, but sometimes, and I think this time aswell.... I got kind of a stabbing pain in my stomach, close-ish to the hipbone. That's usually how I know IF I get any symptoms...
> If I were you I'd BD some more to make sure you've covered it ;)Click to expand...

i kno thats whats so frustrating! :dohh: hahah dang it why cant an alarm go off once were pg ! sooo much easier!

oh no worries there i plan on attacking my OH tonite after work and probably tomorrow too lol .. good thing is he doesn't seem to mind


----------



## Phantom710

Can I join? My transfer is on Friday, and I will start testing on Tuesday (the 25th). Hoping for a :bfp: for a lovely set of parents I am a surro for :)


----------



## cassafrass

Phantom710 said:


> Can I join? My transfer is on Friday, and I will start testing on Tuesday (the 25th). Hoping for a :bfp: for a lovely set of parents I am a surro for :)

your awesome for that what a gift :hugs: and good luck!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Fingers crossed for u and ur couple phantom :) I don't usually get o symptoms but last 2 month I have so I defo know I od on the 14th I've been gettin hot flashes all day dunno if that's a symptom :s but :dust: to us all this month xxxx


----------



## luna_19

good luck phantom, what an amazing thing to do :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Do they ever?? ;)


----------



## minuet

9 DPO and lots of EW today. :shrug: 
Sure am missing my temps from the past couple days to see what's going on!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Eltjuh! I'm excited with CD34. Still a lot of lower back pain. This afternoon I've felt some cramping in my lower left abdomen. With AF I usually feel it all over. OH is buying me some more dollar tests and I'll probably take one in 2 days which would make me 10dpo according to those charts.


----------



## minuet

Oooooook.
So I took my temp earlier today ( usual test time is 8am, and I took it at 6:45) and it was 97.5! I put in the correct time, and FF put it as an open circle, but now FF is saying that I actually O'd on CD38 and I'm 20DPO!

I don't really think my chart shows a clear thermal shift until CD48. Even though it spiked on CD38, it still goes up and down the same as earlier in my cycle.
Also took a test and it was stark white.
What do you ladies think??


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> Oooooook.
> So I took my temp earlier today ( usual test time is 8am, and I took it at 6:45) and it was 97.5! I put in the correct time, and FF put it as an open circle, but now FF is saying that I actually O'd on CD38 and I'm 20DPO!
> 
> I don't really think my chart shows a clear thermal shift until CD48. Even though it spiked on CD38, it still goes up and down the same as earlier in my cycle.
> Also took a test and it was stark white.
> What do you ladies think??

I'd wait and see a few more temps. My *guess* right now, is that your temps will rise and you'll see that you have just ovulated...


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey how is every1 today? :) any1 got any new symptoms?

:dust: to us all :) 

Xxx


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Oooooook.
> So I took my temp earlier today ( usual test time is 8am, and I took it at 6:45) and it was 97.5! I put in the correct time, and FF put it as an open circle, but now FF is saying that I actually O'd on CD38 and I'm 20DPO!
> 
> I don't really think my chart shows a clear thermal shift until CD48. Even though it spiked on CD38, it still goes up and down the same as earlier in my cycle.
> Also took a test and it was stark white.
> What do you ladies think??
> 
> I'd wait and see a few more temps. My *guess* right now, is that your temps will rise and you'll see that you have just ovulated...Click to expand...

Well that would be depressing, as we don't have much chance of being pregnant then. Lots more EWCM today. :shrug:
I swear this is the most confusing cycle ever!


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Oooooook.
> So I took my temp earlier today ( usual test time is 8am, and I took it at 6:45) and it was 97.5! I put in the correct time, and FF put it as an open circle, but now FF is saying that I actually O'd on CD38 and I'm 20DPO!
> 
> I don't really think my chart shows a clear thermal shift until CD48. Even though it spiked on CD38, it still goes up and down the same as earlier in my cycle.
> Also took a test and it was stark white.
> What do you ladies think??
> 
> I'd wait and see a few more temps. My *guess* right now, is that your temps will rise and you'll see that you have just ovulated...Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be depressing, as we don't have much chance of being pregnant then. Lots more EWCM today. :shrug:
> I swear this is the most confusing cycle ever!Click to expand...

I hope I'm wrong then. Just seems weird to have EWCM and a huge temp increase, higher than the rest of the cycle...
It's just my two cents though hon


----------



## echo

How's it going Loro?


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Oooooook.
> So I took my temp earlier today ( usual test time is 8am, and I took it at 6:45) and it was 97.5! I put in the correct time, and FF put it as an open circle, but now FF is saying that I actually O'd on CD38 and I'm 20DPO!
> 
> I don't really think my chart shows a clear thermal shift until CD48. Even though it spiked on CD38, it still goes up and down the same as earlier in my cycle.
> Also took a test and it was stark white.
> What do you ladies think??
> 
> I'd wait and see a few more temps. My *guess* right now, is that your temps will rise and you'll see that you have just ovulated...Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be depressing, as we don't have much chance of being pregnant then. Lots more EWCM today. :shrug:
> I swear this is the most confusing cycle ever!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I'm wrong then. Just seems weird to have EWCM and a huge temp increase, higher than the rest of the cycle...
> It's just my two cents though honClick to expand...

You make sense, a temp rise like that + EWCM usually = ovulation. But then I didn't have any EWCM the day before or of the possible ovulation.
Oh wells, as with all charting, must wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> How's it going Loro?

I'm doing ok Echo, you?
This cycle is almost at 100 days! My temps have dropped quite a bit so I have been anticipating AF for like 3 days and no signs so far. This is by far my longest cycle, I think the longest before was 75 or so. So my PCOS symptoms are REALLY amping up. Especially since my ectopic in May. I really only had one period since then which was the 15th of June... I don't have a bloody clue what's happening. The FS says I can go back on the pill to regulate again, but my hubby is really against it. Hopefully AF will come like yesterday, so I can move on. I'll be taking B6, EPO and Vitex this next cycle...


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> How's it going Loro?
> 
> I'm doing ok Echo, you?
> This cycle is almost at 100 days! My temps have dropped quite a bit so I have been anticipating AF for like 3 days and no signs so far. This is by far my longest cycle, I think the longest before was 75 or so. So my PCOS symptoms are REALLY amping up. Especially since my ectopic in May. I really only had one period since then which was the 15th of June... I don't have a bloody clue what's happening. The FS says I can go back on the pill to regulate again, but my hubby is really against it. Hopefully AF will come like yesterday, so I can move on. I'll be taking B6, EPO and Vitex this next cycle...Click to expand...

Have you tried acupuncture for pcos? My dr said she treated someone that drs were saying would never get prego and her ultrasound looked awful. After 3 mos her u/s came back normal, cycles were normal...just an idea. I am going for acupuncture for my thyroid and to help get prego.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry minut I'm not good with chart reading. Having a hard time trying to figure mine as well! I hope you get to see your bfp!!!

AFM, I had a temp drop this morning and some left abdominal pressure last night. I am hoping it was implantation!! I took my temp an hour and a half early because I woke up and tried to go back to sleep but then my tummy started making tons of noise and I had to run to the potty so I took it real fast. My tummy was very upset this morning. Haven't had too many problems since I ate today. Hope I'm not getting a bug.


----------



## Fezzie

minuet said:


> Haven't been able to temp the past few days as we're traveling, but will see what it's at tomorrow. If it's up, I'll do a test though I'm not expecting anything. This is the third day of NO spotting and I've started tapering off the cream dosage, so we'll see what happens with that.

Good luck Minuet!


----------



## FaithnHope41

14dpo today, still waiting to test!!! AF needs to stay away!!


----------



## minuet

JJsmom said:


> Sorry minut I'm not good with chart reading. Having a hard time trying to figure mine as well! I hope you get to see your bfp!!!
> 
> AFM, I had a temp drop this morning and some left abdominal pressure last night. I am hoping it was implantation!! I took my temp an hour and a half early because I woke up and tried to go back to sleep but then my tummy started making tons of noise and I had to run to the potty so I took it real fast. My tummy was very upset this morning. Haven't had too many problems since I ate today. Hope I'm not getting a bug.

Aww I hope it was just a random tummy trouble and you aren't getting sick!


----------



## Praying4bump

Hey Ladies! I'm 10 dpo today. I haven't tested yet but I feel light AF cramps so I think she's on her way. My temp hasn't done anything special so unless that changes, I plan to to wait for AF. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DSemcho

Temp went up from 97.3 (yesterday) - 97.8 (this morning). I think I am reaching my fertile phase :)

But with my temp I did roll over before taking my temp.


----------



## JJsmom

I had to roll over to get mine every morning as well. As long as you arent taking a long time and getting up and walking around I'd say you're still at rest. :) good luck and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!


----------



## minuet

wow this thread has died down a lot. Is everyone done testing for this month or what?


----------



## cbbrankley

Can u put me down for 9-25 please.


----------



## Annie77

9dpo and boobs are proper sore (and getting worse since yesterday)

Feeling tired this morning and a little nauseous. I did go out for a few drinks but not as much as normal but feel way worse:-(


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey guys thought I would give a little update :) yest I had tiny (like really tiny) spots of brown,sorry if tmi. Then last night I had a dream I was pg n was in labour out my mums back garden alone :s was very strange lol. Other than that my temp went down a little yest to 97.16 and today its up to 98.6. I'm now 8dpo but that's all the symptoms I have other than on off headaches xxxxx


----------



## MrsGards

hiya everyone
I decided last night to get a FRER test, well the store didnt have any but they had predictor 5 days early tests, so i bought a couple. 
Last night I took the test about 11:30pm and after 5 mins there was nothing but after 20 mins there was a faint positive. So I decided to leave it and test again this morning with fmu and nothing!! Im really annoyed I let myself test early, and Im really annoyed about the reviews on the predictor tests Ive read, there are hunderds of reviews with false negatives and false positives. Its driving me mad!! 
https://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh637/MrsGards/


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey mrsGards I've heard nuttin but bad things bouit predictor test the best is first response what dpo r u? U could just be testing too early which would give a false negative I'm waiting till monday :) :dust: to u hope u have a sticky bean this month :)x xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

MRS- I can see a line on the top one, but if it was out of the time limit, disregard it. Just to be safe. Test in a few days again hon. Just a side note, sometimes women get better results at night then in the morning for some weird reason. 
I'm at cd 100 now. I thought my period was coming, but my temps are going up again. This is my longest cycle by about 30 days...?!?!


----------



## JJsmom

mrsgards - you aren't supposed to look at the tests after the time limit. I know I can be bad about that too but I never take what I see as a positive. I've never had evaps until this month and it's driving me crazy. You need to stick to the time limit and not look at it again later on.

I myself am 11dpo and think I saw something on my dollar store test. I took pics but couldn't really see it that well on them. Once it dried I could still see a visible line so either tomorrow at 12dpo or the day after I'm taking my last frer to see what it shows and leave it at that. My lower back has been hurting me for the last week and a half. Thought AF was showing but still no sign.


----------



## MrsGards

Hey everyone
I know your not meant to look at them again but I couldn't help myself lol so annoying. I have zero willpower!! 
Its gonna stop testing now for a few days, im driving myself crazy mad!


----------



## minuet

Ycantigetpg said:


> Hey guys thought I would give a little update :) yest I had tiny (like really tiny) spots of brown,sorry if tmi. Then last night I had a dream I was pg n was in labour out my mums back garden alone :s was very strange lol. Other than that my temp went down a little yest to 97.16 and today its up to 98.6. I'm now 8dpo but that's all the symptoms I have other than on off headaches xxxxx

Wow from 97.1 to 98.6? That is a HUGE spike! Sounds like a good sign to me.


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> MRS- I can see a line on the top one, but if it was out of the time limit, disregard it. Just to be safe. Test in a few days again hon. Just a side note, sometimes women get better results at night then in the morning for some weird reason.
> I'm at cd 100 now. I thought my period was coming, but my temps are going up again. This is my longest cycle by about 30 days...?!?!

I'm sorry, these long cycles really wear on a person. I think it was easier having 100+ day cycles when I wasn't temping. With temping I keep wondering if tomorrow will confirm an O, or AF, or or or?? It's making it rather frustrating. CD60 and I'm still not convinced FF's crosshairs are right.


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MRS- I can see a line on the top one, but if it was out of the time limit, disregard it. Just to be safe. Test in a few days again hon. Just a side note, sometimes women get better results at night then in the morning for some weird reason.
> I'm at cd 100 now. I thought my period was coming, but my temps are going up again. This is my longest cycle by about 30 days...?!?!
> 
> I'm sorry, these long cycles really wear on a person. I think it was easier having 100+ day cycles when I wasn't temping. With temping I keep wondering if tomorrow will confirm an O, or AF, or or or?? It's making it rather frustrating. CD60 and I'm still not convinced FF's crosshairs are right.Click to expand...

I'm with ya! Before, I was like "geez I havent had a period in a long time, thats weird." Now, as you said, every little thing makes me question what is to come... Now I'm really wondering what the heck is coming:wacko:


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MRS- I can see a line on the top one, but if it was out of the time limit, disregard it. Just to be safe. Test in a few days again hon. Just a side note, sometimes women get better results at night then in the morning for some weird reason.
> I'm at cd 100 now. I thought my period was coming, but my temps are going up again. This is my longest cycle by about 30 days...?!?!
> 
> I'm sorry, these long cycles really wear on a person. I think it was easier having 100+ day cycles when I wasn't temping. With temping I keep wondering if tomorrow will confirm an O, or AF, or or or?? It's making it rather frustrating. CD60 and I'm still not convinced FF's crosshairs are right.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya! Before, I was like "geez I havent had a period in a long time, thats weird." Now, as you said, every little thing makes me question what is to come... Now I'm really wondering what the heck is coming:wacko:Click to expand...

Popping back in to see how you ladies are doing. Loro have you tried acupuncture?

I have had my 4th session and I thought I was not going to ovu this month and I had a temp spike and got a smiley face this morning. I plan on bding the next 3 days. FX'd for all of us. My acupuncturist has told me of so many amazing stories of helping women who have pcos, long cycles, and trouble conceiving. I am going to her for lasting effects from my Lyme Disease treatment since it destroyed my thyroid and adrenal glands. I can already feel a difference. Just my $.02. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: mrsgards, I always look at my tests after the time limit too (thus morning's is still negative btw :haha: )

Jjsmom those dollar store tests are evil! I used them a few cycles ago and got progressively darker evap lines :dohh:


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MRS- I can see a line on the top one, but if it was out of the time limit, disregard it. Just to be safe. Test in a few days again hon. Just a side note, sometimes women get better results at night then in the morning for some weird reason.
> I'm at cd 100 now. I thought my period was coming, but my temps are going up again. This is my longest cycle by about 30 days...?!?!
> 
> I'm sorry, these long cycles really wear on a person. I think it was easier having 100+ day cycles when I wasn't temping. With temping I keep wondering if tomorrow will confirm an O, or AF, or or or?? It's making it rather frustrating. CD60 and I'm still not convinced FF's crosshairs are right.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya! Before, I was like "geez I havent had a period in a long time, thats weird." Now, as you said, every little thing makes me question what is to come... Now I'm really wondering what the heck is coming:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Popping back in to see how you ladies are doing. Loro have you tried acupuncture?
> 
> I have had my 4th session and I thought I was not going to ovu this month and I had a temp spike and got a smiley face this morning. I plan on bding the next 3 days. FX'd for all of us. My acupuncturist has told me of so many amazing stories of helping women who have pcos, long cycles, and trouble conceiving. I am going to her for lasting effects from my Lyme Disease treatment since it destroyed my thyroid and adrenal glands. I can already feel a difference. Just my $.02. :hugs:Click to expand...

I will look into it for sure, you're not the first person to tell me that. Thanks hon


----------



## JJsmom

Luna, thanks for the info! Wish I still had some of my IC's. But because I thought I O'd earlier than I did, I used what few I had left trying to get a positive to show OH on our date night. Oh well. At least I have the frer, but have had evaps on those as well! This has been a horrible month for evaps on all kinds of tests!


----------



## Moomette

Hello ladies, congratulations for all the BFPs so far and :babydust: to all of you still waiting or who AF caught this time round.

After bowing out back in late August, when AF got me earlier than expected, I thought I'd do a little update on things at the moment. DH and I only decided to start TTC #2 last month and think must have already missed O by then, so this has been our first month trying properly. I'm still breastfeeding DD, so my cycles only returned in June and have so far been pretty random at 44 and 37 days, so to try to figure out what goes on I decided to try charting and OPKs. I had positive OPKs on CD 16 & 17 (with the second one being darker), so I'm thinking I O'd on CD18? We BD'd on CD 16, 17 and 19.

At 7DPO I had light bleeding (like maybe half a tampon's worth, sorry for TMI), so I felt gutted as assumed it was AF again despite only being CD24. However, I only had light spotting the following two days, so am now hoping it might have been implantation, especially as with DD I had light bleeding/spotting for two days 14 days after DTD and a BFP five days later. I've also had pretty bad nausea on and off since 7DPO and a few other symptoms, so I tested this morning and got a BFN:cry: I know it's still early though and will probably test again at 12 and 14DPO. I don't want to get my hopes up, but can't help but feel pregnant:shrug:

So anyhow, that's my ramblings of a crazy lady for now. Good luck everyone and hope we get some more September BFPs soon.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: moomette hopefully it was just too soon...that's what I like to think about my bfn this morning!


----------



## minuet

moomette those are positive signs, keep your chin up!


----------



## Moomette

Thanks ladies. I know I should just try to be patient and not obsess so much, but just can't help myself:haha: I now realize how lucky I was with DD as I got pregnant from a bit of a one-off the month before we were supposed to start trying, so never really experienced the whole TWW.


----------



## minuet

lucky you missing out on the stress of the 2WW! Hopefully you won't have to go thru too many more TWW before your next BFP.


----------



## DSemcho

Me and the DH BDed this morning (YAY!) and I'm hoping to get one more in on the 25th. I'm OVing on the 27th so I have 4 more days until the big day. Then a dreaded TWW.


----------



## Babywhisperer

CD 15 and we bd cd 10 & 11, 14 and will later today too since I got my smiley face yesterday. Funny thing, we have been using preseed...my hubs calls it the seed spreader. Hahahaha!


----------



## minuet

FF doesn't know what to do with my chart, it changed my O day back to CD38 from CD48 again and says I'm 23DPO!
However I still don't see a very good thermal shift, and many of my DPO temps are in the same range or lower than my pre-O temps, so I don't think it's correct.
The past several days I've had tons of EWCM, more than on the other days I had EWCM, and I think I'm just now ovulating. Of course, yet again, one must wait for the next couple days of temps to confirm.
Charting ladies what do you think? Does my theory make any sense or is it possible FF is still correct?
My chart is in my sig. :)


----------



## echo

Honestly, Minuet, to me, it does not look like you ovulated, yet. The progesterone may be increasing your temps on the end, or you could have ovulated around CD 48 and temps go up from their. The fertile cm recently throws me, though. I'm surprised FF has kept your crosshairs because of that....Sorry you are having such a long cycle!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my :bfp: finally after two and a half years of trying! I can't even explain the feeling ladies!! I am so excited right now!! :) Baby dust to you gals!!


----------



## minuet

I'm surprised too that FF has kept the crosshairs, and that's probably why FF keeps switching it back and forth lol. I put in all my temps over on TCOYF, since they closely follow the FAM rules, and sure enough they don't give crosshairs yet. 
Thinking I'm going to take the cream for one more day ( until the supposed 14 DPO) and then stop and the cycle will either continue, or I'll get AF.


----------



## minuet

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my :bfp: finally after two and a half years of trying! I can't even explain the feeling ladies!! I am so excited right now!! :) Baby dust to you gals!!

That is truly exciting, Faith! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## FaithnHope41

I am minuet!! It is so surreal to me right now! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Omg ladies! I went to take my second OPK for the day (8pm) and I tinkled in the cup I had ready, and when I went to set it down on the floor it tipped over and I spilled urine all over the floor!!!! And what makes it worse is I'm at work!!!!!!!! =/ I had a nice full cup - I'm lucky I could squeeze more out lol.


----------



## minuet

ugh dsemcho, sorry to hear that! The things we women have to do!


----------



## DSemcho

It was pretty embarrassing lol. The OPK from 8pm is the same color as the one from 4pm... Maybe tomorrow will be better :)


----------



## luna_19

Congrats faithnhope :happydance:

Were you on any fertility treatments or did you just finally get a natural bfp?

Minuet I agree that it doesn't look like you o'ed yet :( is it possible that the week of spotting you had was actually a really light af?


----------



## Praying4bump

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my :bfp: finally after two and a half years of trying! I can't even explain the feeling ladies!! I am so excited right now!! :) Baby dust to you gals!!

Congrats!!! You give us longtimers hope!!!

H & H 9 months!


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> Congrats faithnhope :happydance:
> 
> Were you on any fertility treatments or did you just finally get a natural bfp?
> 
> Minuet I agree that it doesn't look like you o'ed yet :( is it possible that the week of spotting you had was actually a really light af?

I guess it's possible that my body is sufficiently messed up enough for it to be considered a weird type of af. But it was such barely there spotting, I don't know.:wacko:


----------



## FaithnHope41

luna_19 said:


> Congrats faithnhope :happydance:
> 
> Were you on any fertility treatments or did you just finally get a natural bfp?
> 
> Minuet I agree that it doesn't look like you o'ed yet :( is it possible that the week of spotting you had was actually a really light af?

Yes this was my 4th cycle of clomid. Here's the mixture that worked for me:

Clomid 150mg CD3-7, dexamethasone 2mg CD3-12, Estradiol CD8-12 and HCG trigger shot on CD 14. 

I truly believe the trigger shot is what did the trick this time. We were able to time ovulation perfectly and knew exactly when to BD. I tested 7 days post trigger and the HCG was out of my system. So I waited until when the doctor told me to test which was 4-5 days since my missed period. I was supposed to start AF last Wednesday or Thursday and it never came. Saturday, I woke up and decided to test. Keep in mind, one of my best friend's was getting married yesterday, I was in the wedding and then my hubby's birthday is today. So I figured it was the perfect time to test, otherwise I'd have to wait it out til Monday. Well 6am rolled around yesterday morning and I took the test, and the line appeared right away!! I laughed and cried and yelled for my husband. I ran in to wake him and he was so excited and happy. We cried together and said this was the best birthday gift he could ever get! We are both on cloud 9 and are telling the families tonight! :cloud9:


----------



## cassafrass

FaithnHope41 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats faithnhope :happydance:
> 
> Were you on any fertility treatments or did you just finally get a natural bfp?
> 
> Minuet I agree that it doesn't look like you o'ed yet :( is it possible that the week of spotting you had was actually a really light af?
> 
> Yes this was my 4th cycle of clomid. Here's the mixture that worked for me:
> 
> Clomid 150mg CD3-7, dexamethasone 2mg CD3-12, Estradiol CD8-12 and HCG trigger shot on CD 14.
> 
> I truly believe the trigger shot is what did the trick this time. We were able to time ovulation perfectly and knew exactly when to BD. I tested 7 days post trigger and the HCG was out of my system. So I waited until when the doctor told me to test which was 4-5 days since my missed period. I was supposed to start AF last Wednesday or Thursday and it never came. Saturday, I woke up and decided to test. Keep in mind, one of my best friend's was getting married yesterday, I was in the wedding and then my hubby's birthday is today. So I figured it was the perfect time to test, otherwise I'd have to wait it out til Monday. Well 6am rolled around yesterday morning and I took the test, and the line appeared right away!! I laughed and cried and yelled for my husband. I ran in to wake him and he was so excited and happy. We cried together and said this was the best birthday gift he could ever get! We are both on cloud 9 and are telling the families tonight! :cloud9:Click to expand...

:) thats amazing !!


----------



## luna_19

I love hearing stories of people having success after a long time of trying :)


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS. 

I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)


----------



## cassafrass

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)

:) your amazing


----------



## Crystal5483

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my :bfp: finally after two and a half years of trying! I can't even explain the feeling ladies!! I am so excited right now!! :) Baby dust to you gals!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Phantom710 said:


> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)

Good luck! You are amazing to be doing this! I'm not sure I could!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Faithnhope!!! 

AFM - I'm out. AF showed her ugly head today. Good luck to those left to test. Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Almost got my positive for the OPK!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations FAITH
I'm sorry JJ:(
DSEMCHO- I have fingers crossed everything works for you hon
AFM- I'm on CD 102 with temps not decreasing, any longer, they have kind of started increasing, but obviously still on the low side. I def felt like last week my period was so close, and yesterday night, I had a weird pully, twisty, crampy type feeling really low on the left side for like 5 minutes. I don't get it, my temps were really consisent, then they started to drop, perfect time for AF... To say I'm scratching my head is an understatement


----------



## DSemcho

Me to... I started taking 3000mg of EPO instead of 2000 the day before yesterday... And I've had 3 glasses of OJ today along with the 1000mg of Vitamin C


----------



## Phantom710

cassafrass said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)
> 
> :) your amazingClick to expand...

Aww thanks! I am SO excited to see a line and tell the parents. Fx'd! Tomorrow was my original start day for POAS, so I'm hoping there may be a line :)


----------



## cassafrass

Phantom710 said:


> cassafrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)
> 
> :) your amazingClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! I am SO excited to see a line and tell the parents. Fx'd! Tomorrow was my original start day for POAS, so I'm hoping there may be a line :)Click to expand...

! I'm hopeful for you as well. I mean it tho what a gift your giving . Brings tears to my eyes :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I've been feeling super wet today, checked and holy moly there's CRAZY amounts of EWCM! I know that lots of women get it before AF too so I'm not looking too much into it. Other than I'm glad we had sex yesterday morning and I'm all of a sudden feeling frisky! LOL


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations FAITH
> I'm sorry JJ:(
> DSEMCHO- I have fingers crossed everything works for you hon
> AFM- I'm on CD 102 with temps not decreasing, any longer, they have kind of started increasing, but obviously still on the low side. I def felt like last week my period was so close, and yesterday night, I had a weird pully, twisty, crampy type feeling really low on the left side for like 5 minutes. I don't get it, my temps were really consisent, then they started to drop, perfect time for AF... To say I'm scratching my head is an understatement

Yeah your temps are confusing me too. It really seems like you O'd somewhere around CD70-CD72 as you had some great sustained high temps. But then if you had O'd, why hasn't your period shown up yet? Plus you're getting a bunch of fertile fluid.
Our bodies sure LOVE throwing us for a loop don't they?


----------



## kidchichi

Hey all TTCer's I have been stalking this thread and i just wanted to post my symptoms
1-3dpo nausea, extremely sore breast
3-6dpo, heartburn, headaches
7-9dpo, constipated, a WHOLE lot of cm, heartburn
10dpo, constipated, very tired, lots of cm, nausea, heartburn 
11dpo, constipated,very tired, lots of cm, nausea,heartburn, neg bfn

Had cycle on Aug. 31 5 days on and Me and DH BD'ed on days cd9-cd12 and again on cd14& cd15. What do you gals think? Do we have a good chance.


----------



## kidchichi

Hey all TTCer's I have been stalking this thread and i just wanted to post my symptoms
1-3dpo nausea, extremely sore breast
3-6dpo, heartburn, headaches
7-9dpo, constipated, a WHOLE lot of cm, heartburn
10dpo, constipated, very tired, lots of cm, nausea, heartburn 
11dpo, constipated,very tired, lots of cm, nausea,heartburn, neg bfn

Had cycle on Aug. 31 5 days on and Me and DH BD'ed on days cd9-cd12 and again on cd14& cd15. What do you gals think? Do we have a good chance.[/QUOTE]

One more piece of info my cycle is 28days


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey all just thought I would update done a hpt n got the faintest line was hard to see but it is defo there hoping for a stronger one tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ycantigetpg said:


> Hey all just thought I would update done a hpt n got the faintest line was hard to see but it is defo there hoping for a stronger one tomorrow xxxx

Congrats! Hope you get a darker line too!


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Ty babywhisper :) I hope so too it was so light tho I'm a little worried but was defo withing the 3 mins was a cheap test n was this evening I took it hoping if I do it first thing will be clearer :) xxxxx


----------



## luna_19

kidchichi said:


> Hey all TTCer's I have been stalking this thread and i just wanted to post my symptoms
> 1-3dpo nausea, extremely sore breast
> 3-6dpo, heartburn, headaches
> 7-9dpo, constipated, a WHOLE lot of cm, heartburn
> 10dpo, constipated, very tired, lots of cm, nausea, heartburn
> 11dpo, constipated,very tired, lots of cm, nausea,heartburn, neg bfn
> 
> Had cycle on Aug. 31 5 days on and Me and DH BD'ed on days cd9-cd12 and again on cd14& cd15. What do you gals think? Do we have a good chance.

sounds like you are covered in terms of bding :thumbup:

as for the symptoms I really can't say since I've had every symptom in the book at one time or another and never had a bfp...

anyways good luck! when will you test again?


congrats ycantigetpg hope your line gets darker :)


----------



## Moomette

Took another test this morning at 12DPO and another BFN. I thought I saw another barely there line, but it only showed in certain lights and not at all against the light, so think it was just an indentation line or my wishful thinking. I've got one more test left (unless I buy more of course), and will use it on Thursday, when I should be 14DPO. If that's negative again I don't really know what to do in terms of testing though as guess the light bleed and spotting could've been a very early AF and don't want to waste lots of money on pointless HPTs and also don't want to miss my next O if I am onto a new cycle. Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## minuet

That's really strange moomette, not sure what to tell you. It's possible the bleeding/spotting could have been an AF, but seems unlikely if you're positive you ovulated when you did. 
Perhaps your cycle this month is just acting peculiar, and AF will show up later than normal.


----------



## lorojovanos

We covered all our bases, just in case:)
I was messing with FF, and on FAM, it says I'm 4dpo. Everything else says I havent ovulated. I'm going with I haven't yet and keeping it on advanced. PLEASE PLEASE have my temp do an increase tomorrow... (fingers crossed)


----------



## DSemcho

My BBT is gonna be really messed up this cycle. Go figure that half way through my cycle the DH decides we're gonna start going to the gym twice a day and waking up at 4:30 in the AM... *smh* Temp is back down to 97.3 and I'm supposed to OV in 2 days, let's hope for a spike soon! My OPKs are getting darker. Oh and DH told me we wouldn't have to hold off on NTNP for a year or so, he said only until March IF he buys a motorcycle that he's wanting that is 5k.


----------



## Phantom710

Officially starting POAS tomorrow morning 4dp5dt (9dpo) Wish me luck!


----------



## DSemcho

Can you please explain 4dp5dt to me? What is DP and what is DT?


----------



## Moomette

minuet said:


> That's really strange moomette, not sure what to tell you. It's possible the bleeding/spotting could have been an AF, but seems unlikely if you're positive you ovulated when you did.
> Perhaps your cycle this month is just acting peculiar, and AF will show up later than normal.

Thanks minuet. I'm not 100% sure about whether I actually O'd as am only going by the positive OPKs (can't temp as my sleep is far too broken with DD still waking through the night), but I guess it's also possible (though I hope isn't the case) I could just have a really short LP as breastfeeding can really mess with your cycles, so only time will tell. I'm still trying to remain optimistic though and will probably keep testing til the end of this week just in case.


----------



## Ycantigetpg

Hey guys wee update. Took the test this morning n the line is a wee bit darker but still Very light but defo there :D xxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!


----------



## cassafrass

Ycantigetpg said:


> Hey guys wee update. Took the test this morning n the line is a wee bit darker but still Very light but defo there :D xxxxx

Yippppeeeeee!!!! :laugh:


----------



## DSemcho

I think I got my positive OPK today! 

The top two tests are from 7am today and the bottom one (also the solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg


----------



## luna_19

DSemcho said:


> Can you please explain 4dp5dt to me? What is DP and what is DT?

it's 4 days post 5 day transfer. With ivf once the eggies are retrieved and fertilized they are given usually 3-5 days to develop then are transferred back. So really 4dp5dt is like 9 dpo :)


----------



## Phantom710

:bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

Phantom710 said:


> :bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(

FX'd for you!!


----------



## Annie77

Sore boobs, esp nipples, mild cramps, peeing loads since last night. Fingers crossed this is our month!


----------



## lorojovanos

Is Advanced on FF tried and true? Better than FAM?


----------



## katiekatie

Hi guys, now on CD28 but as not sure when/if I ovulated I don't know when AF is due this month given that my cycles are between 28-35 days. Had a pinching pain in right side yesterday but thought it might be muscular. Seems to have spread to dull cramping...feels like AF pain but could be implantation FXd, not had any spotting though. Did a test and got BFN but it was not that concentrated as did in afternoon but even so not holding out much hope :-(


----------



## Fezzie

Well, we've had a really stressful last 3 weeks, and only got in bd twice, and the timing was off. I had a positive OPK yesterday and we didn't bd until tonight. Sigh.


----------



## minuet

Welcome newcomers!



Annie77 said:


> Sore boobs, esp nipples, mild cramps, peeing loads since last night. Fingers crossed this is our month!

 Sounds good Annie!



lorojovanos said:


> Is Advanced on FF tried and true? Better than FAM?

I'm not sure, but I think FF says that Advanced is a blend of FAM and other methods. I can tell you this, when set to FAM, FF does not always stick to the FAM rules as laid out in _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ It gave me an ovulation date that didn't follow the "coverline must be .1 higher than the preceding 6 days of temps".
So I just stick to Advanced and follow my own opinion on whether it's right or not, based mostly on FAM guidelines. 
Right now FF is saying my O day was CD38, but according to FAM the three post- O temps would have to be at least .1 higher than 96.8.

Edit: a lady on another thread connected her B complex with drowning in EWCM, and I'm wondering if that is the reason I've had so much random EWCM the past several days! If so that would mean it's not related to O, but we're treating it as if it is just in case.


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> Well, we've had a really stressful last 3 weeks, and only got in bd twice, and the timing was off. I had a positive OPK yesterday and we didn't bd until tonight. Sigh.

awww :hugs:
do you know how far ahead of O your opk is positive? Some women get positive opk just 12 hours ahead of O, and some it's positive more than 24 hrs before O. You aren't out yet!


----------



## cbbrankley

:nope: Started spotting today, guess I'm out. Oh well on to next month. Just wanted to say, I'm not as upset this time because (I know it sounds silly) but my husband usually doesn't like going to get pregnancy test when I ask him to (even though he doesn't mind getting tampons(I know weird)). The other day I had a talk with him telling him I wasn't sure he was actually serious about it because he didn't really act like it. Which he said he was serious he was just tired from working all the time (which is understandable). Then the next day he brought home tests without me asking and said he tried to get ovulation test but they were out and for some reason, that put me at ease, I guess you'd say. I havn't been stressing about it. Now I feel like it'll happen soon because I'm not as stressed. I hope this feeling is correct. I guess just something so small like that is showing me that he really wants this as much as me, and he just really is tired because of work. Even if I don't get my bfp soon I hope you ladies can feel this inner peace that I feel right now. I know this sounds completely rediculous. but has anyone ever felt that way and ended up getting their bfp soon after? Hopefully I'm not the only one that gets weird over something so small. lol


----------



## minuet

cb, it was really sweet of your hubby to buy you tests like that. I think men are better at doing things to show they care, rather than saying words. Your hubby's support is definitely helping you relax, which is great!


----------



## cbbrankley

Gosh I love that man lol. I guess I was more worried about whether he wanted this because I did instead of for himself, but it kinda showed me that he really does want it for himself too and that relaxed me. It's a great thing and I'm not complaining one bit but he has a tendency to do stuff just because he wants to make me happy and give me what I want, unless it's too outrageous. lol


----------



## DSemcho

Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?


Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg


----------



## Annie77

Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!


----------



## lorojovanos

ANNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my Goodness hon, Congratulations:):):):):)

AFM, I don't think my period is coming any time soon, I had a significant temp spike today. Fingers crossed I did ovulate!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Annie77 said:


> Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!

Yessssss! I hope it's a H&H sticky bean for you! :happydance:

Can I have some thoughts on what's going on w/ me? ladies feel free to chime in here.


We :sex: on cd 10 & 11, 14 & 15, and the morning of 17. I got a smiley face on my opk on Sat & Sunday (cd 14 & 15) but as I pulled the test apart I could see on Sunday the line started to fade. I had ewcm on cd 16 but we didn't bd, only cd 15 and the morning of 17. How is my timing looking?

Also, I didn't temp yesterday (cd 17) as we bd as soon as I woke up, but I did today at 5am and it was 98.12, but I got up to pee and went back to sleep until 6:30. I temped again at 6:30 and it was 98.53...which temp should I put in? 98.12 at 5am, or 98.53 at 6:30...or the average of the 2? This is quite a jump from 97.75 on cd15. I guess I have ovu?


----------



## cassafrass

lorojovanos said:


> ANNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my Goodness hon, Congratulations:):):):):)
> 
> AFM, I don't think my period is coming any time soon, I had a significant temp spike today. Fingers crossed I did ovulate!!

:wohoo:


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?

 I would be BD if I saw CM like that. EWCM doesn't have to be a clear color. If it is stretchy, especially like that! then it is EWCM.


----------



## minuet

Annie77 said:


> Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!

Wowwow congrats!:happydance::happydance:

What DPO did you get your positive?


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!
> 
> 
> We :sex: on cd 10 & 11, 14 & 15, and the morning of 17. I got a smiley face on my opk on Sat & Sunday (cd 14 & 15) but as I pulled the test apart I could see on Sunday the line started to fade. I had ewcm on cd 16 but we didn't bd, only cd 15 and the morning of 17. How is my timing looking?
> 
> Also, I didn't temp yesterday (cd 17) as we bd as soon as I woke up, but I did today at 5am and it was 98.12, but I got up to pee and went back to sleep until 6:30. I temped again at 6:30 and it was 98.53...which temp should I put in? 98.12 at 5am, or 98.53 at 6:30...or the average of the 2? This is quite a jump from 97.75 on cd15. I guess I have ovu?Click to expand...

 Your timing is fine, it sounds like you covered the bases well. 
You have to go back and put in the 5am temp, and discard the 6:30 temp as it is invalid. Before taking a temp you need at least 3 hours of sleep, so there wasn't enough time before your 6:30 temp which is why it is high.
If you had at least 3 hours of sleep before you temped at 5am then it is the correct temp. 
Therefore your temps haven't shown ovulation yet and you should keep BD until you see 3 sustained high temps and FF gives you crosshairs. :)


----------



## Phantom710

:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!! 



I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!


----------



## minuet

Phantom710 said:


> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!!
> 
> View attachment 484103
> 
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

Wow! Double congrats! Surrogacy is pretty amazing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Phantom710 said:


> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!!
> 
> View attachment 484103
> 
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

Awesome congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!
> 
> 
> We :sex: on cd 10 & 11, 14 & 15, and the morning of 17. I got a smiley face on my opk on Sat & Sunday (cd 14 & 15) but as I pulled the test apart I could see on Sunday the line started to fade. I had ewcm on cd 16 but we didn't bd, only cd 15 and the morning of 17. How is my timing looking?
> 
> Also, I didn't temp yesterday (cd 17) as we bd as soon as I woke up, but I did today at 5am and it was 98.12, but I got up to pee and went back to sleep until 6:30. I temped again at 6:30 and it was 98.53...which temp should I put in? 98.12 at 5am, or 98.53 at 6:30...or the average of the 2? This is quite a jump from 97.75 on cd15. I guess I have ovu?Click to expand...
> 
> Your timing is fine, it sounds like you covered the bases well.
> You have to go back and put in the 5am temp, and discard the 6:30 temp as it is invalid. Before taking a temp you need at least 3 hours of sleep, so there wasn't enough time before your 6:30 temp which is why it is high.
> If you had at least 3 hours of sleep before you temped at 5am then it is the correct temp.
> Therefore your temps haven't shown ovulation yet and you should keep BD until you see 3 sustained high temps and FF gives you crosshairs. :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I put in the 5am temp. It was probably hi yesterday morning as well. I think I ovu'd already, I have been peeing non-stop and the 2 days of constipation is over. I also didn't get a smiley on Monday(cd16), only Sat(cd14) & Sun(cd15). I got smileys last cycle on cd11 & 12 and def ovu on the cd14 as I felt major cramps. I'm just nervous, b/c as with last cycle we bd cd11, 12, 13 and I ovu cd14. I got darker lines on my opk on cd 11 & 12. But still no bfp. We have the timing right, but don't know what else we can do. We are using preseed, baby aspirin, CoQ10, prenatals, temping, opks, B complex w/ folate...frustrated.


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations PHANTOM! What an amazing thing you've done...
MINUET I'm sorry your CH's got taken away:(


----------



## Moomette

Congrats Annie and Phantom:happydance:

AFM, I caved and tested with FRER yesterday and got yet another BFN, though it was around mid-morning rather than FMU. So (despite feeling super-tempted this morning after having a really vivid dream about getting a BFP last night) I've decided to wait until tomorrow morning to do another test with FMU, which according to the OPKs would be 15DPO. And if it's still negative I think I'll have to assume that the light bleed/spotting at CD24-26 was in fact a weird AF and start thinking of OPKs for the new cycle.


----------



## echo

Congrats to Annie and Phantom!!!


----------



## Fezzie

Annie77 said:


> Got my BFP today. 13dpo with a frer - well chuffed!

Yay!!!! Congratulations Annie :):happydance:


----------



## ttcmummyof3

Morning ladies, I'm 9dpo today. I tested this morning with FMU on a pregnosis clear EPT, I got a BFN :( this 2ww is killing me! Should I give up hope for this month?


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> MINUET I'm sorry your CH's got taken away:(

Eh it's ok. I knew FF was wrong on it for a few days now anyway.
I'm sorry you're having such an excessively long cycle. :(


----------



## minuet

ttcmummyof3 said:


> Morning ladies, I'm 9dpo today. I tested this morning with FMU on a pregnosis clear EPT, I got a BFN :( this 2ww is killing me! Should I give up hope for this month?

You know better than that! 9DPO BFN is invalid, as the majority of women won't test positive that early. You know you aren't out until your period shows!
Try and be patient a little longer and test again.:hugs:


Babywhisperer said:


> Thanks, I put in the 5am temp. It was probably hi yesterday morning as well. I think I ovu'd already, I have been peeing non-stop and the 2 days of constipation is over. I also didn't get a smiley on Monday(cd16), only Sat(cd14) & Sun(cd15). I got smileys last cycle on cd11 & 12 and def ovu on the cd14 as I felt major cramps. I'm just nervous, b/c as with last cycle we bd cd11, 12, 13 and I ovu cd14. I got darker lines on my opk on cd 11 & 12. But still no bfp. We have the timing right, but don't know what else we can do. We are using preseed, baby aspirin, CoQ10, prenatals, temping, opks, B complex w/ folate...frustrated.

You're doing everything right it sounds like, and it is frustrating to do everything right and still not see those two lines. Just try not to be discouraged. Keep doing all the right things and you'll get that BFP when the time is right!
I'm taking a million things now also, and am also frustrated at my body's unwillingness to cooperate. 
But we'll all hang in there until that elusive BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

I tested negative at 10dpo but got this yesterday.

Good luck to all waiting and congrats Phantom (you are doing a truly amazing thing)


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!

AFM - I'm not sure about my DPO. If I go with the OPK method then I am 1DPO.... If I go with a dramatic temp drop then I'm 4DPO and if I go with when I had a sharp cramp method then I'm 3DPO. If I go by all my other cycles then today is OV day...


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> YAY!
> 
> AFM - I'm not sure about my DPO. If I go with the OPK method then I am 1DPO.... If I go with a dramatic temp drop then I'm 4DPO and if I go with when I had a sharp cramp method then I'm 3DPO. If I go by all my other cycles then today is OV day...

My personal guess is either one or 2dpo hon:)


----------



## DSemcho

I think I'll go with two... Need to change my ticker so I don't get confused... && Me and the DH made BD on the 23th... So... YAY!


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- Good luck to ya hon. I love that you BD'd on the 23th!!! LOL

AFM, CM has been creamy, and one more temp tomorrow and I shall get my CH's to FINALLY confirm ovulation! *IF* that happens, we bd'd the day of, day before and 2 days before:)


----------



## Babywhisperer

According to FF I am 3dpo, ovu day was the 16th...the only day we didn't bd! Argh!! We bd 2 days and 1 day before and the day after. Is O day or the day before maximum fertility?


----------



## echo

From what I understand, before is best because it gives the sperm enough time to get into place for the egg release.


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> From what I understand, before is best because it gives the sperm enough time to get into place for the egg release.


Thank you Echo, I hope you are right!


----------



## minuet

Loro those two high temps look great, now it just needs to stay high tomorrow!

Annie, your lines are lovely, good and dark for only 13DPO!

Babywhisperer, echo is right and your timing was excellent.


AFM, I'm tired of my temps being screwed up from being woken up before temp time; and oral isn't supposed to be very accurate if you sleep w/ your mouth open which I do often.
SO I'm going to switch tomorrow to the same time I was awakened today - 6 am - and use vaginal temps instead.
You aren't supposed to switch in the middle of a cycle, but this cycle could be another two months long and I want accurate temps now! 
Lol.


----------



## Moomette

Well I had another BFN this morning with FRER using FMU, so at 15DPO I guess that's me well and truly out for September. I realise it was only our first month properly trying, but can't help but feel really crushed and upset and don't think I'll have too much patience dealing with DD's terrible twos tantrums today:nope: It also leaves me very puzzled with all this nausea, heartburn and hightened sense of smell I've been having, not to mention the light bleed/spotting at 7-9DPO:shrug:, which I'll now assume was a weird AF, but I suppose it's just one of those things.

Good luck to all of you still waiting to test, and I'll most likely see the rest of you not so lucky ones in an October thread some time soon, so let's hope that'll be our month:thumbup:


----------



## minuet

hugs moomette


----------



## DSemcho

Aw Moom I'm soo sorry. Fx'd for next month!!

AFM - I got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??


----------



## lorojovanos

Stick with the first one Love! Congratulations on the CH's!
I'm off to bed and hoping to join you with CH's Friday morning:)


----------



## minuet

coverlines are so exciting! I'm happy for you Dsem :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Aw Moom I'm soo sorry. Fx'd for next month!!
> 
> AFM - I got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??

Nice! I got my CH's too, I am 4dpo. My temp at 4am was 98.57! That is bananas high for me...no idea what it means if anything. I got up to pee at 12:15, went back to sleep, woke at 4am to pee but I temped first knowing I'd be up at 6am to shower for work. We bd 1 and 2 days before CH's and the day after. I wish we bd the day of, but hubs was over served at a gold outing/charity reception...grrrrr.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

What is CH look like on the chart? I am kinda confused. Or better yet what does CH mean?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mrs. 2010 said:


> What is CH look like on the chart? I am kinda confused. Or better yet what does CH mean?

Cross-hairs, when the vertical and horizontal lines converge like a T to show Ovulation day.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs. 2010 said:


> What is CH look like on the chart? I am kinda confused. Or better yet what does CH mean?

Click spoiler on my Signature and you'll see a square picture that has a red plus sign right in the middle. The red line going horizontal is the coverline and the vertical line is the day of OV


----------



## katiekatie

Hi everyone, I'm now due my period sometime from yesterday to Sunday (irregular cycles). Had some pinkish spotting this evening and some more twinges. I went to the toilet a few times after this and nothing. Just gone again and a tiny bit of pink sort of slimy discharge on the tissue. I don't normally get this so hoping it might be implantation bleeding not AF. Still getting lots of wierd twinges and cramps every now and again though. Did a test but BFN but going to try in the morning again. Feeling like this might be it but don't know if its all in my head! FX'd!


----------



## DSemcho

If you just had implantation last night or the day before then I'd suggest waiting a few days before testing - you'll want the HCG to build up so that you can get the lovely line.

AFM - my temp is still up at 98.1 :D 4DPO. Trying not to symptom spot but I did notice a slight twinge this morning - but I think I'm gonna just go with my temps for this cycle.


----------



## minuet

your temps are good Dsem, I hope they stay good and high!


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks. I'm just doing every day like I did pre-OV (I guess because I OVed earlier and had no idea I already had DPOs until I was a 3DPO it's easier for me? (just a mental thing lol)

&&minuet I looked at your chart and I'm just wondering - are you temping orally or vaginally?


----------



## katiekatie

DSemcho said:


> If you just had implantation last night or the day before then I'd suggest waiting a few days before testing - you'll want the HCG to build up so that you can get the lovely line.
> 
> AFM - my temp is still up at 98.1 :D 4DPO. Trying not to symptom spot but I did notice a slight twinge this morning - but I think I'm gonna just go with my temps for this cycle.

Yeh, I did one this morning but nothing to report so I guess I will know in a few days either way...AF will be here or Fx'd for the lovely line!


----------



## kate87

Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker. 

Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:


----------



## katiekatie

Think AF has shown her ugly face now :-(


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Katie I'm sorry :( 

That happens to me to.. I can be 1 day late and take a HPT and 30 minutes - 2 hours later BAM AF shows up...


----------



## Babywhisperer

kate87 said:


> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:

Congrats! I hope the line gets darker! Post pics!


----------



## Babywhisperer

katiekatie said:


> Think AF has shown her ugly face now :-(

So sorry hun, I know how it feels. FX'd for you that you get your bfp next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## cassafrass

kate87 said:


> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:


:happydance: yay!


----------



## cassafrass

katiekatie said:


> Think AF has shown her ugly face now :-(

dang nab it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## minuet

kate87 said:


> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:

Oh that sounds promising kate! Lets see some pictures :D :happydance:


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Thanks. I'm just doing every day like I did pre-OV (I guess because I OVed earlier and had no idea I already had DPOs until I was a 3DPO it's easier for me? (just a mental thing lol)
> 
> &&minuet I looked at your chart and I'm just wondering - are you temping orally or vaginally?

I've been temping orally, I just switched to vaginally two days ago.
My chart is a mess when it comes to open circles, as since it's been so long I've had to change testing times two times. :( 
Since the temps are so rocky I decided to just switch mid-cycle ( since mine are so long) and hopefully get more accurate temps.


----------



## DSemcho

Okay. I was just asking because when I started temping vaginally I got my first set of CH's...


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Okay. I was just asking because when I started temping vaginally I got my first set of CH's...

That's great! I'm really hoping for that result too lol.


----------



## DSemcho

I was surprised when I got them because it didn't put them up til I was 3DPO... And then I was like O_O OMG had BD 2 days before supposed OV.... Been jumping for joy cause it was 2 days early.


----------



## minuet

It won't put crosshairs until 3DPO because you need 3 high temps to confirm ovulation.


----------



## DSemcho

Nice... Definitely shocked me lol


----------



## Jyneffer

I'm confused, any help??

I check cervix, i temp every morning at the same time, frequently check cm and I am pretty certain of when I ovulated.. 2 charts are now saying that I ovulated on CD 18 when I am for sure I O'd on CD 12.. egg white cm, temp dip then temp rise next day, HSO... for me, my temps are high after AF, steadily go down, then dip drastically, then goes back up, but not as high as temps after AF, then temp decreases .1 degree and goes up higher than temps after AF... last month my dip was around the same time, and at the time this month that it went up high, for last month, instead of going high, it went all the way back down...am i reading my body wrong, BD'ng at the wrong time, what the heck? I am due for AF on the 8th, and now I have no hope and am mad because this was the last month to try before hubby is gone for all of this month and some of next month for pre-deployment training, and then other states until he deploys. :( how do I have someone who knows what they're looking at, look at my chart since i confused myself reading this?


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jyneffer said:


> I'm confused, any help??
> 
> I check cervix, i temp every morning at the same time, frequently check cm and I am pretty certain of when I ovulated.. 2 charts are now saying that I ovulated on CD 18 when I am for sure I O'd on CD 12.. egg white cm, temp dip then temp rise next day, HSO... for me, my temps are high after AF, steadily go down, then dip drastically, then goes back up, but not as high as temps after AF, then temp decreases .1 degree and goes up higher than temps after AF... last month my dip was around the same time, and at the time this month that it went up high, for last month, instead of going high, it went all the way back down...am i reading my body wrong, BD'ng at the wrong time, what the heck? I am due for AF on the 8th, and now I have no hope and am mad because this was the last month to try before hubby is gone for all of this month and some of next month for pre-deployment training, and then other states until he deploys. :( how do I have someone who knows what they're looking at, look at my chart since i confused myself reading this?

Can we see your chart to know what you mean?


----------



## Jyneffer

im trying to figure out how


----------



## Jyneffer

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jyneffer said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png

hard to tell with opk confirmation, but looks like you ovu'd cd18.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jyneffer said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png

You should also put in when you bd, put in as much info as possible.


----------



## minuet

Jyneffer said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png

Unfortunately it does look like you Od around CD18. A positive OPK doesn't guarantee that you are going to O, it just detects the LH surge. You can have an LH surge but fail to ovulate, so that your body tries again to ovulate.
Also, altho you had a temp rise on CD13, it doesn't follow the rule of being higher than the previous 6 temps.
The temp on CD19 on the other hand, is higher than the previous 6 temps. 
I'd put in the positive OPKs in FF anyway and see if that changes it, but going by the FAM rules CD19 would be correct.
I'm sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jyneffer

well that's horrible news, but helpful... I don't use opk's just my awareness.. I didn't have egg white or watery around the CD 18 that's why I was confused. I had the EW, and Watery on CD11 and CD 12.. I did put in when we BD (it should say PM or x thats when we bd) and where it says C for the cm, it was yellow instead of eggwhite, which has never happened before.. no offensive odor ( once it had a sweetish odor I figured was from bd, no infection, I did have a bladder infection and was put on anti biotics so I don't know if that would mess with my cm.. and maybe i am feeling wrong for my cervix position?

OOHHH.. i didn't make it so BD was visible.. maybe that would help huh..


I fixed it, you should be able to see when I BD and watch as I epically failed to BD when i was supposed to.. its especially hard since he has a low sperm count on top of it. thanks for the information ladies.. could you specify on the rule of temp?


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Jyneffer said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8/]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png
> 
> Unfortunately it does look like you Od around CD18. A positive OPK doesn't guarantee that you are going to O, it just detects the LH surge. You can have an LH surge but fail to ovulate, so that your body tries again to ovulate.
> Also, altho you had a temp rise on CD13, it doesn't follow the rule of being higher than the previous 6 temps.
> The temp on CD19 on the other hand, is higher than the previous 6 temps.
> I'd put in the positive OPKs in FF anyway and see if that changes it, but going by the FAM rules CD19 would be correct.
> I'm sorry :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I agree with Minuet.


----------



## kate87

minuet said:


> kate87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:
> 
> Oh that sounds promising kate! Lets see some pictures :D :happydance:Click to expand...

Tested again today and was a lot darker so went and got the clear blue digital one that tells yoou the weeks.. im 1-2weeks. Very early so going to take ages for 9 months to come around.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4127.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babywhisperer

kate87 said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:
> 
> Oh that sounds promising kate! Lets see some pictures :D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Tested again today and was a lot darker so went and got the clear blue digital one that tells yoou the weeks.. im 1-2weeks. Very early so going to take ages for 9 months to come around.Click to expand...

That is awesome!! Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

kate87 said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. My period is due around monday.. 1st october. I have irregular cycles kinda ranging 28-33 days after comming of the pill. Im on 12dpo atm. yesterday i took morning and evening test. Very faint :bfp: and today very faint so hopefully will get darker. I was worried about evap lines but i looked at the test at 3 mins in the allowed 3-5 min time. I will be testing daily till it gets darker.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gets their :bfp:
> 
> Oh that sounds promising kate! Lets see some pictures :D :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Tested again today and was a lot darker so went and got the clear blue digital one that tells yoou the weeks.. im 1-2weeks. Very early so going to take ages for 9 months to come around.Click to expand...

Looked at your chart, when did you bd?


----------



## minuet

Jyneffer said:


> well that's horrible news, but helpful... I don't use opk's just my awareness.. I didn't have egg white or watery around the CD 18 that's why I was confused. I had the EW, and Watery on CD11 and CD 12.. I did put in when we BD (it should say PM or x thats when we bd) and where it says C for the cm, it was yellow instead of eggwhite, which has never happened before..
> ... could you specify on the rule of temp?

Yes I'm confused by the EW also, but since it coincides with the positive OPK it seems to me that your body really did gear up to O, and released estrogen - hence the EWCM - but failed. 

The rule of temps, I'm not sure FF always follows it, but you can read about it in great detail in the Taking Chart of Your Fertility book.
It's from the Fertility Awareness Method - NOT to be confused with the awful rhythm method - and is a great system for avoiding or achieving pregnancy based on fertile fluid and temperature.

Anyway based on their rules:
you need 3 high temps to confirm ovulation
the first temp has to spike either .3 or .4 degrees and must be higher than the previous 6 temperatures. 
See how FF has drawn your coverline - horizontal red line - at 97.6? It is .1 degree above the previous 6 temperatures, and your temperatures from CD19 onward are above it.
This is correct. 

So while you had a good spike at CD13, it was not higher than the previous 6 temps, and so you could not say that it showed ovulation.
Overall what you are looking for is a biphastic shift - a clear shift in temp from lower ( pre o ) and higher ( post o).
Progesterone released after ovulation causes your temp to rise, and this temp rise is how you know that you have ovulated. 

If you look at my chart, I get high temps spikes, but they do not stay higher than the previous 6 ( CD38 onward), or stay above the coverline (CD48 onward) so I can't say I ovulated.
FF says I ovulated, but since there is no clear shift to high temps, I believe FF is wrong and that I've yet to O.

Not all charts are crystal clear in their shift from low to high, but that is basically what you are always looking for.Ask yourself, can I see a shift from low to high on this chart? If the answer is yes, you've probably ovulated.


----------



## minuet

kate87 said:


> Tested again today and was a lot darker so went and got the clear blue digital one that tells yoou the weeks.. im 1-2weeks. Very early so going to take ages for 9 months to come around.


YAY!!


----------



## DSemcho

Soooooooooooo. I'm officially excited!!!!!! Day before yesterday my temp was 98.2, then yesterday it dipped down to 97.9. This morning it jumped back up to 98.5!! I think I got my implantation dip (no spotting though). I know this isn't a 100% on getting my BFP but I'm still a little excited. Taking my first test in 3 days but my official test date is supposed to be the 10th. I did get a dip last cycle but it didn't jump up to my highest temp yet the day after the dip. And it was on CD11 that I had the dip... YAY!


----------



## minuet

Dsem just so you know so you aren't too disappointed: there is no evidence that there is such thing as an implantation dip. They've done a bunch of research on it and there isn't enough proof to say that the temp dip is really from an implantation.
Progesterone levels peak around a week after you ovulate, and around the same time your estrogen surges. This usually creates a dip in temperature. You'll get an estrogen surge whether you're pregnant or not - this is often the reason for EWCM in the TWW.
However it is true that it's a good sign for your temperatures to go high again after a dip. Unfortunately we don't know if it's going to stay high, but it's promising that you got SUCH a high temp.
I sincerely hope it does stay high for you!


----------



## DSemcho

Hopefully tomorrow morning is promising - though I do believe it was the estrogen dip. My doctor today when I went back in for my chest pains made me do blood work for a pregnancy test because of the meds he's putting me on - but I even told him that I was only 7DPO so it was to early.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Hopefully tomorrow morning is promising - though I do believe it was the estrogen dip. My doctor today when I went back in for my chest pains made me do blood work for a pregnancy test because of the meds he's putting me on - but I even told him that I was only 7DPO so it was to early.

Did they put you on medications that could neg effect a potential pregnancy?


----------



## DSemcho

Not sure? They put me on Tylenol, a muscle relaxer, another anti-inflammatory and Nexium.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Not sure? They put me on Tylenol, a muscle relaxer, another anti-inflammatory and Nexium.

Did you ask your obgyn or them what the impact could be if you were prego? How long do you have to be on the meds?


----------



## DSemcho

I didn't as my OBGYN because they're all in the same building (it's a military base) and the only way you can talk to your doctor is if you have an appointment. And by the time I got my meds the clinic was shutting down (4:30pm). But my doctor who gave me the meds just wanted to make sure I wasn't pregnant yet - so I'm guessing it won't be that long.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I didn't as my OBGYN because they're all in the same building (it's a military base) and the only way you can talk to your doctor is if you have an appointment. And by the time I got my meds the clinic was shutting down (4:30pm). But my doctor who gave me the meds just wanted to make sure I wasn't pregnant yet - so I'm guessing it won't be that long.

Ok. Hope you're feeling better!! :hugs:

I'm 9dpo and went from 98.55 yesterday to 98.67 this morning and I am feeling head cold symptoms since yesterday. Not really looking into that as it's the season for that here and everyone in my office is sick. Feeling some pre-af like dull aches on and off. I just have that "full" feeling down yonder that I get before af. I tried checking my cp but it's too high. I hope she stays away but she can come anytime from today-Sunday. Oh yeah and I keep having to pee...sounds like pre af.


----------



## momof1angle

hey ladies sorry i haven't posted in a while, at 8w and 1day, i started bleeding, called doc and they sent me to the ER, after all the testing and u/s, they found out i have a Sub-chorionic hemorrhage, which is a blood clot between baby and uterus i have a 20% chance of loosing the pregnancy, i'm on rest, and no lifting, i go today for a follow up with OB doc. Hoping for the best, the baby still had a heartbeat monday and hopying it still does today. Has anyone else ever heard of or has had this, Thanks


----------



## echo

Good luck! Just do whatever they saw! My friend's wife didn't lose her pregnancy while remaining on bed rest, she was just bored to tears. FX'd for you!


----------



## momof1angle

just another update, went and seen my ob doc, and he said so far everything looks good, got to see the HB 136 BPM, going bac in 2 weeks when he can see the baby better


----------



## minuet

aww I'm glad that things are still going ok! Just take it really easy like they say. Let us know an update when he gets to see the baby again!


----------



## Fezzie

momof1angle said:


> just another update, went and seen my ob doc, and he said so far everything looks good, got to see the HB 136 BPM, going bac in 2 weeks when he can see the baby better

Thinking of you!:flower:


----------



## Fezzie

I started spotting today so I'm out. What's weird is FF doesn't count spotting as CD 1 but I am starting to wonder if maybe the luteal phase is too short. How would they know that when they only did blood work on day 3?! Just feeling like my DS will never have a sibling. He turns 3 this month. Sigh. I am sad.


----------



## momof1angle

sure will, and i'm praying and wishing everyone lots and lots of Baby dust :dust:


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> I started spotting today so I'm out. What's weird is FF doesn't count spotting as CD 1 but I am starting to wonder if maybe the luteal phase is too short. How would they know that when they only did blood work on day 3?! Just feeling like my DS will never have a sibling. He turns 3 this month. Sigh. I am sad.

FF is correct, CD1 is the first day of red flow. However if you are spotting, it does affect the luteal phase. 
If your luteal phase is usually 12 days, and you start spotting on 10DPO, that makes your luteal phase only 10 days for the purpose of being able to implant. 
Do you know what DPO today is?


----------



## Fezzie

I did a terrible job at temping this month, but I estimate 10DPO, last month was 13 DPO. I always spot for a few days before my period, which I never did before my DS was born. Sometimes I spot almost a week early.


----------



## minuet

Fezzie said:


> I did a terrible job at temping this month, but I estimate 10DPO, last month was 13 DPO. I always spot for a few days before my period, which I never did before my DS was born. Sometimes I spot almost a week early.

There are ways to fix some causes of luteal phase defect, but you'd first need to pinpoint what the cause is.
B vitamin complex is good for fixing it, but not for all causes. So to would be progesterone, if low progesterone was the problem. 
But since you have normal cycles I'd hesitate to try something without pinpointing the cause. Be advised that not all doctors believe in LPD, and most will tell you it's not a big deal. 
However, if the spotting causes your luteal phase to be less than 10 days - and optimally 12 days - it can be hard to get pregnant as that doesn't give enough time for proper implantation. 
Since you started spotting after DS's birth, maybe you have a slight hormonal change?


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> I did a terrible job at temping this month, but I estimate 10DPO, last month was 13 DPO. I always spot for a few days before my period, which I never did before my DS was born. Sometimes I spot almost a week early.
> 
> There are ways to fix some causes of luteal phase defect, but you'd first need to pinpoint what the cause is.
> B vitamin complex is good for fixing it, but not for all causes. So to would be progesterone, if low progesterone was the problem.
> But since you have normal cycles I'd hesitate to try something without pinpointing the cause. Be advised that not all doctors believe in LPD, and most will tell you it's not a big deal.
> However, if the spotting causes your luteal phase to be less than 10 days - and optimally 12 days - it can be hard to get pregnant as that doesn't give enough time for proper implantation.
> Since you started spotting after DS's birth, maybe you have a slight hormonal change?Click to expand...

Need to update chart but bbt dropped from 98.66 to 98.20 and at 11 dpo that can't be a good sign. Af could come today-Sunday. Feeling pre- af cramps.


----------



## Jyneffer

does FF change your cover line?? It has been at 97.6 and today it was at 97.4?? 

I wasn't feeling hopeful this month because I thought I ovulated earlier than I did and only BD'd 2 days before my real O and one day after.. is it weird that I would ovulate so close to my period? says i ovulated on CD18 and AF comes CD29.. FF says that I am going to have a 33 day cycle? how would i get that when its usually about 29 days?? According to my schedule, I should start on the 9th.. according to FF I should start on the 12th?? confused..

I am about 8 dpo today and when I woke up this morning, my ovaries felt like they were stinging.. I thought it was because I had to pee so bad.. but when I wiped, there was a very ligh pink spot, it wasn't af like and my right ovary feels like it is being stabbed. I have been doing good as far as not even thinking about being pregnant, and now Idon't know what to think. U

Usually before AF my temp goes way down to 96.9 and stays that low until after AF.. well it had been slowly going down but jumped .3 up from yesterday(97.1) to 97.4.. I don't know if any of this means anything, but I'm just throwing my records out there i guess..


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## minuet

Jyneffer said:


> does FF change your cover line?? It has been at 97.6 and today it was at 97.4??
> 
> I wasn't feeling hopeful this month because I thought I ovulated earlier than I did and only BD'd 2 days before my real O and one day after.. is it weird that I would ovulate so close to my period? says i ovulated on CD18 and AF comes CD29.. FF says that I am going to have a 33 day cycle? how would i get that when its usually about 29 days?? According to my schedule, I should start on the 9th.. according to FF I should start on the 12th?? confused..
> 
> I am about 8 dpo today and when I woke up this morning, my ovaries felt like they were stinging.. I thought it was because I had to pee so bad.. but when I wiped, there was a very ligh pink spot, it wasn't af like and my right ovary feels like it is being stabbed. I have been doing good as far as not even thinking about being pregnant, and now Idon't know what to think. U
> 
> Usually before AF my temp goes way down to 96.9 and stays that low until after AF.. well it had been slowly going down but jumped .3 up from yesterday(97.1) to 97.4.. I don't know if any of this means anything, but I'm just throwing my records out there i guess..
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

 Ok first of all, we have been taught wrong all our lives. We've been taught that we ovulate CD14 and have a 28 day cycle, and there are normal averages on each side of those times. 
However this isn't true. 
The constant in your cycle is most always the luteal phase - the time between ovulation and getting your period aka the two week wait. 
This is NOT always 14 days, it could be 10 days, 16 days etc. It doesn't really matter. Whatever your luteal phase is, it is usually a constant for each woman.
Now what does change, is the time between getting your period, and ovulating.
You said AF comes CD29, that means you have on average, a 29 day schedule. You might consistently ovulate on CD13, CD14, CD15 etc. And your luteal phase will be a consistent 16 days, 15 days, 14 days etc.

This month is different. You ovulated later which means your cycle will be longer, since your luteal phase will remain the same. This is no big deal. In fact it's a good thing your cycle will be extended - you don't want a shorter luteal phase!
This is why temping is so useful - we don't ovulate the same day every cycle. 
Now as for this cycle, you had a good temp shift at ovulation, and had a pretty big dip at 7DPO. It's a good sign your temp is going back up, and I hope it keeps going up! 
The pain and light spotting sounds promising, I hope that is a great sign for you!


----------



## DSemcho

I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time! Also temp dropped from 98.5 to 98.1 but that's still wayy higher than last cycle.


----------



## Jyneffer

minuet said:


> Jyneffer said:
> 
> 
> does FF change your cover line?? It has been at 97.6 and today it was at 97.4??
> 
> I wasn't feeling hopeful this month because I thought I ovulated earlier than I did and only BD'd 2 days before my real O and one day after.. is it weird that I would ovulate so close to my period? says i ovulated on CD18 and AF comes CD29.. FF says that I am going to have a 33 day cycle? how would i get that when its usually about 29 days?? According to my schedule, I should start on the 9th.. according to FF I should start on the 12th?? confused..
> 
> I am about 8 dpo today and when I woke up this morning, my ovaries felt like they were stinging.. I thought it was because I had to pee so bad.. but when I wiped, there was a very ligh pink spot, it wasn't af like and my right ovary feels like it is being stabbed. I have been doing good as far as not even thinking about being pregnant, and now Idon't know what to think. U
> 
> Usually before AF my temp goes way down to 96.9 and stays that low until after AF.. well it had been slowly going down but jumped .3 up from yesterday(97.1) to 97.4.. I don't know if any of this means anything, but I'm just throwing my records out there i guess..
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/395fd8//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Ok first of all, we have been taught wrong all our lives. We've been taught that we ovulate CD14 and have a 28 day cycle, and there are normal averages on each side of those times.
> However this isn't true.
> The constant in your cycle is most always the luteal phase - the time between ovulation and getting your period aka the two week wait.
> This is NOT always 14 days, it could be 10 days, 16 days etc. It doesn't really matter. Whatever your luteal phase is, it is usually a constant for each woman.
> Now what does change, is the time between getting your period, and ovulating.
> You said AF comes CD29, that means you have on average, a 29 day schedule. You might consistently ovulate on CD13, CD14, CD15 etc. And your luteal phase will be a consistent 16 days, 15 days, 14 days etc.
> 
> This month is different. You ovulated later which means your cycle will be longer, since your luteal phase will remain the same. This is no big deal. In fact it's a good thing your cycle will be extended - you don't want a shorter luteal phase!
> This is why temping is so useful - we don't ovulate the same day every cycle.
> Now as for this cycle, you had a good temp shift at ovulation, and had a pretty big dip at 7DPO. It's a good sign your temp is going back up, and I hope it keeps going up!
> The pain and light spotting sounds promising, I hope that is a great sign for you!Click to expand...


Yeah I know that part about the "14 day theory" im pretty certain, well I thought I was, that I ovulated on CD 12. chart shows I actually o'd CD 18? This month was worry some. I had weird cm I have never had before and the day I had the cramping and spotting AF came full force! My leutal phase was four days shortened which also has never happened
Im not sure whats going on with my body now:( not only was AF extremely watery after the old blood showed, but it was so much I went through a whole package the firat day and another one the second day, and almost stopped the third day and now im done already completely done. None of these are good things :( now hubby is leaving for a month so the next 2 cycles he will be gone. Ugh. Thanks minuet


----------



## minuet

Jyneffer said:


> Yeah I know that part about the "14 day theory" im pretty certain, well I thought I was, that I ovulated on CD 12. chart shows I actually o'd CD 18? This month was worry some. I had weird cm I have never had before and the day I had the cramping and spotting AF came full force! My leutal phase was four days shortened which also has never happened
> Im not sure whats going on with my body now:( not only was AF extremely watery after the old blood showed, but it was so much I went through a whole package the firat day and another one the second day, and almost stopped the third day and now im done already completely done. None of these are good things :( now hubby is leaving for a month so the next 2 cycles he will be gone. Ugh. Thanks minuet


That's really strange! I'm sorry you had such a lousy cycle when you're going to miss out on the next two. 
Don't be concerned about the weird AF though, we'll have to wait and see what next month's is, but it should be back to normal. 
:hugs:


----------



## momof1angle

wanted to let everyone know i didn,t make it to my 2nd doc appoinment, went to the ER this morning and at 10 weeks, i'm losing my little bean, not sure what thread you all have moved to if any, pls let me know, would like to join everyone again when the time is right, take care everyone and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Babywhisperer

momof1angle said:


> wanted to let everyone know i didn,t make it to my 2nd doc appoinment, went to the ER this morning and at 10 weeks, i'm losing my little bean, not sure what thread you all have moved to if any, pls let me know, would like to join everyone again when the time is right, take care everyone and lots of baby dust to all

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We have an October thread and a November one will be put up soon as well. Take your time to heal. Take time for yourself. We will be here when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## cassafrass

momof1angle said:


> wanted to let everyone know i didn,t make it to my 2nd doc appoinment, went to the ER this morning and at 10 weeks, i'm losing my little bean, not sure what thread you all have moved to if any, pls let me know, would like to join everyone again when the time is right, take care everyone and lots of baby dust to all


:'( so sorry :hugs:


----------



## echo

:hugs:


----------



## minuet

momof1angle said:


> wanted to let everyone know i didn,t make it to my 2nd doc appoinment, went to the ER this morning and at 10 weeks, i'm losing my little bean, not sure what thread you all have moved to if any, pls let me know, would like to join everyone again when the time is right, take care everyone and lots of baby dust to all

so very very sorry to hear that. my heart hurts for you just reading that :cry:


----------



## Fezzie

momof1angle said:


> wanted to let everyone know i didn,t make it to my 2nd doc appoinment, went to the ER this morning and at 10 weeks, i'm losing my little bean, not sure what thread you all have moved to if any, pls let me know, would like to join everyone again when the time is right, take care everyone and lots of baby dust to all

I am so sorry, and I wish I knew the right words to say. Please be gentle with yourself and know we are thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## momof1angle

just another update went to the OB today, he wants to wait a week and check everything then to make sure i passed everything on my own, he said my levels on sunday were very high and needs to give them time to drop, and since i was in alot of pain and am bleeding he didnt want to hurt me and more than i already was. so i go bac next week to make sure everything is ok with me. Hope to find everyone in the next month thread.


----------



## minuet

momof1angle said:


> just another update went to the OB today, he wants to wait a week and check everything then to make sure i passed everything on my own, he said my levels on sunday were very high and needs to give them time to drop, and since i was in alot of pain and am bleeding he didnt want to hurt me and more than i already was. so i go bac next week to make sure everything is ok with me. Hope to find everyone in the next month thread.

:hugs::hugs:

I think most of us are in the October thread already, whenever you're ready to join us. :hugs:


----------

